# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/24/14



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*The bell tolls once again on Monday Night Raw when The Undertaker returns to confront Brock Lesnar just two weeks before they go head-to-head at WrestleMania 30. While The Phenom tends to his “yard,” Triple H makes his Raw return one week after handcuffing and beating Daniel Bryan into unconsciousness last week. Suffice it to say, the “Yes!” Movement will not be pleased, to say nothing of The Game’s old foil and Raw Guest Star Arnold Schwarzenegger. Here’s what else WWE.com thinks lays in store for this Monday’s show, which will also feature an appearance by WrestleMania 30 host Hulk Hogan.*_














> _*Arnold isn’t the only dignitary stopping by Raw this week: Scooby-Doo himself is set to swing by WWE’s flagship show with The Mystery Machine in tow. The famous pooch is already getting into WWE-flavored misadventures in “Scooby-Doo! WrestleMania Mystery,” but what trouble will he cause when he shows up in the flesh … er, fur, on Monday night?*_














> _*Looks like The Shield’s brand of justice isn’t limited to the fan favorites of the WWE locker room: The Hounds of Justice turned their fangs on WWE Director of Operations Kane last Monday on Raw, and lost an opportunity to become No. 1 contenders for the WWE Tag Team Championships on SmackDown courtesy of The Big Red Monster and none other than The New Age Outlaws. The one thing The Shield loves best is an enemy, and now they have one. The only questions left are who exactly orchestrated the ambush ... and how will they be dealt with?*_









> _*Arnold Schwarzenegger is back on Raw, and he brought some extra muscle with him. Joined by “Sabotage” co-star (and noted WWE fan) Joe Manganiello, Schwarzenegger is set to make his grand return to a WWE ring and anticipation is running high. With Manganiello at his side, anything can happen. Not gonna lie, we’re looking forward to this one.*_














> _*In a career of statement beatings, Triple H may have topped himself last week when he hired a crew of fake police officers to handcuff Daniel Bryan and (with Stephanie McMahon’s help) and beat him motionless, injuring the “Yes!” man’s shoulder en route to sending him out of the arena on a stretcher. Bryan amazingly gutted through the excruciating pain at WWE Live Events this weekend, but with The Game’s decree that the winner of their match joining the WWE World Heavyweight Title contest at The Show of Shows, clearly something special will be required of Bryan. Can he deliver when it matters most?*_














> _*Paul Heyman has certainly made use of his famous speechifying the last couple of weeks, imploring The Undertaker to abandon his match with Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania — to prevent The Deadman’s ultimate annihilation and the subsequent snap of The Streak. The Phenom materialized on WWE Main Event to warn Heyman he’d be coming for Brock on Raw, and it was confirmed on SmackDown that The Anomaly would be in Brooklyn as well . What will go down when the two titans meet for the first time since their explosive contract signing?
> 
> Tune in Monday at 8/7 CT on USA Network to find out, and be sure to watch the WWE Network’s live Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET and Backstage Pass after the show!*_


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

cant wait for scooby doo....


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*

All real men should be. Dude was an icon for manliness for years back in the day. Not to mention he's backed and been associated with WWF/WWE for a long time. Definitely not a "fake WWE fan celeb" like most who come on the show are.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm mostly looking foward to HHH/Bryan stuff. Taker/Brock should be good. 
fpalm at Scooby Doo.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

WWE is proud to be assoiciated with Scooby doo. Innovation at it's finest. :vince5


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice of Taker and Brock to both bother to show up on the same show again. Christ.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*

The greatest action star in hollywood history and one of the few guest hosts worth being excited about. I hope he gets involved in an angle like in smackdown in 2001. Arnold FTW.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Interested in the latest in the Bryan/HHH feud. Also, hopefully Ziggler gets a spot on the show, where he wins a match against somebody of relevance, or gets some promo time. 

Crowd should be good. Brooklyn. :banderas


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*

Fuck, for a minute I forgot Arnie was on the show and thought we'd be getting David Morrissey.

Anyway, not excited, stopped caring about him about 20 years ago.


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*

It's spelled Governor


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> Nice of Taker and Brock to both bother to show up on the same show again. Christ.


Let's face it this match buzz and excitement isn't half of what Michael's and Undertaker was.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Arnold was a fun guest host last time. Hopefully it'll be just as good


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*



LibertarianAtheist said:


> It's spelled Governor


Governator*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*



dougnums said:


> Governator*


DAH GOVENATAH*


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*

Thanks for making me think it was the GOAT Governor from the Walking Dead. That would have been good.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hogan in the house brother! 

He should reveal that he is inducting Mr. T in the HOF.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*



dougnums said:


> Governator*


:vince for Governor


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Ironically that's all we gonna have in a 3 hours show. 90% filler can't wait.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Taker/Brock - Thankyou :mark:


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*

I'm confused


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*










*Please God, let this happen again tomorrow.*


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*

AHNOLD VS DA AUTHORITEEE


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*

Will Rainier Wolfcastle be there? Arnold vs Wolfcastle ME at Mania 30 oh yeah


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*

Remember when he beat the shit out of HHH several years ago?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*

I will see AHNOLD live tomorrow! :mark:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Arnold Schwarzenegger and Brock Lesnar in the same building :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I Came To Play said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger and Brock Lesnar in the same building :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


My mate has always said Brock's music is like The Terminator is coming lol.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

BROOKLYN


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

> * and beat him motionless, injuring the “Yes!” man’s shoulder en route to sending him out of the arena on a stretcher*


Who writes this shit??? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*



pagi said:


> Thanks for making me think it was the GOAT Governor from the Walking Dead. That would have been good.


It would've been, except the Governor in The Walking Dead sucked.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*

I like Arnold but honestly I'm not excited to see him tomorrow.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*

Seriously, if the WWE keeps inviting "special guests" and have them involved for very a small air time (like they did with Aaron Paul a few weeks ago), I don't mind at all. In fact, I'm all for it. It's fun. Especially when it's celebrities that are well liked by the wrestling fans demographic. Aaron Paul and now Arnold? Yes! Yes! 

As long as they don't invite people like Buzz Aldrin again. And have them cut a promo. Yikes. That was awkward.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*

Jesse "The Body" Ventura returns tomorrow??? :mark: :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/SumerianRe...60175836907/10152353647576908/?type=1&theater

Why..


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Scooby Doo will get booed for the first time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> https://www.facebook.com/SumerianRe...60175836907/10152353647576908/?type=1&theater
> 
> Why..


What is with all this extra crap? It's the RTWM ffs. :StephenA

Arnold should be good though, to be fair. And Taker and Lesnar there should be good as well. Also looking forward to more build in the Bryan/HHH/Orton/Batista saga.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Hogan, Taker and Lesnar :mark:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

What city is it in?


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

NastyYaffa said:


> https://www.facebook.com/SumerianRe...60175836907/10152353647576908/?type=1&theater
> 
> Why..


Hey, I like them. That's pretty cool.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Chrome said:


> What is with all this extra crap? It's the RTWM ffs. :StephenA


Because why bother building a midcard? That's why.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

They held Raw in Brooklyn right after MITB this past summer, and the crowd was absolutely great. Loud and passionate. They were great during the Ziggler segment + match, Rhodes attacking Sandow, and the Cena selecting Bryan segment. They also really liked that good RVD/Jericho match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

As long as there's no Scrappy Doo, I'm interested in this.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I did not expect anything from last week's RAW and it turned out as one of the best episodes in a loooooooooong time so cant say anything whats going to happen tonight.

Lesnar should be enough :mark: maybe F5 to Arnold :mark:


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> What city is it in?


Brooklyn NY


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Triple H makes his return to Raw." :kobe Like he left or something. 

Either way :mark: :mark:


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Id mark out if some guy with a Scooby Doo costume got a brutal beat down from Trips like Bryan last week, in representation of every cringe worthy, crappy special guest we've ever had in Raw.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Brooklyn stand up. This will be my first live wrestling event.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*



JamesK said:


> Jesse "The Body" Ventura returns tomorrow??? :mark: :mark:


Lol, that's the first thing that came to my mind as well.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Interested for Shield, Bryan and HHH, and Cena and Wyatt. Hopefully these 2 things continue to shine because everything else has been meh.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*

Yeah, let's act like it's totally cool to have a special guest even though we're 2 weeks away from WrestleMania fucking 30. unk2

GET TO THE CHOPPAH INSTEAD OF COMING TO RAW!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I hope Lesnar F5's Scooby Doo.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I hope Lesnar F5's Scooby Doo.


OMG this.

Can Brock just F5 every stupid ass guest host and outside person they bring in? I'd be down with that as his new gimmick.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Should be good interested to see how the Shield react after Smackdown, hopefully we see them in action, always putting on great matches.

Intrigued with Bray and Cena, hopefully there is another quality Bray promo, really interested in this feud.

Can't wait to see Bryan and HHH, gonna be an interesting confrontation and after HHH's actions last week, I think he will garner some good heat in Brooklyn.

And last but not least Taker and Brock, hopefully a lot of the show is focused around this, has been severely under done as a feud so far, has great potential and this is a perfect opportunity to build on what could be a very very good feud and match. Cannot wait.

Plus Hogan being around is always good.

But that Brooklyn crowd was amazing post MITB I think it was where the Punk vs Heyman feud all started, no doubt they will be a very vocal and solid crowd and with the likes of Taker and Lesnar around aswell as Bryan and HHH I expect a top show with a typically great and raucous Brooklyn crowd.

One of my top 5 favorite places in regards to crowd quality, expecting a big show!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

2 weeks away from Wrestlemania 30, only five announced matches of which maybe three have any real build... and we've got Arnie and Scooby Doo guest hosting RAW.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> 2 weeks away from Wrestlemania 30, only five announced matches of which maybe three have any real build... and we've got Arnie and Scooby Doo guest hosting RAW.


What a jabroni. Yall cats need to stop complaining about the product. Watch it and take it as it comes. Patience and hope can go a long way.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Super pumped!

I got two tickets for this show and I'm dragging my best-friend, who hasn't kept up with the product since 2006. But he's pumped to just to see Undertaker.

The crowd shall be insane!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

This Raw needs to be stellar. I was gonna go to this RAW too but I decided not to.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

My interest in Brock is at an all time low right now thanks to Taker.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Governer on Raw*



DGenerationMC said:


> *Please God, let this happen again tomorrow.*


My hype for this RTWM will be fulfilled if we get that moment again. Make it happen WWE!


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

i keep saying this every week. Randy Orton punts/RKO's someone and stands tall to end raw


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

~Humanity~ said:


> Super pumped!
> 
> I got two tickets for this show and I'm dragging my best-friend, who hasn't kept up with the product since 2006. But he's pumped to just to see Undertaker.
> 
> The crowd shall be insane!


You're pumped to see Scooby doo. 

I would be excited to see The Undertaker too. Let's face it now we only get "Rare appearances on raw".


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

CHIcagoMade said:


> My interest in Brock is at an all time low right now thanks to Taker.


How is this because of Undertaker? It's not Undertaker's fault Brock has limited dates in his contract to build a feud.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Brooklyn, you better shit all over the Scooby-Doo segment fpalm

Looking forward to this show.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> How is this because of Undertaker? It's not Undertaker's fault Brock has limited dates in his contract to build a feud.


I agree. Even Undetaker got even less dates and still come out on top. Let's face it WWE haven't booked Brock his strongest since returning to the WWE.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> My interest in Brock is at an all time low right now thanks to Taker.


How is it Undertaker's fault that Brock has such a limited schedule, I agree it's shitty but that's because Brock has a horrible schedule and is very very limited.

This feud could have been so amazing.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> How is it Undertaker's fault that Brock has such a limited schedule, I agree it's shitty but that's because Brock has a horrible schedule and is very very limited.
> 
> This feud could have been so amazing.


Remember when Taker confronted Brock after a UFC match If he wanted to go a round? they should've played that and build it up from there..him attacking Undertaker going into Mania strong. Giving us a build up we can actually be invested in and not a predictable match.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Apex Predator said:


> Remember when Taker confronted Brock after a UFC match If he wanted to go a round? they should've played that and build it up from there..him attacking Undertaker going into Mania strong. Giving us a build up we can actually be invested in and not a predictable match.


I've been hoping that they would bring that up but some how I doubt it, would be excellent if they did.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Really hope Bryan is tasked with delivering the promo of his life tonight, because it's about damn time he sells the anger and passion he has for getting vengeance on HHH. I'm also :mark: :mark: so hard at thinking about Arnold coming to RAW :. Him doing the Yes chant made me even more hyped! I seriously hope he's named as the enforcer of the main event to stop interference, and Austin is named as the special guest referee for Bryan vs HHH. That would be incredibly awesome.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Really hope Bryan is tasked with delivering the promo of his life tonight, because it's about damn time he sells the anger and passion he has for getting vengeance on HHH. I'm also :mark: :mark: so hard at thinking about Arnold coming to RAW :. Him to the Yes chant made me even more hyped! I seriously hope he's named as the enforcer of the main event to stop interference, and Austin is named as the special guest referee for Bryan vs HHH. That would be incredibly awesome.


would be a clusterfuck


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Nessler said:


> i keep saying this every week. Randy Orton punts/RKO's someone and stands tall to end raw


That'l probably happen last week before mania.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/84475/hulk-hogan-on-raw-update.html?p=1

Hulk Hogan is in NYC and will be appearing on tomorrow's Raw. He will also be doing a number of media appearances to promote Wrestlemania, including Huffington Post Live.

Hogan is also appearing on the 3/31 Raw, which is the final episode before Mania. That show is in Batista's hometown of Washington, DC.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Read that Asking Alexandria has been invited. Awful band.


Quite interested for this RAW, though.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Interested to see how they further develop the Cena vs Wyatt feud. The whole "Tonight Cena responds to The Wyatts" is getting old now. They should have The Wyatts kidknap Nikki Bella tonight. Then on Smackdown this week they cut a promo from their compound with Nikki tied to a chair. Then on the go-home edition of RAW next week they can have Cena cutting a promo in the ring begging for Nikki's safe return, until Nikki is shown on the Tron tied up in the parking lot. Cena rushes to save her only to be beaten down by the Wyatts while Nikki watches on helplessly. I love the feud so far, but I think they can still take it further in terms of creativity.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cant wait for Lesnar/Taker confrontation.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

They're definitely foreshadowing Arnold's storyline involvement. Really hoping for something like that. It would be awesome. If they put him with Bryan, it'll go in like with WWE's history of associating celebs with their top guy.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wagg said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/84475/hulk-hogan-on-raw-update.html?p=1
> 
> Hulk Hogan is in NYC and will be appearing on tomorrow's Raw. He will also be doing a number of media appearances to promote Wrestlemania, including Huffington Post Live.
> 
> Hogan is also appearing on the 3/31 Raw, which is the final episode before Mania. That show is in Batista's hometown of Washington, DC.


"Get the fucking Network brothers".


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Looking forward for Taker/Lesnar,i thank this time Lesnar will come out strong.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Hitman said:


> "Get the fucking Network brothers".


OR HULKAMANIAS GONNA RUN WILD ALL OVER YA BROTHA!! :hogan2


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Looking forward to the Taker/Brock interaction and the Cena/Wyatt stuff. The rest I couldn't give a rat's ass about.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm look forward to tonight's episode of Scooby Doo, not gonna lie. I can't wait to see what Scooby & the gang are up to.










Hey look, I think Scooby solved the case of the missing Punk!


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> This Raw needs to be stellar. I was gonna go to this RAW too but I decided not to.


How can anybody decide not to go if its possible to go? :shocked:


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Missing out on watching live again this week but will catch it tomorrow. Hopefully the Brock/Taker segment is as good as it needs to be. I get the impression they'll have Brock come out on top tonight. 
Otherwise we got Shield, Wyatts and Cesaro to make it worth watching.

Come on WWE, sell me on Wrestlemania!! I keep going back and forth on anticipation.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I'm look forward to tonight's episode of Scooby Doo, not gonna lie. I can't wait to see what Scooby & the gang are up to.
> 
> Hey look, I think Scooby solved the case of the missing Punk!


that made me snort. thank you


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Taker turns 49 today right? Yeah Brock is doing something bad to him.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking forward to the Undertaker/Lesnar confrontation. Lesnar will almost come out of this looking strong. The Cena/Wyatts stuff should also be good, and the same goes for the HHH/Bryan stuff. The storyline involving the Shield and Kane has been interesting me, so I'm also looking forward to seeing what the Shield do tonight. 

I won't lie, I'm also looking forward to seeing Scooby Doo, lol. Seeing Arnold back on RAW will also be cool.

Should be a good RAW, and hopefully they can put as much focus for the build to Wrestlemania 30 as they can.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Scooby Doo.....


:ti


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:mark: :mark: HYPED FOR RAW! I fly out in 8 days so its likely the last one I see live. 

:taker vs :brock
:wyatt vs :cena4
:bryan vs :trips :rko2 :bigdave




Odafin Tutuola said:


> "Triple H makes his return to Raw." :kobe Like he left or something.
> 
> Either way :mark: :mark:


"_I am back and unlike some Hollywood actor! I am never leaving again_" - :trips3



Leon Knuckles said:


> I hope Lesnar F5's Scooby Doo.


and then the entire Asking Alexandria group and calling out Taker :mark:


----------



## Sentz12000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Live tonight on Raw! We are two weeks away from Wrestlemania XXX, a landmark of this business. We have a hot crowd from Brooklyn, NY and some great guests lined up. 

Arnold Schwarznegger and Joe Manginello will be live in Brooklyn for Monday Night Raw. Expect some more action from The Terminator and the guy from True Blood. Not the main guy but the other main guy. 

Also, metal core band Asking Alexandria is rumored to be performing tonight in the birthplace of rap and hip hop music. Don't miss a performance of a lifetime. 

Scooby Doo and the Mystery Mobile are here as well! Scooby and the gang are here to solve a mystery, but what? The mystery of JBL and the Cranky Vince? The mystery of the whereabouts of CM Punk, who was last seen being eliminated by Corporate Kane? 

Did we mention we are 2 weeks from Wrestlemania? We may have some wrestling on the show, but tune in to make sure we put something on worth while on this important Road to Wrestlemania XXX!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Leon Knuckles said:


> What a jabroni. Yall cats need to stop complaining about the product. Watch it and take it as it comes. Patience and hope can go a long way.


Don't think "patience" and "hope" are going to help much when we're two weeks away from Wrestlemania. A bit too late at this point. My hope is that the Wyatts/Shield/Bryan stuff is great, everything else seems like a lost cause at this point.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I am leaving early from work so I can beat the Brooklyn crowd. It's gonna be rowdy. Yall better help me chant asshole when the game comes out.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm going! Gonna be :mark: for Taker, Hogan, Lesnar, Wyatt, Bryan (if he's there), #BNB (if he's there), and Sandow (if he's there). Especially can't wait to be there for Taker's entrance! (hopefully he has an actual entrance and doesn't just appear in the ring after the lights go out)


----------



## wrestlemaniac1983 (Mar 24, 2014)

Lots to look forward to tonight including a rare Raw with Brock and Taker both there.

Lots of silly stuff I can do without too like Scooby and Arnie.

I hope the crowd don't spoil the show too much with CM Punk chants.


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

wrestlemaniac1983 said:


> Lots to look forward to tonight including a rare Raw with Brock and Taker both there.
> 
> Lots of silly stuff I can do without too like Scooby and Arnie.
> 
> I hope the crowd don't spoil the show too much with CM Punk chants.


I think there will be some minor Cm Punk chants but nothing big.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Punk has been forgotten and I am a Punk mark.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Scooby doo is still big in USA?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

BarneyArmy said:


> Cant wait for Lesnar/Taker confrontation.


Same here, and of course the fallout from HHH's beating on DB last week. And as always, good to see the Hulkster on WWE TV.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll be so mad if they screw up Scooby's appearance


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao if it's just somebody in a Scooby suit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is triBO-H going to show up tonight


----------



## CROW€ (Mar 7, 2014)

Wonder if Scooby going to no sell like john cena


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Sentz12000 said:


> Live tonight on Raw! We are two weeks away from Wrestlemania XXX, a landmark of this business. We have a hot crowd from Brooklyn, NY and some great guests lined up.
> 
> Arnold Schwarznegger and Joe Manginello will be live in Brooklyn for Monday Night Raw. Expect some more action from The Terminator and the guy from True Blood. Not the main guy but the other main guy.
> 
> ...


Great post. Most people badly fail at humor like this, but I really appreciate it because I fully agree with you. :clap

OBVIOUSLY Scooby needs to be searching for CM Punk. :


----------



## HEELFalky (Sep 18, 2013)

Guys Interesting to read your views on what's going to happen on RAW tonight something I'm desperately looking forward too since I leave for NOLA next Monday morning...
If you want to hear the thoughts of the guys over at www.insidethesquaredcircle.com then please head to http://www.blogtalkradio.com/square...eview-preview-wm-xxx-and-all-things-wrestling and listen to our podcast at 11pm GMT, 6pm Central 7pm Eastern tonight LIVE


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, 2 weeks from Wrestlemania fucking 30 and we are getting Scooby Doo and the Mystery Mobile. lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Hitman said:


> Yeah, 2 weeks from Wrestlemania fucking 30 and we are getting Scooby Doo and the Mystery Mobile. lol.


WWE has a product to sell. :


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The Hitman said:


> Yeah, 2 weeks from Wrestlemania fucking 30 and we are getting Scooby Doo and the Mystery Mobile. lol.


They might want to book a new match..

Santino vs heel Scooby Doo or Scooby Doo vs Scooby Doo *****

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Part of me wishes we'd see something really out of usual programming like Taker tombstoning Arnold or scooby or something similar lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> What a jabroni. Yall cats need to stop complaining about the product. Watch it and take it as it comes. Patience and hope can go a long way.


Well to be fair, most of the people in the discussion thread just like to fuck around & joke about shit half the time. It's fun to make fun of shit sometimes, doesn't mean we hate the almighty WWE.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Well to be fair, most of the people in the discussion thread just like to fuck around & joke about shit half the time. It's fun to make fun of shit sometimes, doesn't mean we hate the almighty WWE.


You like TNA bro so your opinion is invalid....:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Brie is always late. I think she's not trustworthy anymore. DB needs to hurry up and use her as a scapeGOAT.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

JamesK said:


> You like TNA bro so your opinion is invalid....:lmao


Yeah, you're right ... the hell am I thinking?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It's good to see Brock and Taker back on Raw this week, this feud needs to pick up pace. Also looking forward to Cena/Wyatt and Bryan/HHH/Batista/Orton.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Expecting a GOAT segment with Brock/Taker/Heyman to steal the show tonight.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Should be a fun show, lot of starpower.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Scooby Doo on Raw ugh, but Arnold Schwarzenegger on Raw tonight expect him to knock out someone he still thinks he's the Terminator lol.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Everybody in the house tonight. Crowd should be hot. After this there's only one left and I'll be at it. :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Would love to see :bryan3 beat the shit out of :hunter tonight.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Don't think "patience" and "hope" are going to help much when we're two weeks away from Wrestlemania. A bit too late at this point. *My hope is that the Wyatts/Shield/Bryan stuff is great*, everything else seems like a lost cause at this point.


The Wyatts/Shield/Bryan stuff is always good. In my opinion they have carried the show for the past year or more. They are consistently entertaining.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

cookiepuss said:


> How is this because of Undertaker? It's not Undertaker's fault Brock has limited dates in his contract to build a feud.





Cobalt said:


> How is it Undertaker's fault that Brock has such a limited schedule, I agree it's shitty but that's because Brock has a horrible schedule and is very very limited.
> 
> This feud could have been so amazing.


This has nothing to do with his dates & everything to do with this tired predictable streak concept.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Pumped as FUCK to see what Bryan is going to do :mark:


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Looking forward to waking up tomorrow and firing it straight on. Hoping brock/taker segment is great, been a few weeks since their last confrontation.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Daniel Bryan ‏@WWEDanielBryan 14s
Not medically cleared to be on #Raw tonight. Won't stop me at WrestleMania and The Authority definitely can't stop the #YesMovement*

Looks like Bryan isn't gonna be on RAW tonight?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scooby do on Raw tonight?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

blasting king of kings to amp up for barclay center!!!:mark:!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> *Daniel Bryan ‏@WWEDanielBryan 14s
> Not medically cleared to be on #Raw tonight. Won't stop me at WrestleMania and The Authority definitely can't stop the #YesMovement*
> 
> Looks like Bryan isn't gonna be on RAW tonight?


:faint:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> *Daniel Bryan ‏@WWEDanielBryan 14s
> Not medically cleared to be on #Raw tonight. Won't stop me at WrestleMania and The Authority definitely can't stop the #YesMovement*
> 
> Looks like Bryan isn't gonna be on RAW tonight?


He'll show up unannounced?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

If theres no Bryan thats a big mistake and I'm not even a fan.

I hope he comes at the end unannounced and beats the shit out of Hunter lol. Hunter remains conscious but is scared shitless about Bryan's capabilities. That would carry the story for the next 2 weeks. :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> *Daniel Bryan ‏@WWEDanielBryan 14s
> Not medically cleared to be on #Raw tonight. Won't stop me at WrestleMania and The Authority definitely can't stop the #YesMovement*
> 
> Looks like Bryan isn't gonna be on RAW tonight?


I can see Bryan showing up unannounced.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I wonder what Arnold Schwarzenegger will do on Raw tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> I wonder what Arnold Schwarzenegger will do on Raw tonight?


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Bryan better show up, this is getting too good for the story to be derailed by selling an injury


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

They're pulling the Royal Rumble shit again? It's not a bad move to keep him off the air. Hypes his next appearance even more.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> I wonder what Arnold Schwarzenegger will do on Raw tonight?


Yes chants in that wonderful accent of his.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://instagram.com/p/l8V0TqDcVC/

Arnold, Manganiello, & Hogan backstage


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

I just wanna see Orton go crazy on a mark again! 'RIng the Bell????" Theres no bell to RINGGGGGG!!!!"


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2014-03-24/daniel-bryan-suffers-shoulder-injury-on-raw-26198835

update on Bryan's status


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> They're pulling the Royal Rumble shit again? It's not a bad move to keep him off the air. Hypes his next appearance even more.


But it's Brooklyn! He has to at least cut a promo or something.

in fact, HHH should come out and put him in a handicap match or something. Just completely try to break Bryan down so at Mania he'll be at his weakest. Will make Hunter look even more evil as well.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Does RAW start on 1 am GMT or 2 am?


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

BHfeva said:


> Does RAW start on 1 am GMT or 2 am?


Aye, was wondering the same?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

its midnight for gmt guys. Skysports has it listed as starting at 12am.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

is it tonight the clocks go forward ? because the sky guides showing up 12am for me.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ah, midnight it is.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Its on at 12 for UK people clocks go forward Sunday.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Guys, it's a work. He'll show up unannounced.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Yes chants in that wonderful accent of his.


:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE Bloopers countdown on the network tomorrow at 10, can't wait for that :lol

And the show starts in 30 minutes as the preshow is on now.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Yay Pre-Show!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> WWE Bloopers countdown on the network tomorrow at 10, can't wait for that :lol
> 
> And the show starts in 30 minutes as the preshow is on now.


Yeah I can't wait either! Bloopers are gonna be hilarious! :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Foley :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Foley's there? What the fuck? :lmao :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WHAT? Cena Vs. Harper again??


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Emma. Fucking cringe time.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

PalladiumL said:


> Emma. Fucking *fap* time.


Fixed for you bro


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> But it's Brooklyn! He has to at least cut a promo or something.
> 
> in fact, HHH should come out and put him in a handicap match or something. Just completely try to break Bryan down so at Mania he'll be at his weakest. Will make Hunter look even more evil as well.


I'm pretty pissed as well as trying to see the positive. Now that I only watch the show for the Bryan storyline anyways, I'll read the spoilers as see if he's on or not. If he isn't, I'll skip it and just watch mania next. At this point it just doesn't seem like they're ever gonna give Bryan an opportunity to go over or have small victories and they've made that a part of the storyline.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What is this an actual match on the Preshow? Emma Vs. Summer Rae, a Superstars match I guess.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Foley?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

i hate the fact that HHH had DB tied up during the torture promo last week

 Daniel Bryant is missing tonight's show because he's injured, i knew it, i knew it, segment was too dangerous to have your hands tied and take that much punishment

seperated shoulder

busted spleen

who knows what injury DB sustained weeks before Wrestlemania?!  godspeed DB, hurry back and heal fast


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> Guys, it's a work. He'll show up unannounced.


Here we go again. It's the Rumble all over again. I don't even know what they plan to achieve with this... Especially repeating an angle that blew up in their faces.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

lets all just take a moment to honor the great man


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I would love to see Christian on commentary again, I want to see him and JBL continue insulting each other.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

on a side note: Mick Foley saw last week's hands-tied-torture-promo and was like, "I GOTTA GET IN ON SOME OF THAT!!! I'm showing up LIVE!"

hahahaha :agree:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure whose the better heel Steph when she's bitching or Triple H


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> on a side note: Mick Foley saw last week's hands-tied-torture-promo and was like, "I GOTTA GET IN ON SOME OF THAT!!! I'm showing up LIVE!"
> 
> hahahaha :agree:


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Christian on commentary or we riot.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

veHIcle


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Foley being there is awkward as fuck.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

No Daniel Bryan tonight? Brooklyn crowd won't like that.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryan's not gonna be on tonight? That's interesting.

Not mad about it (yet), they can still build up the matches without him, and it would make sense for him to be absent after a beating like that.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Well Stephanie looks smokin hot per usual.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That Batista poster in the background looked so weird. Was it just me?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Crowd will be pissed if Bryan is not showing up. 

Cue Daniel Bryan chants all night.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lol @ Stephanie.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

KuroNeko said:


> Crowd will be pissed if Bryan is not showing up.
> 
> Cue Daniel Bryan chants all night.


Bad timing as well... we're in Brooklyn, New York. Expect the whole show to be shat on.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Imagine DAT POP if he does show up unannounced at the end after them chanting all night.

I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't turn up though. They probably feel this week will suffice with Taker/Lesnar as the main segment.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can't say I'll watch much tonight-Bruins Vs. Canadiens is proving entertaining so far.

But I am excited to hear a GOOD PPV is now scheduled for Boston (Money In The Bank!).


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Woah a-ry, leave the percentages to Big poppa pump


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Daniel Bryan in the Scooby costume?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Christian on commentary!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Woah a-ry, leave the percentages to Big poppa pump


:lmao Dammit you beat me to it!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Heyman looks like an egg.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Another 00:00 GMT start?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Crowd sounds hot already


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Heyman's on his period. :lmao


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Renee :yum:

Lol at Paul Heyman


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kazz said:


> Daniel Bryan in the Scooby costume?



Yes please. :clap


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Riley can really talk though, can't he?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I love Heyman's interactions with Renee. I love Renee. Oh Renee


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Chances on swagger being repurposed as "shwaggy" and hanging with scooby tonight?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Renee corpsing?

Send for the man?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuroNeko said:


> Heyman looks like an egg.


:lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Another 00:00 GMT start?


Last one


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

KuroNeko said:


> Heyman looks like an egg.


:lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Riley can really talk though, can't he?


He's got a great commentating voice


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Hawkke said:


> Renee corpsing?
> 
> Send for the man?


haha that's her gimmick I think.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Chances on swagger being repurposed as "shwaggy" and hanging with scooby tonight?


:lol That actually sounds fun bama3


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh shit. Countdown for botches :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol That actually sounds fun bama3


" zoinks! We gotta catch the underweartaker!"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What the heck would it mean for Lesnar to break the streak? Nothing. If it has be done it needs to be done by someone who will benefit from it for years to come.


That Rock self chair shot is pretty funny :lol


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

STUFF said:


> Crowd sounds hot already


it's BROOKLYN baby!!! welcome to the ZOO!!!


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Another 00:00 GMT start?


Last one until October. It happens every 6 months so not sure why so many people don't understand it. USA puts their clocks forward/back usually 3/4 weeks before UK does, so it leaves a few weeks a year where we get a midnight start time instead of 1am. 

The clocks go forward this Saturday so it'll be back to 1am next week.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

UK viewers ,help! 

Is RAW on sky2 or sky3 tonight? I got huge problems with my shitty chinese-tablet


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Another 00:00 GMT start?


Same time till November.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

http://nutjob.eu/njtvx23.html


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

KakeRock said:


> UK viewers ,help!
> 
> Is RAW on sky2 or sky3 tonight? I got huge problems with my shitty chinese-tablet


Sky Sports 2


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

SKY Sports 2 I think.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

5 more minutes :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

KakeRock said:


> UK viewers ,help!
> 
> Is RAW on sky2 or sky3 tonight? I got huge problems with my shitty chinese-tablet


Sky Sports 2.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

"Hell of a body, hell of a future!"


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

xD7oom said:


> Same time till November.


No it isn't. It goes back to 1am next week when we change our clocks. Don't feed incorrect information, not cool.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Cheers 4 all the answers!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Will Bryan show up via satellite?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

2 yeah no NXT before anymore


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

JBL got one hell of a pop!


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Alex Riley is really good on the preshows and postshows. He should become a mainstay there. Glad he found a good role for himself after being buried by Cena years ago.


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm not sure why, but I love JBL


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"against Real Americans.... 3MB... and that other team that competed in the Fatal four-way tag team match"

:lmao :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

CesaroSection said:


> No it isn't. It goes back to 1am next week when we change our clocks. Don't feed incorrect information, not cool.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daylight_saving_time


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fuck off NCIS.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

CesaroSection said:


> No it isn't. It goes back to 1am next week when we change our clocks. Don't feed incorrect information, not cool.


I'll apologize for him-I wasn't aware Europe did Daylight Savings Time also. Over here in the states we moved up our dates by 3 weeks on each end last year.

There's also a lot of places in the US that don't observe it-Hawaii, Most of Arizona, parts of Indiana etc for several reasons. Mainly because they are the douches of America.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

NCIS is shit. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Let the weekly fuckery begin!!


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah ,no NXT anymore


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TIME TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED!

:vince5


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm ready :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ugh flyers/kings is on and it's a good game. Decisions...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Allright, here we go guys! 

Another stop on the ROAD to WRESTLEMANIA! 
:selfie


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

xD7oom said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daylight_saving_time


Yes, and the UK has that aswell, the clocks change over here the last Sunday of March and October. So from next week it will be on at 1am again over here. 100% guaranteed.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

It begins...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan = The Hero of this year's Road to Wrestlemania


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I really can't stand NCIS: Los Angles


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Should i get the Cornette face ready?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This Bryan/HHH build-up is amazing.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This is NCIS LA, and *This* time they did run it too long, I want a seamless transition in my Monday night sports entertainment multimedia enrichment from the preshow to Raw!


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Steph was looking damn fine last week.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

PUMPED AS FUCK :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here We Go


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Steph is so bitchy :lol


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Stephanie was extra hot last week. #queendom


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This gets better every time I see it


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

And it's time for another 100 page thread :jt3


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Steph is such an awesome bitch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Time for the fuckery to begin


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Imagine if HHH puts himself over at WM lol


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Make him pay for what? Being entertaining? Being liked by the fans?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

These video packages attempt to make me feel like I'm watching Gladiator or 300, but it doesn't work.

:HHH "This belongs to us, This ... is ... Sparta!"


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Drown that vanilla midget.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, WWE can really produce these dramatic video packages well!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Dat beatdown tho


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Steph.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That shoulder dance.

Time for her to gloat.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the beatdown is even better with all the effects and music :banderas


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Brooklyn, New York? Oh shit. They're gonna tear the Authority apart.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Steph :mark:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Finish him lol dat mortal kombat reference :lmao


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Time for WWE Fuckery :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol God, her theme music sucks.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

The Bitch to open up Raw.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

titties lookin big tonight


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No doubt, Triple H is one of the best heels


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That fucking crap theme.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Opening Up withe Queen


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Let's go!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Grade A Milf


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Can't stand Steph theme music


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Steph is getting hot again!


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

TAKE YOUR TOP OFF STEPH.... Please, anything than having to listen to your promo.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Steph looks 25.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

GODDESS.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Steph


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Love the leather pants throwback to her old character.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Christ almighty! them tits.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh god, Steph tonight :lenny


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Queendom you all better bow down to her


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Those tights:clap:clap


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Imagine if HHH puts himself over at WM lol


There will literally be riots on hundreds of threads on internet forums!

And some guys in the arena might throw beer glasses.


And Steph does love her leather pants :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Uerfer said:


> Drown that vanilla midget.


is that what Steph says when she swallows HHH :clap


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Imagine if HHH puts himself over at WM lol


You mean there's a chance he won't? :trips3


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

This crowd will not disappoint, I should have went.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Should i get the Cornette face ready?


:cornette just for you


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Can't wait to see HHH winning the title at WM :trips2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They know :HHH2


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

This woman gets better looking every time I see her.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Already responding to the facebook comments :lol


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Not worth my while, not at all.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Crowd's hot right now.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful. Fantastic heel too.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

If I could just have one night with her :jordan


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I bet Stephanie is incredible in bed


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What a babe. Them leather pants :lenny


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This crowd is amazing!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"I represent Queens, she was raised out in Brooklyn"*









Just felt like typing that. lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

She's bringing her husband's shovel with her.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Lol @that being a brual beating


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

How the fuck is Daniel Bryan leading us down a path of self destruction? :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I want to touch her hair and slap DAT ASS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bitch McGee struttin it.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh god if Bryan shows up the fucking arena is going to blow up.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PUNK CHANTS :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is going to be a great crowd.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh dear


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

CM PUNK! WHAT!?


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh here we go - CM PUNK!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I thought I turned on pro wrestling not politics.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

CM Punk chant.

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Those Punk chants


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Punk chants? Still?


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Punk chants FFS


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

CM PUNK!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

This stupid chant again.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I love whenever a CM Punk chant breaks.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

those leather pants


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH they just muted the crowd LOL


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

CM PUNK CHANTS!


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Sounds like the crowd is poorly mic'd, they are hot as hell.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Haha she stopped nearly for the CM Punk chant, then realised...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Steph you could lead me all night baby just tell me what to do.

Holy crap Punk chants are loud


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Dose Punk chants!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Steph your just so boring to listen to


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Loud CM Punk chants lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CM Punk chants always get killed so easily


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahah ignore those punk chants like a champ


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Steph just gets better looking every week. 

Lucky bastard :trips2


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

get your chants together people


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Punk chants still aren't dead lol, inb4 butthurt.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I wanna ravage Steph with such savageness she'd be taken back to 1994.


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

I thought the Punk chants were dead.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This storyline is amazing. It truly feels like it's the fans vs. the company


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah. Still teasing the civil war storyline.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

She looks way too much like Vince for my liking.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Punk chants still? :HHH2


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Someone give this girl a hitachi


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

New WWE World Heavyweight Champion :HHH


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

How has Randy Orton suddenly turned face?


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

A lot of fans here don't like those CM Punk chants lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh shit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This Crowd :ex:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please let him be coked up.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Boreton rton2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Here comes the guy that might as well not even be in Wrestlemania.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Randy Orton, the Authority just ain't that into you


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I wanna see Batista get booed to shit :L


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Tons of makeup and fake boobs.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

You can tell Orton is not a happy camper can you Lawler? Well no shit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I wanna ravage Steph with such savageness she'd be taken back to 1994.


:lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I wanna ravage Steph with such savageness she'd be taken back to 1994.


Somebody rep this man! I can't. :


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Imagine if Randy RKO'd Steph right now


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> :lmao Crowd's hot right now.


Indeed they are. Tonight's episode is in Brooklyn, right? I thought I read someplace in this forum that Brooklyn peeps in wrestling fandom are hot.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Poe7 said:


> How has Randy Orton suddenly turned face?


Anyone feuding with Batista would become automatically a face


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Daniel Bryan really not hear tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Please let him be coked up.


:hbk1


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Orton wants inside of Steph


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Randy Bore-ton!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://instagram.com/p/l8V0TqDcVC/
> 
> Arnold, Manganiello, & Hogan backstage


I feel like I could grow a third testicle from the amount of manliness in that pic.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Daniel Bryan chants. Good crowd so far.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

YES


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Randy Orton - worst carnation in his heel character, so cowardly and suck up.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol Punk chants lasting less than 30 seconds. 

Wow. Such Hijack.


----------



## jewels14 (Apr 5, 2011)

*I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

Tonight on Raw. Anyone else?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, I can tell this Raw is going to SUCK yet again. 1 hour of talking, a half hour of app plugging, an hour of commercials, a half hour of wrestling -- only 15 minutes of which is halfway entertaining.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

"I respect you"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

loltorollrololol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti Steph


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I can sense this crowd is gonna destroy Batista tonight! :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Stephanie look good enough to eat


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Show fucking sucks so far.

I wish I could have a night with Steph though.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Steph is so fucking hot as a heel. Jesus christ.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sly dig at Punk chants again haha


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

toning them out?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Using DB chants to take a shot at Punk chants... :HHH2


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Toning?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My main bitch Steph :lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Orton: "Don't worry, I'm *toning* them out." :lmao


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

CM Punk chants: Continue talking pretending to ignore them.

Daniel Bryan chants: Interrupt Orton in order to make a point to respond to them.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

OisinS94 said:


> Orton wants inside of Steph


Has probably already been there...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome crowd.

:mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Deal With It is here!!!!!!


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

BORING!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Boring chants lol and now comes the bootista hate


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

"Boring!"


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Boring chants, fuck ya.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dat heat for the Animal!! :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hate this crowd already


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

boring lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Batista a few seconds late


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

How is this boring? Fuck you crowd


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Well played, Steph!


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

This crowd is awesome!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Undisputed Champion heading into Wrestlemania getting boring chants.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BORING chants lol

And straight up boos for Fagtista.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

That boo for Batista :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh come on now, Boring chant is a little harsh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cue the Boo-Tista chants.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Instant boos :lol


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

DAT HEAT!!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh man this crowd is hot


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

here comes Boretista. Everyone got their snooze pillow ready?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Show fucking sucks so far.
> 
> I wish I could have a night with Steph though.


Do you really want 30 seconds of sex and three hours of her yelling at you on how bad you are?

Look at this douche with the shades on.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

LOL at the reaction for Batista.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!"

Jk, I don't even dislike Batista.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

GOATista :mark:


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Black_Power said:


> Toning?


you cam tone a crowd but you can't tone a fish?


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

Batista looks like a turtle.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> Hate this crowd already


Cause their vocal?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Here comes the animal.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Daniel Bryan shouldn't show up until Wrestlemania


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Batista with a new shirt? Meh, I DEMAND BABY GAP-TISTA.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

This crowd is almost as hot as Steph.

Almost.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Man steph is so hot tonight, its hard to concentrate on the promos. Fuck.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Man they hate Dave.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I heard CM Punk chants


and I think I also heard Austin chants.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Gotta love those crowds!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I love the Brooklyn crowd!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Just shy if 2 months into his return and Batista has become such an after thought.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Crowd seems to be loving this segment as much as I am


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The Animal, Dave.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Batista/Orton/HHH involved in the main storyline.

Didn't this first happen over 10 years ago?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Time for disheartened Batista. He lost his smile.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

hazuki said:


> Cause their vocal?




Ah yes shitting on things makes them good, I apologize they're great


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WW WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait a minute did Cole actually acknowledge something that happened past 2 weeks ago? Shocker.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Crazy boos for Batista!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*#ManJeansFinally*


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow this crowd isn't having any of this show.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

STUMBLE STUMBLE STUMBLE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Batista already winded after a few words of his promos


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Mic keeps cutting off. Monkeys in the truck, what's going on?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Not missing the point, Booista.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lololol botchamania


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Batista's mike is fucked hahahahaha


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh poor Batista...even the mics hate him.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Deal With It


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Mic botch.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This is fucking amazing :rock

Hahaha


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Fucking laughable how people say this show is going to suck. It's been on for 10 fucking minutes you plebs.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LMAO the microphone


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Poe7 said:


> This crowd is almost as hot as Steph.
> 
> Almost.


:agree::agree::agree:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Batista's mic is cutting out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol i can't believe at one point this was supposed to be the main-event omg lol


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't remember Randy always towering over Dave like he is right now.


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

Batista has been cutting the same exact promo for weeks now wtf


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The animal with those mic issues!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This chump can't even use his mic right.


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you MIC! Thank you MIC!


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

We're looking at the next WW world heavyweight champion, are we?

MEATHEAD

The mic also just turned face


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I love Batista as a heel :L


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Why can't Batista can't say the letter E? Does he have that condition from that South Park episode?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even the mic is tired of this.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol what happened to the mics


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Not even the mic liking Batista. I'm dying here :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The mic not working :ti :ti


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Batista might be the WOAT


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL these morons.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Even the mic hates Batista, he can't even cut a fucking promo!

Get rid of this clown :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Roflmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What happened to Batista's hair and his soul patch?

Batista getting f'ed up with the microphone.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mic check :lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

THIS IS A FAIL


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If Batista is an animal, he's a fucking gerbil


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

#DealWithIt


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO. BATISTA BURIED


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti this segment is turning out like a bad improv show


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

"You were going on and on about something."


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Botchmania!!


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

This all-heel dynamic is actually pretty cool.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

"im sorry dave you were going on and on about something?" LOL. Love Steph.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Orton lost his shit lol.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orton laughing :lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

The microphone just buried Batista


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

The sound crew doesn't even want to hear Batista.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WoW steph is being a fucking bitch

Not kayfabe wise either


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I can't fucking breathe :lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Damn they're all flustered :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this was a fail until steph murdered batista


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Orton laughing at Batista :lol


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Mics are to Batista what tables are to CM Punk


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

He's Alking out of restmania wit the wor title guys. eal wit it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Even the microphone hates Batista


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

:ti

Twitter abuzz with talk about Steph's tits.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Microphones Don't Hold Grudges


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Orton corpsing? Send for the man!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah... "Drool"


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

batista should start cutting scott steiner promos


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is batista wearing timberlands lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Damnit just as I was typing that it got funny oh and..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> If Batista is an animal, he's a fucking gerbil


:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Im not sure why im so entertained by this.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crowd is giving him hell, keep it up


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lel BIG DAVE!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dat bitch slap!!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Do you really want 30 seconds of sex and three hours of her yelling at you on how bad you are?
> 
> Look at this douche with the shades on.


I'm a douche because I'm not entertained by this? Didn't know I wasn't allowed to have an opinion on a subjective matter.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao Bootista


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

HOLY SHITTT LOL


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BATISTA CRYING FROM THAT SLAP :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Haha wtf is this even in the script :lmao :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

This is so bad its entertaining :lmao


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

steph is a SLUT.

lets have it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Drax the Destroyer just got bitchslapped.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Not the shades!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

she slapped him

son of a

she made him his bitch!!! 

THE ANIMAL DONE GOT SLAPT!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Randy fucking Orton :lmao


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

This is pure gold. Pure Gold i swear :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING?!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Orton :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol at Randy :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Even Randy was like Damn at that slap.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randall corpsing?


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

What the fuck did this guy just say about steph?

:ti randy.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What is this? Randy laughing. :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Orton corpsing?


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Why can't Batista deliver a spear correctly?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy giving that oral sex to Trips and Steph. This n!gga Batista!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao at Orton's response!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Randy's laugh. :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

DO NOT FUCK WITH THE QUEEN!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Orton gave Steph the best kiss of her life.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn anyone else catch a glimps of Stephanie's panties when she got out of the ring?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Steph slap >>>>> Batista spear


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Randy Orton is just the bitch of everyone right now.

Oh, and hi everyone.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Orton :lmao


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Da game gon do some shovelling tonight


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> Haha wtf is this even in the script :lmao :lmao


It seems like they're winging it based on forum posts, lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dat heat.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Was that a shoot? hahahahahaha


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Why is the color of Batista's shirt puke green?


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

Batista is just terrible at everyhing


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

stephs panties


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

So what the hell was this first segment, exactly?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Does Batista have a rip jn his pants?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

For those who didn't understand... He was talking about jizz... She's been jizzed on a lot.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

...And then totally redeems himself! Dave needed that!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fucking slapped the sun glasses of that bitch :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ti :mark: :banderas


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Orton :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Horrible spear is horrible.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well I guess that little segment proved Steph isn't totally immune to a little bad mouthing anymore.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Tackle Hug Killed Him, BAWD GAWD


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why is Dave's face so puffy?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

" Batista sucks on the mic " yeah right marks :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

God, with his jacked up body Batista's spear has so much potential to look devastating. I don't know why it looks so awkward!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

more stephanie please


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Holy hell that slap :ti :ti :ti


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Batista with that douchebag look.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Batista's speech is inspirational


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

That whole segment felt so awkward.. :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL ORTON.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Reigns should spear Batista to show him how its done


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Scooby Doo? Fuck.


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista is already gassed after the spear


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> Does Batista have a rip jn his pants?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I thought I saw a big tear down the back of his right leg when he got out the ring.


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

That was awesome!


----------



## Teach (Aug 15, 2012)

Someone needs to GIF Ortons reaction, so priceless.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Orton laughing was classic, it looked so genuine. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Scoobie Doo is getting booed out of the building.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

CesaroSection said:


> Why can't Batista deliver a spear correctly?


Because he's completely worthless?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

,,,Scooby Doo on Raw....oh dear.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh my god...I forgot about Scooby Doo, ugh.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I rather have Piper do the Piper's Pit with HHH. And Scooby Doo? smh


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lawler speaking in such a loving tone of Scooby Doo fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Great we have seperate segments for HHH & Steph to talk tonight.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Didn't care for that segment.

But Stephanie


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

xD7oom said:


> " Batista sucks on the mic " yeah right marks :mark:


Calm down. One line doesn't hide his most blatant flaw.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

They somewhat save the main-event match now. Extremely looking forward to it!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

UNDERTAKER :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Can't wait for Scooby! :vince2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

God damnit why couldn't this be the go home show.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I hope the crowd stays hot all night and tears this show apart.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome Heat for Batista tonight, number 2 heel in the company for sure. DEAL WITH IT


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Scooby fucking Doo on Raw. Cena/Harper rematch. Hulk Hogan. Stars of Sabotage. Lesnar and Undertaker stare down.

Yawn. Fuck this.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Lots to happen on Raw tonight.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Well this is stellar television. :lmao


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

"Brooklyn with that Scooby-Boo chant!"


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

NEED MOAR FUCKING STEPHANIE TONIGHT.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Rooby Rooby Roo!


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, Cole, it's definitely WM season. Nothing screams WM season like Scooby Doo and the Mystery Machine.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Did I just hear the old school (early 90s) undertaker theme? Yes!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

100% honesty - WWE has really got me amped for the Mania main event in the last few weeks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Um shouldn't Cena be facing Eric Rowan tonight? I mean he already beat Harper on smackdown...


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Great scooby doo & ANOTHER Cena/Harper match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Orton is so entertaining whether it's trolling the crowd in the match or just corpsing from that joke and then slap :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

checkcola said:


>


Slap the shades right off him


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> " Batista sucks on the mic " yeah right marks :mark:


...he does.


----------



## HBK for ever (Oct 21, 2013)

i hate to say that. but that was a good promo by batista.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Scooby dooby tooby doggy doo!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

checkcola said:


>


:lmao :lmao look at that guy in the background.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I keep marking out for that Godzilla Snickers commercial...is that weird?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Batista channeling some Corey Hart, wearing his _sunglasses at night_


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sandow about to job to Scooby Doo?

Sierra
Charlie
Oscar
Oscar
Bravo
Yankee

Scooby!...sigh, I'm just as embarrassed as the rest of you.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

FUCKKKK yesss! the last two opening segments of raw have been gold. if you would have asked me about hhh orton and batista headlining WM a few months ago i would have puked. but this fucked up storyline is great. DB fo the win at WM


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Scoobie Doo is getting booed out of the building.












Well if Batista's pants ripped all I have to say it was pretty well inevitable, clothing that tight just can't withstand stretching of that magnitude!
:batista4


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Could be an alright RAW this.

Say it and get let down most weeks though.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I hope that at least they make the Scooby Doo segment with just Santino or/and Khali.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

I don't know what you guys think, but that opening segment was pure gold. Stephanie owned that segment.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> Did I just hear the old school (early 90s) undertaker theme? Yes!!


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Um shouldn't Cena be facing Eric Rowan tonight? I mean he already beat Harper on smackdown...


And he beat Rowan on last week's RAW.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn I want pizza now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I keep marking out for that Godzilla Snickers commercial...is that weird?


no because godzilla


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

Nah he'll crash into the ring driving The Mystery Machine and spray HHH with a bunch of scooby snacks.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

layeth87smack said:


> FUCKKKK yesss! the last two opening segments of raw have been gold. if you would have asked me about hhh orton and batista headlining WM a few months ago i would have puked. but this fucked up storyline is great. DB fo the win at WM


I agree. WWE at its finest


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I keep marking out for that Godzilla Snickers commercial...is that weird?


No. That commercial rocks. Who can resist Godzilla giving a thumbs up?


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

and he'd have gotten away with it too


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

How many guys has Steph slapped since the Attitude era? Must be a ton.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

They still do did you knows? What is this 2013?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Um shouldn't Cena be facing Eric Rowan tonight? I mean he already beat Harper on smackdown...


I'm glad it's Harper. At least the match will be good.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hopefully Bryan shows up at some stage tonight, crowd will go crazy


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Love that pop for Ziggler!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

dat ziggler pop


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

Now that would be kinda funny!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ziggles!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow. Actually giving time to the IC title.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cringing at people thinking Batista was good there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Big pop for the fucking man!!!


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Huge Ziggler pop!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Uerfer said:


> How many guys has Steph slapped since the Attitude era? Must be a ton.


don't tell triple h that


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:selfie applauding in front of the camera by themselves. Tards.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Dat fucking Ziggler pop... :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Holy shit they are actually doing a fresh match for once


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Ziggler with an entrance on RAW? WTF!!!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ziggler with a new helping of hair dye.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Ziggler! Too bad he's in a no win situation.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Sheamus will win.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

So they are going to have the IC defended on the WWE network but not at WM30? Wat


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have to say though, great opening segment!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Christian's winning this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat pop :ass
Dat ass :ass
Dat hair :jaydamn


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice, this is good stuff, number one contender matches with some good workers, this is something I've wanted to see them do for awhile, this should be good.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Yea Machoman drooled all over Steph.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Crowd cheering for Dolph.

So ADR will win.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

That opening segment was botchamania material.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Least Sheamus and ADR are back in the mid card where they belong.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Ziggler with that pop! And Del Rio with a jobber entrance....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How the fuck are Ziggler, Christian, & Del Rio one match away from a shot at any title? They lose almost every fucking week!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Really!? A four way match? Amazing!

Another thing is that midcard Alberto del Rio is much more interesting that main event Del Rio.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Ziggler deserves sooooooooo much better.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Should be an alright match.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Super Sheamus to bore everyone to sleep with a predictable win.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

What the hell is Sheamus doing in a title contention match? Can he fuck off please?


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Must be a smarky crowd tonight, big pop for the jobber ziggler.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Ziggler :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait what is this? Christian and ADR with Jobber app entrances and Ziggs gets airtime?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

He'll be in the back of the Mystery Machine eating Scooby Snacks. Which will then give him "power" to jump out and kick HHH's fucking head in.


----------



## PBK (Mar 23, 2014)

So if Ziggler wins, he withdraws from the battle royal?


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

This could be good


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

Wait. Did Cole... really?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Shouldn't Big E be joining commentary about now?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Christian to win


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

Truly amazing that Ziggler can outpop Sheamus even after the year long burial hes in


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Del Rio's winning this.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

This should be a great match though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, they've actually bumped Birdo _and_ Sheamus down into the mid-card title scene. :vince6


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

batista ... typical bully.. retard.. big man... wrestling for ya folks! cmonn nahh weeoo! i dig


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

I hope someone buries that cunt scooby doo.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Cringing at people thinking Batista was good there.


The broken mic was more entertaining


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

last thing i seen was steph in the ring, and then i got a knock at my door and was speaking to police, i'm back with sheamus in the ring, what did i miss?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Ziggler deserves sooooooooo much better.



No he doesn't


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Come on Sheamus! :sheamus


----------



## Teach (Aug 15, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So why isn't the IC champ in the announcer booth?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

A 1 contenders shot for match thats not even at wrestlemanina.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm surprised they have four great contenders here...for the IC title...


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice, fatal four ways are so rare nowadays.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Sheamus and that terrible T-shirt. They really wanna' make "Fella" a catchphrase, don't they? :lmao


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Two irrelevant jobbers and two failed main event projects against each other. Perfect.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Sheamus booed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> Holy shit they are actually doing a fresh match for once


is it really fresh it was Sheamus, Christian and Del Rio who have faced each other a ton.

Ziggler better win this but he probably won.

And how is this not for a shot at the title at WM :faint:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ziggler to eat the pin


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> So why isn't the IC champ in the announcer booth?


Because he's boring as hell on commentary?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Del Rio or Christian will win, can't have face vs face


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

PBK said:


> So if Ziggler wins, he withdraws from the battle royal?


The IC match is on Main Event, not Wrestlemania.


----------



## PBK (Mar 23, 2014)

Aficionado said:


> Shouldn't Big E be joining commentary about now?


I think everyone ripping on his mic skills is the reason he isn't.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CesaroSection said:


> I hope someone buries that cunt scooby doo.


:lol Whatchu got against Scooby?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

PalladiumL said:


>


WOAT commentary team


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

GOD said:


> dat ziggler pop




That gif is fucking gold.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Fatal 4 way of failed World Champions?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol Del Rio.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oops.


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Del Rio you clown


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Slight ADR botch there I think.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Dat Botch...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Missed that by a mile ADR


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Del Rio botching


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

5 mins of terrible wrestling. Throw him outside the ring. Commercials. Bro kick. Irish wins. ZZZZZ


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

This would be perfect for the PG era.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Del Rio man there's no words for that glorious botch.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol Whatchu got against Scooby?


scooby is a c+ sidekick

always off getting high with rvd and orton


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Botchamania is gonna have a field day with this Raw


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Slight ADR botch there I think.


No he didn't, Sheamus sidestepped him... unk2


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Del Rio deserves props for taking it in stride.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

CesaroSection said:


> I hope someone buries that cunt scooby doo.



:lmao :lmao same here. I never liked Scooby Doo, even as a kid. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lol Del Rio botched, still love him though.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

A few people have already called this.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

If Ziggles doesn't win, this match is pointless.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Albotcho Del Rio


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol botch.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Sheamus and that terrible T-shirt. They really wanna' make "Fella" a catchphrase, don't they? :lmao


:lmao They've been trying for years now! :sheamus


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Crazy to think all four men were in the World Heavyweight title scene only a year ago and now resorting to a number 1 contenders match for the unimportant IC title


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

How could four talented guys put on such garbage? This sucks so far.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Think he blew out his knee.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

BOTCH :delrio


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> WOAT commentary team



I'm legitimately contemplating watching Raw with the Spanish commentary with subtitles...


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Let's go Sheamus :lawler


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Sheamus and that terrible T-shirt. They really wanna' make "Fella" a catchphrase, don't they? :lmao


Speaking of Sheamus hype attempts, a while back, Brodus Clay was watching from outside the ring while Sheamus did his ten chops to his opponent's chest. Instead of counting to ten, Brodus called out, "G-R-E-A-T W-H-I-T-E!" It never caught on.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I'm still hoping Scooby gets F5'd


----------



## HBK for ever (Oct 21, 2013)

Da hell?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

That was hilarious and cool that Orton was laughing xD. Also Sheamus and Christian Heck yea!


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Something tells me they're gonna do the right thing and have Ziggler win it.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Everybody botches guys.

Del Rio is normally quite sound. Boring, but sound.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Got a feeling that the one true Based Dolph is gonna win this on the grounds that Birdo and Sheamus have almost always been above the mid-card belts (even though they have no business being world title contenders for a long while yet) and also because Christian is...Christian (poor guy :sadpanda)


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## Teach (Aug 15, 2012)

LMAO Dave ripped his pants.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

If this happens I am done supporting Daniel Bryan period and gonna say fuck him.

And this is coming from a long time Daniel Bryan fan since his ROH days.

It's bad enough his WWE gimmick is corny as shit. I respect him as a wrestler and he is good on the mic. I've seen some good stuff from him but if he does this I just can't AT ALL anymore take hims seriously.

The Daniel Bryan Character in WWE lacks any sort of badass characteristics to it. The american dragon from ROH was fucking badass... We don't need Daniel bryan's current character acting more corny than it is. PLEASE!!!


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lmao They've been trying for years now! :sheamus


Honestly, Fella is much better catchphrase than WE THE PEOPLE.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why is big e there


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BATISTA RIPPED HIS FUCKING SKINNY JEANS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao :lmao same here. I never liked Scooby Doo, even as a kid.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Scrappy Doo was the worst


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Terrible match so far.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

all the rumors about the wwe and homosexuality are now undeniably true


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

PalladiumL said:


> Something tells me they're gonna do the right thing and have Ziggler win it.



Nah super Lame-ass Sheamus will.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HBK for ever said:


> Da hell?


:lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

LKRocks said:


> BATISTA RIPPED HIS FUCKING SKINNY JEANS


:lmao i can't


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Teach said:


> LMAO Dave ripped his pants.


:ti :ti :ti :ti The one time he actually didn't wear those skinny jeans :ti


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Teach said:


> LMAO Dave ripped his pants.


Was only a matter of time, they are about 8 sizes too small for him.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Bad night for Big Dave. Lost hius sunglasses and split the arse crack in his jeans.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

I'll say this right now. Since seeing the commercial for that Scooby Doo DVD, I went totally sour. If I was at the show right now with those Brooklyn people, I'd start a "change the channel" chant if there's any of Scooby Doo on RAW tonight, because I definitely would.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Christian better win so we can see Big E vs. Christian.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> BATISTA RIPPED HIS FUCKING SKINNY JEANS


What a moron :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

If that opening segment doesn't show how fucking useless Boretista is, nothing will.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Teach said:


> LMAO Dave ripped his pants.


God everything Batista has done since his return has been so embarrassing


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Got a feeling that the one true Based Dolph is gonna win this on the grounds that Birdo and Sheamus have almost always been above the mid-card belts (even though they have no business being world title contenders for a long while yet) and also because Christian is...Christian (which makes me rather sad to say in all honesty :sadpanda)


Christian will prob win and Sheamus will cost him the title match


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Z. Kusano said:


> Scrappy Doo was the *shit*


Fixed.


----------



## PBK (Mar 23, 2014)

I wish the IC belt still meant something. I remember when Ultimate Warrior held it. Now it's just reserved for the king... of all jobbers.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Z. Kusano said:


> Scrappy Doo was the worst



Tell me about it. That little shit was annoying, especially in the live action movie. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> BATISTA RIPPED HIS FUCKING SKINNY JEANS


The internet (including myself) is gonna have a field day with this :lmao


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Batista should just upgrade to boot cut jeans and some Timberlands.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

World's Best said:


> I'm legitimately contemplating watching Raw with the Spanish commentary with subtitles...


 They are good they call the moves right, and they put over heels and faces



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Batista DID rip his jeans?!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't see a face vs face in Ziggler vs Big E. I think that Del Rio is winning this.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Teach said:


> LMAO Dave ripped his pants.


Today's lesson: Batista, stop wearing those fucking skinny jeans!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> BATISTA RIPPED HIS FUCKING SKINNY JEANS


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

This Raw is too funny tonight


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> BATISTA RIPPED HIS FUCKING SKINNY JEANS


This guy is such a joke :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> I'll say this right now. Since seeing the commercial for that Scooby Doo DVD, I went totally sour. If I was at the show right now with those Brooklyn people, I'd start a "change the channel" chant if there's any of Scooby Doo on RAW tonight, because I definitely would.



Scooby Doo. Slam City. Hulk Hogan. Cena.

This is basically a Saturday morning cartoon right now.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

WTF Happened to Dolph? :lmao


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Embarrassing day for big Dave!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cmon Christian


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> BATISTA RIPPED HIS FUCKING SKINNY JEANS


What a loser Batista is


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LKRocks said:


> BATISTA RIPPED HIS FUCKING SKINNY JEANS



:lmao :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This crowd loves Ziggy!


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ziggler bumps ridiculously well.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

PBK said:


> I wish the IC belt still meant something. I remember when Ultimate Warrior held it. Now it's just reserved for the king... of all jobbers.


I thought you became king of all jobbers after you won it?!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I can't stop laughing :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm secretly hoping for Christian to win! :genius


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

"News backstage: Despite the spear, Randy Orton cannot stop laughing. He is being rushed to the hospital."


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is Del Rrrreho trying to end his own career tonight?


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

HBK for ever said:


> Da hell?


LOLOLOLOL OMG


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Ziggler with that pop. :ziggler2


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

RAW is gold tonight. I am glad I stayed awake to watch. The opener was legendary :ti


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wait, this is in Brooklyn? They're doing a scooby doo piece of garbage in fucking Brooklyn? :lmao


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

go away sheamus


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Umm. Batista wrestles in trunks. Who really cares if his jeans got torn?


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

This crowd is nuts


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

I think they're chanting "Sheamus!" :lawler


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL @ Skinny Jeans


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, Ziggler sure can bump, and the crowd loves him!


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

Is there any doubt the this match will end in a brogue kick


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Front flip fireman's carry slam =/= Senton. Go home, Cole.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> BATISTA RIPPED HIS FUCKING SKINNY JEANS


It was going to happen sooner or later :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> BATISTA RIPPED HIS FUCKING SKINNY JEANS


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Course Sheamus kicks out


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sheamus goin' clubbin'! :jay2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

FUCKING ZIGGLER :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark: Ziggs


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ziggles with that X-Factor :mark:


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

So Michael Cole now you know how we feel about the wwe app


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> BATISTA RIPPED HIS FUCKING SKINNY JEANS


Batista should retire the skinny pants


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Crowd is hot for Ziggler. I can't imagine the heat if he loses.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMFG.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Fantastic crowd tonight


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ZIGGLER :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Crowd's hot for Ziggler

He'll eat the brouge kick. :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ziggler is so over


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't know about you guys, but this is really good. And Sheamus being involved in the IC scene is very fresh.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Crowd is hot for Ziggler.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This crowd is amazing.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

This crowd is hot for Ziggler!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

So glad Christian is a heel again.

Ziggler deserves this win but I would enjoy Christian getting the heat.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


Beat me to it.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

THERE'S A REASON WHY THAT MAN IS IN MY SIGNATURE!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All of this amazing damn effort.
For an IC Title match.
On Main Event.
When they could've made this a contender's match for that same title at Mania.

:vince


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That kick


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THEM NY/NJ crowds.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sitdown POWERBOMB!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Bullshit that Sheamus kicked out of that.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

THIS SHOULD HAVE BEEN A WM MATCH


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I fucking hope Ziggler wins.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Gotta give ADR props on that kick to Christian


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crowd is red hot for Mr. Ziggles. 

Props to Langston for selling the four guys' offense. :clap


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome match.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Your man job as a wrestler is to get the crowd to count the pin with the ref and dammit if Ziggler doesn't do that well.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Dat pop :ass
> Dat ass :ass
> Dat hair :jaydamn


*Dat Amber!*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well this match is picking up steam, Still hope Ziggs picks up the win, he could use a bit of time with a title.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Hot crowd. How was the open?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SICK crowd tonight!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Holy shit that super kick!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol at JBL " kick christian"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cross armbreaker can't even beat Sheamus ffs


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Del rio the heat killer.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Kick christian LOL dat legitimate heat.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking Ziggler!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck that.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Christian :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Christian.

:mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are you kidding me
capt crickets won that match


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

FFS. Fuck off christain.


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

BOOOOOOOO


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Christian actually won with his finisher?!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fucking barf.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Did not see that coming.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Nooooooo :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao the motherfucker did it!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Christian? Really?

Good match, though.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

woooooooooooo Christian!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Christian wins. Meh.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh fuck of Christian you boring shit cunt.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice match! Great crowd!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HOLY SHIT! YES! :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why? Why?

Sighs..

Good match once it picked up, I guess one last IC run for Christian huh.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Ziggler, clearly the most over, eats another pin.

Who the fuck books this shit?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Christian won! Now somebody give that man a sammich!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This irrelevant fuckhead wins fpalm


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, Christian was my second pick. Not mad at all. As long as it's not Sheamus/Del Rio.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Captain Charisma


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aww Christian won. That was a good move by Ziggler though.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Wow did not see Christian winning that


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Damn, they could have let Ziggler win, Big E is retaining anyway, so what's one win?


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I love how christian always grows a beard when he goes heel


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

lol 

I don't even like Ziggler, and I feel bad for him. Great showing though.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm not surprised that Ziggler ate the pin :no: They guy is so over despite being on a massive losing streak


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

pretty good match great ending


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

FUCKING CHRISTIAN WHAAAAAAAAAAAAT, the last guy I wanted to win


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Christian = The Ultimate Opportunist 2: Electric Boogaloo.

Great to see him actually getting into back into title contention.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Christian's winning this.


Someone pick up the phone...

BECAUSE I FUCKING CALLED IT!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

CHRISTIAN WON A MATCH


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Great match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ABrown said:


> Christian will prob win and Sheamus will cost him the title match


:jordan


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

THEY'RE HERE!!


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Awesome match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

excellent match.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The only guy the crowd cares about gets pinned. Sigh....


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

BROOKLYN!!

they here


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BRAY :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

On the bright side don't think we saw Christian clap


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I want to say that Ziggler needed that win more, but we all know the Big E isn't dropping the title anyway.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Great match :clap 

:mark: Wyatt!!!


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Why is Big E/Christian not taking place at 'Mania? Stupid.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

WE'RE HERE!!!!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Because Christian is totally winning tomorrow :ti


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am more than happy with the idea of Christian being the IC champ!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

lol @ the fact that Christian is taller than Big E.. dude is Carlton Banks on roids.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Well damn what a recovery. Awesome 2nd half of match

Christian should win tomm night


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Christian with that win.....Bray with that singing. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The fact that the opening segment was accidentally, but purposely awkward, but it worked, is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

only ziggler can carry 3 guys at once


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Ah crap Christian vs Sheamus for the IC title at Mania? :faint:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

As long as Sheamus didn't win...I'm happy.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ziggler and Del Rio owned that match. Ziggler did his thing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Batista's jeans are more over than him


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Christian was my second choice, so I'm happy. And that was a hell of a fatal four way. Ziggler looks really good doing his finisher on Sheamus. :ziggler2


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Bray speaking the truth


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Christian couldn't even get the pin on Sheamus even though they've been feuding :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wyatt has got his crazy voice down perfect. Dude improves every week.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why on earth would they pin Ziggler there? Why not pin Del Rio? Awesome match though and Christian is great.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

RenegadexParagon said:


> Why is Big E/Christian not taking place at 'Mania? Stupid.


lol you think thats a Mania match? Maybe a pre-pre show match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bray! :mark:


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Bray, the king of promos


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao They acknowledged shoving Cena down our throats.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

Heath Ledgerish?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I missed the first half of the match but the second match was pretty great.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Because Christian is totally winning tomorrow :ti


He probably will actually. Adds something to the Sheamus/Christian mania match that we've already seen 800 times.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

I wonder if this is pre-recorded...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Because Christian is totally winning tomorrow :ti


Dunno man, it really looks like they want to take the title from Big E. They are doing nothing with him and I'd say Christian holding the IC title is definitely a step up.


----------



## PBK (Mar 23, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> I thought you became king of all jobbers after you won it?!


Hey, I only love MVP because I thought he could be more. If I come across as hypocritical, I apologize.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Luke Harper is so awesome.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Another incredible promo from Bray Wyatt.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

unDASHING said:


> only ziggler can carry 3 guys at once


Implying that all four guys didn't bust there asses.:side:

Ziggler fans deserve the BS they get.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Another amazing promo from the Wyatts. Really hope they don't get buried at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bray with another godly promo.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Smark crowd actually shuts up for Wyatt's promo, can they hold Raw in Brooklyn every week?


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Why on earth would they pin Ziggler there? Why not pin Del Rio?


Because he's the jobber.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The GOAT family killing it on the mic! :mark:


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bray is still the current king of promos.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

PalladiumL said:


> I wonder if this is pre-recorded...


it probbly is


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Stone Cold gone corporate


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hopefully Big E vs Christian gets a good amount of time.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

That's the first Stone Cold appearance in ages.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I gotta say. Raw has been freaking amazing the first 40 minutes!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Two of the blandest on the roster going at it tomorrow

Great promo from Bray, again


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Wyatt making this feud good


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And there i was thinking WWE might actually give a fuck about the IC title and put the title match on WM 30, what a surprise its gonna be on main event...


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ziggler, one of the most talented and most over guys on the roster and cannot buy a win.... FUCK WWE.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Could of let Rowan say the 'Run' part to keep him relevant but oh well


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Austin in the wwe network promo!!!!


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I gotta say. Raw has been freaking amazing the first 40 minutes!


Yup, so far so good. :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Why on earth would they pin Ziggler there? Why not pin Del Rio? Awesome match though and Christian is great.


because the WWE didnt want Ziggler to think he was going anywhere just because he won a few matches


----------



## PBK (Mar 23, 2014)

Bray was spot on with the shoving it down our throats bit. At least we get quite a few mini-breaks from him when he gets injured.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

onlytoview said:


> Two of the blandest on the roster going at it tomorrow


But Ziggler Didn't Win the match


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

It's hilarious how you people can just turn on somebody out of nowhere. Christian has historically been an iwc favorite, and now everybody's like fuck that, barf, blech, etc. He's even heel, where he's best suited. Smh. Weird ass people.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> lol you think thats a Mania match? Maybe a pre-pre show match.


I see no reason why it should be on Main Event over at least opening 'Mania.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> And there i was thinking WWE might actually give a fuck about the IC title and put the title match on WM 30, what a surprise its gonna be on main event...


This match isn't WM worthy


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Obese Turtle said:


> It's hilarious how you people can just turn on somebody out of nowhere. Christian has historically been an iwc favorite, and now everybody's like fuck that, barf, blech, etc. He's even heel, where he's best suited. Smh. Weird ass people.


Christian was a good heel.... 10 years ago.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Obese Turtle said:


> It's hilarious how you people can just turn on somebody out of nowhere. Christian has historically been an iwc favorite, and now everybody's like fuck that, barf, blech, etc. He's even heel, where he's best suited. Smh. Weird ass people.


Past his prime. WWE ruined him. It's tooooooo late. What is he like now, 42?


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

4 way rematch for the IC belt at Mania


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> And there i was thinking WWE might actually give a fuck about the IC title and put the title match on WM 30, what a surprise its gonna be on main event...


They may still put on an IC title match at Mania because they have to fill a 4 hour show, but it's not like it'd mean much anyway given what they do.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

OisinS94 said:


> Ziggler, one of the most talented *and most over guys on the roster* and cannot buy a win.... FUCK WWE.


:ti


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i don't know who is worse as the i.c. champ, curtis axel or big E?


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Obese Turtle said:


> It's hilarious how you people can just turn on somebody out of nowhere. Christian has historically been an iwc favorite, and now everybody's like fuck that, barf, blech, etc. He's even heel, where he's best suited. Smh. Weird ass people.


The thing is Christian is just...a non factor, his character isn't interesting at all..


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This 'Chrisley Knowns Best' looks like it'd be a contender for 'worst show in history'.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Savanah is Hot


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Obese Turtle said:


> It's hilarious how you people can just turn on somebody out of nowhere. Christian has historically been an iwc favorite, and now everybody's like fuck that, barf, blech, etc. He's even heel, where he's best suited. Smh. Weird ass people.


I like him for years after returning from Total No Paycheck Wrestling..But it's time to call it a day.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hope the crowd doesn't slow down! Been amazing so far!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Obese Turtle said:


> It's hilarious how you people can just turn on somebody out of nowhere. Christian has historically been an iwc favorite, and now everybody's like fuck that, barf, blech, etc. He's even heel, where he's best suited. Smh. Weird ass people.



Doesn't mean EVERYONE liked him before


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

CHIcagoMade said:


> :ti


Just listen to the pops he gets


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh god no fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TommyRich said:


> This match isn't WM worthy


Hell at least it'd add more to the card, which is seriously lacking atm. It should've at least been a pre show match. Seems stupid to win the #1 contenders spot and get the shot immediately a day later with no build at all.


----------



## PBK (Mar 23, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Could of let Rowan say the 'Run' part to keep him relevant but oh well


Bray is the one who wants to get in the head of Cena, the other two just follow him because he is their preacher for their twisted and awesome religion. At least that's what it seems like based on what he says and his latest promo with the Eminem song.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Should let Christian go over Big E tomorrow, and do that rematch at WM for the title.

Was a good fatal 4 way, that.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

So christian v big e is one to miss tomorrow then...


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

He would have gotten away if it wasn't for that meddling shovel

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm going to be watching this Scooby Doo movie with a few friends soon. We love watching awesomely bad movies.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Obese Turtle said:


> It's hilarious how you people can just turn on somebody out of nowhere. Christian has historically been an iwc favorite, and now everybody's like fuck that, barf, blech, etc. He's even heel, where he's best suited. Smh. Weird ass people.


It's mostly because everyone feels a Christian win is a wasted win since he's never going to get a real shot no matter how many amazing main events he puts on when given the spot.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

kane is masked in the wwe scooby doo movie

still not worth it

also he jobs to scooby doo and shaggy obviously is there anyone kane will not put over

also cartoon aj got a boobjob apparently


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

let's all get ready to crinnggggge!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Why the fuck is the scooby doo villain a goddamn demon bear?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Scooby Doo will probably go over Sandow tonight


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Even as a cartoon, AJ still looks fine.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Scooby Doo? Who the fuck cares?


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

I'd rather buy a sex tape of my parents than this shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It would be watchable....if I was 4 again


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol at this Scooby promo!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

What the fuck is this shit,.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dammit Sin Cara


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ Lee on a dvd for scooby doo? Fuck she gets hotter


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh no.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Scooby Doo.

Wow, just...wow.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WOW.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> This 'Chrisley Knowns Best' looks like it'd be a contender for 'worst show in history'.


I said it last week-I hope his daughter (or is is stepdaughter-whatever) gets knocked up ASAP and the show gets canceled.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WTF is this shit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:ti


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So there's only three babyfaces in that movie. And one of them is Sin Cara


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The crowd just died.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

IT'S CRINGE TIME !


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow..


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

fpalm

Fuck me


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Miz's animated character getting more screen time than he is.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*facepalm*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh GAWD


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Scooby gonna' jump over the ropes?! ;lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I don't even know what to say.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*starts shooting the tv*


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Lol what am I watching right now


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Scooby da GOAT


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

WWE is becoming such a fuckboy kiddy company these days.. can you imagine this segment running during the attitude era?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

A new low...


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Hunico coming out with scooby doo. What the fuck am i seeing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they are so muting out the boos
the crowd is dead silent


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

The highlight of tonight's RAW


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh my god...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SOMEONE'S WEARING A JERICHO JACKET. :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm surprised Brooklyn didn't boo this out the building. Can't Bork come out and kill them?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THE LEAST YOU COULD DO IS HAVE SCOOBY COME OUT TO THE ACTUAL SCOOBY DOO THEME


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Perfect time to turn anyone face, come out and kick Scooby Doo's head clean off.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Not even 5 minutes into it, and Scooby Doo has proven to be a more valuable asset than Ziggler.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What a load of shit.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Raggy Relp!

But where's Fred, Daphine, and Velma?


----------



## PBK (Mar 23, 2014)

The following is a tag team match set for one fall! ROFL.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

This is terrible... This crowd is not going to be happy.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

>not entering to 'Scooby Doo Where Are You?' theme.

*FUCK THIS COMPANY!!!* :cornette


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Sometimes i'm embarrased to say i watch wrestling


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lawler Did Sin Cara just do the same entrance he's done for two years now!?


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Fuck this. Two weeks from Wrestlemania and we get this. Fuck WWE.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WHO LET THE DAWG OUT, MYGULL? :jbl


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok nevermind, wtf is RAW doing? This is filth.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ti enjoy guys. And there is Sandow 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is wrestlemania season, people!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fucking PG product.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

MOTYC coming up. Calling it.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sandow. Lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sandow.
:lmao

Gin and Juice lights
:lmao


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

lol boos right off the bat


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Scooby is alright. 90s era was one of a kind...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Sandow's gonna get buried by a mutt....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

If there was any doubt about what age group WWE is targeting, I think this segment just confirmed that it's for 5-10 year olds


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> They may still put on an IC title match at Mania because they have to fill a 4 hour show, but it's not like it'd mean much anyway given what they do.


Isn't it a 5 hour Mania this year?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

IT'S THE ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA, MIGGEL! :jbl


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

HOLY SHIT THESE FUCKERS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my God, can we stop with the mood lighting!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Scooby Doo :vince2:cena3:selfie


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Sandow :lmao :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Why do they hate Sandow so much?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And of course it's Damien Sandow in the stripper mood lighting.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It's a 5 minute segment, get over it guys fuuck


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Imagine the crowd`s reaction when they see scooby-doo. PG era at it's finest. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Sandow is going to job to scooby doo :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Riveting television right here.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Annihilus said:


> WWE is becoming such a fuckboy kiddy company these days.. can you imagine this segment running during the attitude era?


Scooby would have been stunned by now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sandow? :lmao holy shit I was right Scooby should bury this guy even further


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Sandow about to take an L to Sin Cara :lmao. 

Crazy how far he's fallen after that loss to Cena.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

They still have this fucking lighting for Sin Cara? Why oh why it is not even him anymore, also Hornswaggle better be in that Scooby Suit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

We're having a great time tonight, MYGEL! 

:jbl


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sandow deserves better than this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scooby has better cardio than Batista.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

PalladiumL said:


>


Vince has been working out :vince3

Got a hell of a tan too


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RIP Sandow. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*ziggler goes on winning streak* OMG ZIGGLER'S GETTING A PUSH
*Ziggler gets pinned* BURIAL FUCK WWE


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Poor Damien. Loses his identity and becomes a damn jobber. At least he's on TV again.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Callisto said:


> Not even 5 minutes into it, and Scooby Doo has proven to be a more valuable asset than Ziggler.


guess who's in that scooby doo costume...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol This is just too surreal! Scooby is at ringside!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

This is just :floyd1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is that Khali in that scooby outfit,he is pretty tall

WTF was that, they let Sin Cara squash Sandow FFS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I bet that's Ryder in the Scooby outfit*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mania is in 2 weeks :ti


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Flipped on the Network, watched Mick Foley lose his ear.
Meanwhile, back on live TV... Scooby Doo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sin Cara buried Sandow! :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dooby schoo


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

JBL saying "Scooby! Who let the dog out!" Made me lol at the cringe worthiness.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol Sandown.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Lighten up guys, eat a Scooby snack


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, there's no chance Sandow wins this match, right? Oh wait, its over before I even finish this post.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sandow to be knocked out by Scooby-Doo, I don't remember the last time someone's fallen so hard.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

lol Damien Jobdow


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hahahah fuck sandow


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> If there was any doubt about what age group WWE is targeting, I think this segment just confirmed that it's for 5-10 year olds


Unfortunately true with this segment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Sandow loses :ti
This company.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

CENA IS GOING TO PUT SANDOW OVER GUYS, YA JUST GOT TO WAIT AND SEE!!


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

LMFAO THIS MATCH


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

CM PUnk chants again


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hunico seems to be doing a bit better in the ring as Sin Cara lately.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I switched to the NIT instead of this crap.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

CM Punk must be gutted he left to miss out on this...LOL


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Tyrion is going to commit suicide.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THIS?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What they're doing with Sandow is just beyond embarrassing.

Robo-Cop needs to save his segment. With Sting.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn Sandow.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Absolutely no fucking reaction. Great job, Brooklyn!


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

I fell asleep during the commercial break and had this crazy, nonsensical nightmare in which Sin Cara came out with Scooby Doo on Raw. Something's wrong with me.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Ah shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Sandow:no::lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Damien Sandow has reached rock bottom.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

They figured the crowd doesn't give a shit so they made it short.


----------



## HBK for ever (Oct 21, 2013)

wtf lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

lol still think wwe don't need local jobber matches, money in the bank winner when out like that?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SANDOW BURIED BY SIN CARA

:ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's the thing...I like Scooby Doo as much as the next guy, but I love Robocop and The Muppets even more and I never wanted them on a wrestling show either. 

Oh God...if Godzilla shows up on Raw at some point this year, I'll just fucking die.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The fucking commentators are fighting about Scooby Doo. The actual fuck am I watching.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

And the crowd gives 0 fucks


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

Welp... atleast it was quick.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Poor poor Sandow


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shouldn't Scooby be running away from the mystery man in a mask?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao No one gave a shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolSandow

Poor bastard should just be taken out back and put out of his misery already at the rate he's going.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That was quick...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow. Sandow squashed...and to Sin Cara of all people


:floyd1


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Let us all have a moment of silence for Damien Sandow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ever since Sandow dropped the briefcase to Cena, he has been absolutely, positively :buried

There is no debate about that anymore.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm swapping between this and the sixers game, and i see this bullshit.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Poor Sandow

Welcome to wrestler hell


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

LOL! Sin Cara theme's sounds like its saying "Scooby Doo" :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The crowd is dead, thinking of how out of fucking touch this company is.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

That was quick! Haha what who has Damian Sandow pissed off. He loses and the commentary talk about scooby doo instead of the match.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*



cokecan567 said:


> If this happens I am done supporting Daniel Bryan period and gonna say fuck him.
> 
> And this is coming from a long time Daniel Bryan fan since his ROH days.
> 
> ...


You think he has a choice in the matter? Maybe a cheesy underdog is the only character they'll allow him to play as a top face. I always find it interesting to see someone claim to be a long time Bryan fan then say they are going to turn on him for things out of his control. Hey I used to love his American Dragon gimmick as well but there may be nothing we can do to get that character back, and there's no hoping hating Bryan for it.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Sandow should've at least been IC champ by now.

Oh well.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Scooby wanted that Sin Cara ass tho


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW...SIN BOTCHA...just beat Sandow...that's just.. >>>> fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Sandow fans, we just have to be patient, his time will come


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol This is just too retarded! Scooby is at ringside!



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Just walk out Sandow; just get out of here. The WWE obviously don't give a shit about your talents.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm surprised none of the smarks are going "LULZ WHO IS THAT GUY IN THE SCOOBY DOO COSTUME, THAT'S SUCH A FAKE COSTUME DUDE LOOOOL".


----------



## PBK (Mar 23, 2014)

Listen to the pop for that fantastic match! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> I'm swapping between this and the sixers game, and i see this bullshit.


I'm doing the same, with the Habs/Bruins game.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

"CM PUNK! CM PUNK!"

Hear that Michael? the fans are chanting Scooby Doo! :lawler


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Annihilus said:


> WWE is becoming such a fuckboy kiddy company these days.. can you imagine this segment running during the attitude era?


Yes, actually.


The Attuide era was Full of stupid shit,


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

It's sad I didn't recognise Sandow when the camera panned to the ring. Just looks like a generic wrestler, so sad.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Why the Scooby hate? That shit was my cartoon way back when. Actually don't mind having Scooby for one or two segments.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Shouldn't Scooby be running away from the mystery man in a mask?


:lol Good call!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Brandough said:


> Sandow fans, we just have to be patient, his time will come


let it play out, wait and see :genius


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Shield got totalled?!  I missed SD

oh no..

oh no

SHIELD?!


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

The only reason that match was so short was because the Punk chants. They probably told then before, once they start chanting Punk/JBL/Savage just end it so it doesn't distract from them plugging the Scooby DVD.

Not that they were loud, it was more just a few people trying to get it going for a few seconds.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Remember when Sandow lost his MITB briefcase to a one armed Cena in a great match? It was just the beginning and it meant good things were coming his way? WWE wasting someone tremendously talented.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I've entered a parallel universe where Sin Cara is the squasher and not the squashee.


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> "CM PUNK! CM PUNK!"
> 
> Hear that Michael? the fans are chanting Scooby Doo! :lawler



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

The bright side is, Sandow can't go any lower, he got beaten in a couple of minutes by Sin Cara with Scooby at ring side.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The Shield are faces now?


Lordy. I can't with this company.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> A new low...


They've done worse.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

perro said:


> Yes, actually.
> 
> 
> The Attuide era was Full of stupid shit,


But not kiddie shit.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Aficionado said:


> Let us all have a moment of silence for Damien Sandow.


That moment of silence was longer than the match!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

What a waste for the Shield to be wrestling Kane and the NAO at Wrestlemania


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Im 28 and what the fuck is this


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

onlytoview said:


> It's sad I didn't recognise Sandow when the camera panned to the ring. Just looks like a generic wrestler, so sad.


At first I thought it was random NXT jobber, oh wait, I guess it could be


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Remember when people said Sandow would go on to do great things when he lost to Cena? :lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I really wonder what sandow did to deserve this


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> "CM PUNK! CM PUNK!"
> 
> Hear that Michael? the fans are chanting Scooby Doo! :lawler


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Damien Sandow has reached rock bottom.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Just have to say, thank god for TNA! F this shit.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

inb4 shield help bryan at mania


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

perro said:


> Yes, actually.
> 
> 
> The Attuide era was Full of stupid shit,


At least it wasn't this CHILDISH.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Callisto said:


> The Shield are faces now?
> 
> 
> Lordy. I can't with this company.



They've ran out of faces to feud with and you can't really hate them anyway so why not let us cheer them


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

StaindFlame said:


> Just have to say, thank god for TNA! F this shit.


Let's not get THAT low


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Remember when people said Sandow would go on to do great things when he lost to Cena? :lol


I was one of the hopefuls back then... :sad:


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> But not kiddie shit.


They still had there Fair share actually.


Still Edgy shit for the Sake of Edgey dose not mean Quality.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

animus said:


> Why the Scooby hate? That shit was my cartoon way back when. Actually don't mind having Scooby for one or two segments.


I like burritos and I like ice cream, doesn't mean I want ice cream in my burritos.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

ABrown said:


> Wow. Sandow squashed...and to Sin Cara of all people
> 
> 
> :floyd1


Would have been less embarrassing for Sandow if Scooby had beat him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Remember when people said Sandow would go on to do great things when he lost to Cena? :lol


It was just the smarks being smarks!

Oh, wait..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol the british military commercial on my feed

guy with a sniper rifle is an "hr specialist" 

i bet he is


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

StaindFlame said:


> Just have to say, thank god for TNA! F this shit.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

truelove said:


> I really wonder what sandow did to deserve this


He didn't have his match when Bryan was hijacking Raw!


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Uerfer said:


> Scooby is alright. 90s era was one of a kind...


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> I'm swapping between this and the sixers game, and i see this bullshit.


it's not like the sixers are any better bama3


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

checkcola said:


> let it play out, wait and see :genius




That's what I keep telling myself. It's frustrating being a Sandow fan man lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

PalladiumL said:


> Past his prime. WWE ruined him. It's tooooooo late. What is he like now, 42?


Yeah he's younger than most of the guys in the big Mania matches.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

how great would it have been if el torito and scooby interacted in some way

way to drop the ball


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> CENA IS GOING TO PUT SANDOW OVER GUYS, YA JUST GOT TO WAIT AND SEE!!


LOL

And Sandow was great in that match.

This fuckin company...


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

What a fucking awful product, I just fast forward the last 45 mins to catch up live and im treated to the WWE using one of the few guys on the roster that can actually cut a decent promo and they are jobbing him to scooby do. Who did Sandow fuck over to get this?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome back to CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

StaindFlame said:


> Just have to say, thank god for TNA! F this shit.


Do you mean the serial killer psychotic who talks to mannequins or the dumb-ass babyface who cuts a three min. promo to an empty chair?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

perro said:


> They still had there Fair share actually.
> 
> 
> Still Edgy shit for the Sake of Edgey dose not mean Quality.


Never said it did. But the Attitude Era didn't reel shit on the consistent basis that they do today. Not. even. close.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Do you remember when everyone was tipping Sandow to become big this year?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

StaindFlame said:


> Just have to say, thank god for TNA! F this shit.


I'd rather watch the Teletubbies, Sesame Street, and the muppets all on the same Raw than watch TNA. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Are they just throwing every mexican out there tonight?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sandow loses. WORST RAW EVER! NEVER WATCHING AGAIN!


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Irrelevant said:


>


What, you think WWE is better than TNA for wrestling right now?:lmao:lmao


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

this guy that supported Bryan since ROH, and will suddenly stop supporting him because he uses the scooby doo costume as a trojan horse to get to hhh. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OLE!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

2 weeks to the showcase of the immortals and you give us filler matches. Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hm forgot about these guys


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Boring.


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ah...ffs


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Remember when people said Sandow would go on to do great things when he lost to Cena? :lol


Losing streak pushes don't work, fans lose faith and creative forgets and you just become a jobber.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lol already boring chants, damn


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Hope they shit on this.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

RYBACK. :mark:


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Los Matadores! This show just gets better.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Crowd is completely dead now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a feeling we're not quite done with Scooby for tonight..


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

UGH. FUCK THIS FILLER


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rybaxel at WM30?? Yikes...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ryback and Axel fighting for the tag titles at Wrestlemania? Wow.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why can't both these teams go to fuck off land and never come back?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Boring Fest.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Curtis and Ryback are top contenders now for some fucking reason? 

Hey, we'll do virtually nothing with you for 5 months and them BOOM, out of nowhere you are in line for belts! 

FUCKING SHIELD!!!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope this match is quick.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ugh, trash-odores vs team shit? 

SHIELD!!!! :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

It gets worse, los matadores vs rybaxel. At least there getting the dross out the way early i guess.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh Shit you're Fucked Rybaxel


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Well that's a boredom-ender.


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Shield! Yes! I hope they get revenge on each team over the following week.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> "CM PUNK! CM PUNK!"
> 
> 
> 
> Hear that Michael? the fans are chanting Scooby Doo! :lawler



2 minutes later:

"SCOOBY DOO! SCOOBY DOO!"

Listen to that WWE Universe. They're hot for Sheamus! :lawler


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Fuck this company. Instead of doing a tlc, getting a few teams involved they have rybazel vs usos?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SHIELD ready to kick ass.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ha ha Rybaxel gets the Mania title shot


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That quick win.....Time for the SHIELD to break something!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

#1 contender match for Superstars, Sin Cara w/ Scooby Doo squashing Sandow and now Los Matadores vs Rybaxel. They're really putting all their effort into building for Wrestlemania, bless you Vince.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Shield here to destroy Rytrashel :banderas

Rytrashel loses :banderas


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

It's like Deja Vu for Ryback.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

So they've just jobbed out their tag team title contenders to Los Matadores?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Shield!!


----------



## HBK for ever (Oct 21, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Do you mean the serial killer psychotic who talks to mannequins or the dumb-ass babyface who cuts a three min. promo to an empty chair?


EC3!


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

That's going to be the tag title match at wrestlemania?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here comes the Shield! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ryback's dumbass hasn't learned a thing in a year.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

WOW, bunch of WWE fanboys in here :lmao:lmao

WWE has it moments, but the wrestling is much better in TNA.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:rollins :reigns :ambrose


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Spoke too soon :mark:


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes! Back to wrestling. Some violence is about to go down and erase the past 5 minutes.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

now this is how you build an awesome face group to be legit


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

JBL is the WOAT Commentator.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The fuck? They announce Ryback and Perfect Jr get tag title shots at WM and less than a minute later a cheap, roll-up pin loss


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Never said it did. But the Attitude Era didn't reel shit on the consistent basis that they do today. Not. even. close.


yeah...yeah they did.

Shit jokes, boob jokes a unending stream of Prepubesent crap


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Some things never change, Ryback is still the Shield's bitch


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Finally some faces that are bad asses.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey, Dave, that's how you do a spear.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

The first time the tag titles are defended on WM in forever and it's involving Rybaxel? There is no smiley to show the amount of disgust I have on my face right now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Is that like the 30th time Ryback has got triple power bombed? :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Will they just let Ambrose or Rollins finish someone off, just once?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell? Two extremely short matches in a row.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Shield as faces = FUCKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

StaindFlame said:


> WOW, bunch of WWE fanboys in here :lmao:lmao
> 
> WWE has it moments, but the wrestling is much better in TNA.


You're in the fucking WWE thread, you dumb shit.

What did you expect? NJPW fans?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Shield's Night of Destruction?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I wonder if the break up of the shield is put on hold because the WWE saw how bad Reigns would be if he went singles


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Roman shows Batista how to do a real spear!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Bless the Shield. They were on that fuckshit tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Ryback about to be raped by The Shield just like back in 2012. 

On a positive note, the crowd roaring in sync with Reigns was badass. :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

StaindFlame said:


> WOW, bunch of WWE fanboys in here :lmao:lmao
> 
> WWE has it moments, but the wrestling is much better in TNA.


Really? Did you see that main event last week? Fuckery.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

That's what you get for being STOOPID. :ryback


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Shield beat down on Ryback just like old times


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

POWER-BOMB!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WWWWHHHHHHHHOOOOOOAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! 

Rytrashel showing what a dropoff they are from the Shield :ti


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

If the Shield is just going to go around fucking up anyone involved last week it is going to be awesome :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:homer, :lenny, :mark:, etc.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*WWE Did You Know:* 90% of the female viewers get excited when they hear Romans roar


----------



## HBK for ever (Oct 21, 2013)

good memories


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryback been triple-powerbombed more times than anyone


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

..

I miss Nitro.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

God I love seeing The Shield ruin Ryback. Gives me nostalgia chills for his failed push :L


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Sandow: charismatic, quick wit, in fact good mike skill, believes in his gimmick, entertaining when invested in, can garner heat when needed, has a gimmick allowing pretty universal chemistry which is really important in a segment driven product like wwe, isn't the most technical yet performs the basics well and within character, has a low impact moveset. Sure Sandow doesn't look like a million bucks (wouldn't necessarily say he has a bad look however), but he has some striking positives in relation to WWE's product and unless he said something very stupid outside the ring that I am unaware of, I don't see why WWE won't boook Sandow least in the mix for relevancy if not the second tier. Guy has talent especially for the E's styling. One of few cases that perplexes me.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Out of everyone who could be in a tag title match at Wrestlemania, RYBAXEL? Have they ever even won a match!? They should be in the Andre the Giant Battle Royal, coming out right before 3MB. Jesus.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

perro said:


> yeah...yeah they did.
> 
> Shit jokes, boob jokes a unending stream of Prepubesent crap


Not even a blip on the radar compared to rolling out Scooby Doo and all the other shit this era has produced. And those jokes didn't stop great storylines and a much better utilization of the roster than today.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> That's you get for being STOOPID. :ryback


:lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Triple GOAT next :mark:


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Uerfer said:


> Scooby is alright. 90s era was one of a kind...


Damn. If your goal was to depress me, then you accomplished that.......I miss my childhood.

Dexter Laboratory, KND, Courage and Yu Yu Hakusho was my shit.

CELEBRITY DEATHMATCH..:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cole gonna get pedigreed?
:cole3 :HHH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Perfectly fine with the shield as faces, anything to keep them together right now.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

StaindFlame said:


> WOW, bunch of WWE fanboys in here :lmao:lmao
> 
> WWE has it moments, but the *wrestling is much better in TNA.*


Hahahaha No.. no its not.

WWE Shits on TNA When it comes to talent and match Quality.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought the shield wanted answers?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn. No Bryant for tonight I guess.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*



THANOS said:


> You think he has a choice in the matter? Maybe a cheesy underdog is the only character they'll allow him to play as a top face. I always find it interesting to see someone claim to be a long time Bryan fan then say they are going to turn on him for things out of his control. Hey I used to love his American Dragon gimmick as well but there may be nothing we can do to get that character back, and there's no hoping hating Bryan for it.


a man who is as over as he is and definatly can have a lot of say into not agreeing into doing something corny.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

StaindFlame said:


> WOW, bunch of WWE fanboys in here :lmao:lmao
> 
> WWE has it moments, but the wrestling is much better in TNA.


Agreed, but you -are- in the Raw section of the forums, so it's to be expected. I'm sure if you went into the TNA thread on Thursday and talked about how WWE had better wrestling, you'd get the same reaction.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Aboutreika18 said:


> You're in the fucking WWE thread, you dumb shit.
> 
> What did you expect? NJPW fans?



NO, thought there would be WRESTLING fans, not company fanboys.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I wish the Shield would do this most often.

Arrive.
Decimate.
Leave.

It'd make for a much more interesting show.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm baffled by the Sandow burial.

Wonder if he's pissed anybody off backstage?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> I wonder if the break up of the shield is put on hold because the WWE saw how bad Reigns would be if he went singles


Hopefully they put it on hold because there's a ton of potential in a Shield baby face run.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Usos vs Rybaxel at wrestlemania? Really?! Put the fucking new age outlaws in there too so the crowd has something. What a sucky choice.


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Sandow: charismatic, quick wit, in fact good mike skill, believes in his gimmick, entertaining when invested in, can garner heat when needed, has a gimmick allowing pretty universal chemistry which is really important in a segment driven product like wwe, isn't the most technical yet performs the basics well and within character, has a low impact moveset. Sure Sandow doesn't look like a million bucks (wouldn't necessarily say he has a bad look however), but he has some striking positives in relation to WWE's product and unless he said something very stupid outside the ring that I am aware of, I don't see why WWE won't boook Sandow least in the mix for relevancy if not the second tier. Guy has talent especially for the E's styling. One of few cases that perplexes me.


First post here:

I totally agree! Sandow is awesome and I wish we could see more of him.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

StaindFlame said:


> WOW, bunch of WWE fanboys in here :lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has it moments, but the wrestling is much better in TNA.



:lmao This is a "Raw" thread, genius. 

Plus that Willow shit they have going on in TNA is pretty much on the same level as Scooby Doo, so I don't see why you're shitting on WWE, yet giving TNA fellatio. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

And those first 40 minutes were so good.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

perro said:


> Hahahaha No.. no its not.
> 
> WWE Shits on TNA When it comes to talent and match Quality.


yup. los matadores vs. rybaxel was an absolute classic


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Callisto said:


> The Shield are faces now?
> 
> 
> Lordy. I can't with this company.


The crowd's cheering for them, heel or face. What's wrong with them as faces?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Let's not make this a TNA vs WWE thread.
Don't argue between the runs and constipation.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Out of everyone who could be in a tag title match at Wrestlemania, RYBAXEL? Have they ever even won a match!? They should be in the Andre the Giant Battle Royal, coming out right before 3MB. Jesus.


I honestly can't remember them ever winning a match as a team.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Sandow: charismatic, quick wit, in fact good mike skill, believes in his gimmick, entertaining when invested in, can garner heat when needed, has a gimmick allowing pretty universal chemistry which is really important in a segment driven product like wwe, isn't the most technical yet performs the basics well and within character, has a low impact moveset. Sure Sandow doesn't look like a million bucks (wouldn't necessarily say he has a bad look however), but he has some striking positives in relation to WWE's product and unless he said something very stupid outside the ring that I am aware of, I don't see why WWE won't boook Sandow least in the mix for relevancy if not the second tier. Guy has talent especially for the E's styling. One of few cases that perplexes me.




The cream will always rise to the top


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Who in the hell is Joe Mangoleno!?


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

perro said:


> Hahahaha No.. no its not.
> 
> WWE Shits on TNA When it comes to talent and match Quality.


Maybe, if your talking about NXT...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What happened to Tensai and that other fatty dinosaur dancing fucker?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lesnar should be doing what the Shield just did at least 3 times a week


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*



SVETV988_fan said:


> this guy that supported Bryan since ROH, and will suddenly stop supporting him because he uses the scooby doo costume as a trojan horse to get to hhh. :lol


im sorry i just wouldnt be able to take him seriously anymore.

it would be like steve austin coming out dressed as spongebob. but atleast stone cold has a bad ass factor to him.

the current daniel bryan character is lacking bad ass tendacies to it. 

that is why i feel the way I feel If that's were to take place tonight ofc. we could be just jumping the gun


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

If they have a Bryan surprise planned, that can earn quite a pop!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Eternity* said:


> Damn. If your goal was to depress me, then you accomplished that.......I miss my childhood.
> 
> Dexter Laboratory, KND, Courage and Yu Yu Hakusho was my shit.
> 
> CELEBRITY DEATHMATCH..:lmao


No mention of Batman, Spiderman, X-Men, Conan the Adventurer, etc?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Not even a blip on the radar compared to rolling out Scooby Doo and all the other shit this era has produced. And those jokes didn't stop great storylines and a much better utilization of the roster than today.


Yes Cause Having Scooby come out for a 5 minute match is fucking up the WWEs Current story lines right.

And Sorry but Shit Like Beaver Cleavage, Kattie Vick, and Mae young's Every thing Are Legendary that will stand the test of time when people talk stupid wrestling shit.

Shit like this will be forgotten by next month


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

StaindFlame said:


> NO, thought there would be WRESTLING fans, not company fanboys.


WWE fans are sheep, no point in trying to discuss TNA or any other wrestling company with them


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry, Lita and Trish have no business being in the HOF right now.
Once Elizabeth and Luna get their due, then we'll talk.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:hunter


----------



## HBK for ever (Oct 21, 2013)

Who is joe mangello?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Hunter!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Let's not make this a TNA vs WWE thread.
> Don't argue between the runs and constipation.


amen. We don't need it. If you're a true wrestling fan, you support the organization no matter who it is. It could be Iowa cornfield wrestling, support it by watching it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Let's not make this a TNA vs WWE thread.
> Don't argue between the runs and constipation.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

StaindFlame said:


> NO, thought there would be WRESTLING fans, not company fanboys.


Have you been in the thread when everyone killed whatever was on? WWE does stupid shit, TNA does stupid shit. Bringing one up in the other's thread is just going to get that noticed.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Not even a blip on the radar compared to rolling out Scooby Doo and all the other shit this era has produced. And those jokes didn't stop great storylines and a much better utilization of the roster than today.


I'll take Scooby Doo any day of the week then see Mae Young give birth to a hand. There's a reason why that shit is talked about to this day, meanwhile Scooby will be forgotten by the time Mania is over.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: DA GOAT!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

On your knees!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

KING OF KINGS :mark:


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Crowd no longer hot /o\


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Triple H about to take an hour to get to the fricking point as always


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That fucking woman screaming ffs


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Uerfer said:


> Scooby is alright. 90s era was one of a kind...


I marked out but then cried at this picture.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

perro said:


> Yes Cause Having Scooby come out for a 5 minute match is fucking up the WWEs Current story lines right.
> 
> And Sorry but Shit Like Beaver Cleavage, Kattie Vick, and Mae young's Every thing Are Legendary that will stand the test of time when people talk stupid wrestling shit.
> 
> Shit like this will be forgotten by next month


Yes, because the things you listed really ruined the storylines from that era :lol

I could list shit from this era but I'd be here all week. Literally.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

it's BURYing Time :HHH2


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

One day Vince McMahon is going to realize the unlimited amount of sweet milk and honey in Curtis Axel. I have a dream, that one day, we'll be seeing him get his rightful push to the top of the wrestling stratosphere. I have a dream, that one day that Axel will no longer be likened to be Martin Jennetty 2.0 of the company, rather, he'll be revered as the second coming of greatness, the second coming of legendary ringcraft, and the second coming of PERFECTION.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*



cokecan567 said:


> If this happens I am done supporting Daniel Bryan period and gonna say fuck him.
> 
> And this is coming from a long time Daniel Bryan fan since his ROH days.
> 
> ...


how very hipster of you..........


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Come on guys, it's not necessary to make this TNA vs WWE. Both companies have bad and good things, lets enjoy the good and make funny jokes about the bad.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Bow down bitches the king of kings is here!!!!!!!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

The Shield have been perfectly booked since day 1... HHH has his fingers all of over them and hence why they'll all successful


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*KING OF KINGS, MOTHERFUCKERS :mark: :mark:*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The King of Kings theme has really grown on me!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*



cokecan567 said:


> im sorry i just wouldnt be able to take him seriously anymore.
> 
> it would be like steve austin coming out dressed as spongebob. but atleast stone cold has a bad ass factor to him.
> 
> ...



well, this did happen.


----------



## HBK for ever (Oct 21, 2013)

Cole face lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SP103 said:


> What happened to Tensai and that other fatty dinosaur dancing fucker?


Tensai is now Jason Albert and is doing commentary on NXT, Brodus might be having a feud down there soon.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

StaindFlame said:


> Maybe, if your talking about NXT...


No. 

Open your eyes ,and look at how many great matches the Company has been putting on consistently.

Daniel Bryan coming out every week stealing the show, Cena putting on Main event level matches with Rollins, Cesaro, sandow and others, on free TV.

The WWE is as always making TNA there bitch.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Ahh, that would explain the 2 pointless short matches.

20 minute Triple H promo. 

yay.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KakeRock said:


> Who in the hell is Joe Mangoleno!?


Mr. and Mrs. Mangeleno's son Idk.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Where are all the cole miners?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm surprised triple h hasn't switched to his "I have a match at wrestlemania now so I will now wear jeans and my t shirt" attire as he has the past few years


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

A lot of crowd muting going on


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Anyone else hear that girl just screaming over and over for no reason


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

HHH's entrance is like the same length as the last two matches.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> That fucking woman screaming ffs


:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Poe7 said:


> Crowd no longer hot /o\


Considering how hot they were for the opening segment (for the most part) and the #1 contender match, of course they're a bit tired. Plus, why would they be hot for Michael fucking Cole introducing HHH?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How amazing is it that everyone is shit scared of HHH again


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

There's only one man who can save the WWE. And it's THE MOST ELECTRIFYING MAN IN ALLLLLLL OF ENTERTAINMENT!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought they originally said Triple H told Cole he wasn't doing any more interviews till after WrestleMania

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol dat Passion of Bryan though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The hell is this, Triple H's one man show "My Shovel and Me"?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> I'll take Scooby Doo any day of the week then see Mae Young give birth to a hand. There's a reason why that shit is talked about to this day, meanwhile Scooby will be forgotten by the time Mania is over.


and I will damned sure take Arnold Schwarzenegger over corpse fucking.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hoping for a pedigree on Cole! :trips2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can we have a friggin Jericho appearance?


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

perro said:


> No.
> 
> Open your eyes ,and look at how many great matches the Company has been putting on consistently.
> 
> ...



:lmao:lmao I think this post speaks for itself, I'm finished now


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

I want to see a beatdown of Cole, akin to what Austin did in 2001.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

I just cant get over how hard HHH's dick must get whenever the employees of the company he will eventually run, refer to him as the greatest ever. Over Rock/Austin/Hogan/everyone else that is for fucks sake a lot better than HHH ever was, this man is the GOAT. It shocks me that he doesnt tip over on his way to the ring with that massive hard on


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

perro said:


> No.
> 
> Open your eyes ,and look at how many great matches the Company has been putting on consistently.
> 
> ...


*Their

*And stop continuing with the TNA talk.*
This goes for everyone.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What this show really needs is a sit down and chat session? Is this WWE, or Regis and Kelly?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Vince to come out and fire Triple H.

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

StaindFlame said:


> :lmao:lmao I think this post speaks for itself, I'm finished now


Don't even bother, dude. Today's WWE is DA BEST. What an amazing product!


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Can we have a friggin Jericho appearance?


Would love.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

King of Kings > The Game.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Michael Cole is getting flashbacks of Heidenreich as Triple H talks about submitting to somebody's will.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Time for Hunter to ramble on for half hour before getting to the point


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Sorry, Lita and Trish have no business being in the HOF right now.
> Once Elizabeth and Luna get their due, then we'll talk.



Elizabeth was to fragile to be mentioned in the same sentence as Lita and Trish


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> Considering how hot they were for the opening segment (for the most part) and the #1 contender match, of course they're a bit tired. Plus, why would they be hot for Michael fucking Cole introducing HHH?


Fair point, although the boo's for Triple H a few weeks ago were deafening.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HBK for ever said:


> Cole face lol.


:lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, HHH. Micheal Cole was raped by Heidenreich.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, Cole did have that feeling when he met Heidenreich.


----------



## Teach (Aug 15, 2012)

STFU with the what chants.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> Time for Hunter to ramble on for half hour before getting to the point


Said pretty much the same thing


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

StaindFlame said:


> NO, thought there would be WRESTLING fans, not company fanboys.


True WRESTLING fans don't really watch Raw on a weekly basis like that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Cole knows all about what that is like, Just ask.. that one guy whose name slips my mind who bent him into the door.



Prayer Police said:


> Yes, HHH. Micheal Cole was raped by Heidenreich.


Yeah that guy!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

That shovel they had on Smackdown a month ago would be nice to have in the background on this interview.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti Trips going in on Cole, like always


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

perro said:


> They still had there Fair share actually.
> 
> 
> Still Edgy shit for the Sake of Edgey dose not mean Quality.





perro said:


> No.
> 
> Open your eyes ,and look at how many great matches the Company has been putting on consistently.
> 
> ...


Good God, sort out your capital letters and grammar. Your posts are a pain to read.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

What did I miss in the first 60 minutes everybody?


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

HHH has the crowd captivated. They can barely keep a chant going.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Michael Cole is getting flashbacks of Heidenreich as Triple H talks about submitting to somebody's will.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This is kinda bleh.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I knew Kane's promo on Smackdown would be better than HHH's.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> *And stop continuing with the TNA talk.*
> This goes for everyone.


*SHUT UP, Y'ALL!*


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*



gothicthug1999 said:


> how very hipster of you..........


hipster?!?!?! fuck outta here. Fuck those skinny jean emo wearing mother fuckers. Too many of them in society today and not enough gangsters





SVETV988_fan said:


> well, this did happen.


had a feeling someone would post this.
and right after that took place steve austin gave middle fingers to mcmahon and drank beer later that night
look back at the stone cold character. it was the most baddass character in wrestling. A guy like DB'S current gimmick that has no bad ass tendacies to it can't be doing corny shit like dressing up like scooby doo especially when hes gonna be main eventing mania 30. it just screams this shit is for fuckin kids


anyways I am not hating on DB. I am a DB fan. It's just I don't want to see him do anymore corny shit is all.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Now your gonna' cry about it huh? :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Preach hunter


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

kennedy=god said:


> What did I miss in the first 60 minutes everybody?


Randy corpsing, Batista splitting his jeans and the Shield fucking shit up.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Michael Cole is getting flashbacks of Heidenreich as Triple H talks about submitting to somebody's will.


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hollywood Rock's theme needs to hit and he needs to bury THE KING OF KINGS.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Hunter is preaching real life shit with that social commentary.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Why you screaming Hunter, you got a mic.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh HHH, you are the system now.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

kennedy=god said:


> What did I miss in the first 60 minutes everybody?


Below average promo from Randy/Batista - superb fatal 4 way which means Christian is now fighting Big E for the title tomorrow, shocking segment with Scooby Doo and Shield beating up Ryback like the old days.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao HHH burying the fans


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cole's disgust face is great.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah HHH that is why you mute the crowd and why you take away their signs.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

You are the system.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Asshole chants?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Bad For Business said:


> Randy corpsing, Batista splitting his jeans and the Shield fucking shit up.


Lol, sounds good.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cole's face looks like it was stung by a bunch of bumblebees, then someone rubbed their taint on his chin. Can't tell if he's still trying to rock that poor excuse for a soul patch or not.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

HHH is awesome on the mic.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Loving this HHH promo.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Kinda marking out for Trips right now


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Tweet Me :HHH2


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

This is so fucking gold.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:hhh2 Burying the crowd


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol hhh is so great.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SAWFT!!!

:lel DA GOD :buried the "universe"


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol he reads our tweets


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H is the GOAT heel not joking


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

HHH going ham right now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Trips burying the crowd right now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Why don't you send me a tweet and explain your displeasure!"

Problem, Dixie? :trips2


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Soft,pathetic little people, "Yesmovement" hahahaha


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Reality Era? That is so 2011 dude.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

HHH is a fantastic heel.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

:lmao HHH is a cunt


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Testify!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*New Era, y'all!*


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Reality Era :mark: ?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Tyrant HHH


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cole's aging faster than an open beer.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

kennedy=god said:


> What did I miss in the first 60 minutes everybody?


Opening segment with Steph/Orton/Batista (Steph slapped Batista, Batista speared Orton)
Fatal four-way match for #1 contender for IC title (on Main Event tomorrow), Christian won.
Shitty Scooby Doo cameo, Sin Cara beat Sandow in a squash match.
Los Matadores beat Rybaxel in an even shorter match, Shield beat them up after that.

edit: oh yea another Wyatt promo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Triple H having a McGillicutty moment


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Reality Era: 10 more years of Cena!!


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Randy corpsing, Batista splitting his jeans and the Shield fucking shit up.


And Bray Wyatt!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

StaindFlame said:


> :lmao:lmao I think this post speaks for itself, I'm finished now


Yes it dose.

Your a Blind fan boy who cant back up any thing you fucking say.

Not surprising.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Stad said:


> :lmao HHH burying the fans


:lol


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

lol Reality Era

HHH's ego is outta control

sigh

Vince  I'mma miss you when you're dead


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ugho, The Reality era has finally been coined, and now Cole's gonna die :lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Triple H has had enough of the IWC always talking shit lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HHH GOAT HEEL :mark:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Reality Era drop


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

He is right though. People nowadays have this entitled instead of qualified attitude.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Burying the reality era. We've been in the reality era for 3 years now HHH.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah, fuck you too HHH.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Great promo!


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

No cm punk chants?


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

awesome promo by hhh


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Triple H is going to lecture somebody about living off past glories? lolz.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Triple H is so good as a heel.

Reality era > PG era.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

HHH is putting on a clinic


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Ugho, The Reality era has finally been coined, and now Cole's gonna die :lol


Reality Era! 3/24/14

We were there!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

just destroy cole already and let us be happy


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WE GAWT US A RAGIN' TOUCAN, MYGULL. :jbl


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

cmccredden said:


> Reality Era: 10 more years of Cena!!


BEST FOR BUSINESS! :trips2 :vince2


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The Shovel Era


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

:trips is looking old


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Good segment.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

BOSS PROMO


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I take back what I said. HHH GOAT heel.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Redwood said:


> He is right though. People nowadays have this entitled instead of qualified attitude.


That's a bunch of whiny bullshit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I love how Trips really is using real life hatred of fan hatred online :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"The term pg era is so... Passé. So let me welcome you to the reality era! Still pg, but reality!"


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Vince McMahon was smart to get the WWE Network going 

WWE needs some form of income once Vince is dead

HHH/Steps is gonna bankrupt the company otherwise

from Billionaire to god-help-us-all RIP Vince


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TRIPS DA GOD preaching that TRUTH. 

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So, no D-Bry in this show? Why?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It would be the biggest ego trip in wrestling history if Triple H were to win the title at WM30


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Honestly though, great promo by Triple H. He can really play a despicable heel brilliantly for sure!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Poe7 said:


> Triple H is so good as a heel.
> 
> Reality era > PG era.


It's still PG.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

I really wish HHH and Punk got along irl.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

It might just be new era from this moment on honestly.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall

:trips :trips2 :trips3

:hhh2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Seriously, is Bryan not there? I guess they wanted him to get some rest before 'Mania.

*2,900TH POST!!!!!!*


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

The Reality Era - Because smarks aren't best for business


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Still doesn't top when HHH buried the entire roster with the walkout.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank fucking goodness we have total heel H.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

So does the Reality Era begin after WM ala WM14 with the Attitude Era or does it begin today since HHH gave a promo on it?


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> "The term pg era is so... Passé. So let me welcome you to the reality era! Still pg, but reality!"


:clap

Well written, friend!


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAnd with that promo, I kinda want Triple H to win the match with Bryan and most importanly the title!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They've killed the crowd and we're only an hour into the show.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is that Enimem? I can't spell his shitty name because I don't give a fuck about that turd.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The reality is HHH is hard for himself.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did they announce any new "HOF" nominees?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Dude, they really fix Wrestlemania in just two weeks. I'm so hype for the event now.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

No Bryan


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 23s

The moral is if you don't like how you're booked don't bitch about it online: just marry the boss's daughter & book it yourself. #RAWTonight
Expand

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 2m

The Reality Era: where @TripleH stops pretending that he can't just book himself at the top #RAWTonight
Expand 


In all seriousness though it was a good promo, kinda let down Cole didn't get a finger laid on him, would have sold it a lot better.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Reality Era begins tonight! Deal with it folks get out of your fantasy land of the yes movement.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That Eminem video package :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Seriously, is Bryan not there? I guess they wanted him to get some rest before 'Mania.
> 
> *2,900TH POST!!!!!!*


Remember all the times Austin "wasn't there"? Why would they keep Bryan off a show two weeks before mania?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

HHH better not win


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Poe7 said:


> Reality era > PG era.


A rose by any other name would still be PG.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Did they announce any new "HOF" nominees?


Not yet chico :mark:


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Triple H really is better than everyone on the roster on the mic.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HELL OF A PROMO. New Era begins night after WM.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 23s
> 
> The moral is if you don't like how you're booked don't bitch about it online: just marry the boss's daughter & book it yourself. #RAWTonight
> Expand
> ...


GOLDEN...LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> The Reality Era begins tonight! Deal with it folks get out of your fantasy land of the yes movement.


Until about two weeks from now when Bryan beats HHH.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> No Bryan


Cry me a river.:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Odafin Tutuola said:


> :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall
> 
> :trips :trips2 :trips3
> 
> :hhh2












you know it, brother. We just saw some GOAT work in that segment


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why does WM30 not have a theme song? 26, 27, 28, and 29 did...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's official! It's the Reality Era!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Vignette about Wyatt + Legacy by Eminem = :durant3 :favre :lenny


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

KuroNeko said:


> No Bryan


They have been running him into the ground-give him a week off.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

JoMoxRKO said:


> HELL OF A PROMO. New Era begins night after WM.


We can only hope. I dont care who or what. I just want something different.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

When Triple H was talking about blood lust, and he wondered why nobody had it anymore. The last person that got "violent" like Triple H did last week got fired to put advertisers at ease; And that person was Daniel Bryan.


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

Hunter. GOAT promo. Again.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Why does WM30 not have a theme song? 26, 27, 28, and 29 did...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's called Let's Celebrate by Kid Cock.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ABrown said:


> :ti Trips going in on Cole, like always


:trips2


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Punk leaving really put HHH all in his feelings lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Summer and Goldust lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Terminator GR said:


> We can only hope. I dont care who or what. I just want something different.


If by different, you mean 10 more years of Cena and HHH burying talent, then yes, change is coming.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Did they announce any new "HOF" nominees?


They did but not on Raw.
If you want to know before hand PM i will tell you who


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

They love to show us Fandango botching. First was the Raw Recap on Smackdown and now this.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

What the fuck is up with all these short matches?

Jeez.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 23s
> 
> The moral is if you don't like how you're booked don't bitch about it online: just marry the boss's daughter & book it yourself. #RAWTonight
> Expand


WOW, the old married the boss's daughter humour, how original! :side:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti they made sure they left out that Fandango botch


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Cry me a river.:lmao


Outrageous
Im going to tweet HHH!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH enjoyed every second of that segment. Legit new Era? Hmm..


Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

fandanGOAT


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wonder if Goldust will go in the huff again?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Good promo by triple H. Also goldust and cody are funny xD dope guys


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Still not feeling this Goldust/Cody theme song.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

How is summer rae so ugly? it feels that she should be hawter


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why on Earth would they want to remind us of that awful match from last week?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BallinGid said:


> Punk leaving really put HHH all in his feelings lmao


:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI CODY :mark: :cody3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cody to stiff Fandumbo tonight as retaliation for the Goldust debacle?


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Alright, that Goldust mask is awesome merchandise. How has that never been produced before?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

oh nevermind


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Summer looks hot.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

The new era has pretty much started already, they're just making it official now.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Deebow said:


> When Triple H was talking about blood lust, and he wondered why nobody had it anymore. The last person that got "violent" like Triple H did last week got fired to put advertisers at ease; And that person was Daniel Bryan.




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Diezffects said:


> WOW, the old married the boss's daughter humour, how original! :side:


Doesn't mean it's not true. Just because I say you could show a drive-in movie on Summer's forehead every week doesn't mean you can't.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

that triple h promo :StephenA

he contradicted himself so much in that promo


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Goldust and Summer Rae :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Still not feeling this Goldust/Cody theme song.


Yeah, its a weird mix for sure.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

its sad how terrible the wwe is nowadays

tuned into raw tonight and scooby doo is at ringside?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

King being a creep like usual


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Why does WM30 not have a theme song? 26, 27, 28, and 29 did...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


that kid rock song you been hearing during the "mania is X days away" video

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Fandango about to lose to Cody now. Oh well, at least he gets to fuck Summer on a routine basis to help ease the pain of his near-irrelevancy.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

When Triple H was talking about apathy, I kept thinking, Cena caused it


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Funny how they cut the brothers dancing till the end of the segment there.

So after all that went down They are going to make them all work together again huh? Well I guess it might be best to keep them practicing.
Looking decent so far, we know Fandango is going to lose, lets just hope the match ends a little more gracefully this time.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

All the marks here acting like theres gonna be any changes :lmao

Punk Talked about new Eras and shit too how did that work out :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The commentary has gone to a weird place.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

squeelbitch said:


> that triple h promo :StephenA
> 
> he contradicted himself so much in that promo


The promo was basically Triple H blowing himself.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

mistermatt891 said:


> its sad how terrible the wwe is nowadays
> 
> tuned into raw tonight and scooby doo is at ringside?


Gotta keep those kiddies happy


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cody vs Fandango, CAN YOU FEEL THAT ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA IS IN THE AIR? :vince5


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

#realityera trending worldwide. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Devil and God said:


> Goldust and Summer Rae :mark:


#RealityEra :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Fandango goes from beating a legend CLEAN at Mania to this. 

:dino


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Zzzzz....


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Classic goldust


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Goldie needs to kidnap rae


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Goldust got the moves. Wouldn't be surprised if Summer Rae got wet.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

The fuck is up with these short ass matches?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Goldust on the dust again


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Rhodes' character would infinitely be more dimensional if he just twerked a bit.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Summer Rae botch?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> It would be the biggest ego trip in wrestling history if Triple H were to win the title at WM30


Yeah. But that's "Reality". Good guys don't need to win.

Evidently, the WWE may be entering the "Reality Era", but they forgot that "Reality Sucks".


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Goldust dancing, admit it you're all entertained I know I am


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Loved that interaction between Summer and Goldust!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer Rae vs. Goldust in a dance contest where the loser gets a golden shower.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"That was awful actually" 

It is as if Vince knows what we're going to say. Of course I say Vince because we know Vince feeds Cole all his lines.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Advertising a Rated R movie during a PG show.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't tell me they are thinking are thinking of a Cody and Summer angle :wade


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well a big step up from last time, everyone walked out ok!


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Michael Cole is the last person who should be telling someone something they said was awful.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> The promo was basically Triple H blowing himself.


yep, I really loved the old stars coming back part, LOLOLOL.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WWE mid-card is a mess


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Arnie - GOAT action hero


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

perro said:


> All the marks here acting like theres gonna be any changes :lmao
> 
> Punk Talked about new Eras and shit too how did that work out :lmao


*CM Punk:*











*Triple H:*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

For the first time EEEEEEEEEver


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

God knows how they're going to fill another hour and 45 minutes. This is already dragging. "I'll be back" later.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a sudden urge to watch Commando.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Arnold time! :mark:


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Rated R for Retarded.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, this segment will be an absolute disaster.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Arnold!! This segment will either be hilariously bad or reasonably mediocre.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Summer Rae reaction?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I should just go play infamous


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Summer Rae is so much sexier than AJ and I love me some AJ.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Advertising a Rated R movie during a PG show.


:jericho2 Reality Era! :HHH2


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

If WWE is aimed towards kids and rated PG.....why are they promoting a Rated R movie?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Goldust lmao. 

As for this Reality Era. smh. My Reality era when it comes to the WWE is Vince or Shane coming back. They need to be involve in the story. I haven't seen Vince since heck. Man it been awhile.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So is this Arnold movie a sequel to collateral damage? Or just a rehash of the same story?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Callisto said:


> Rhodes' character would infinitely be more dimensional if he just twerked a bit.


:heyman5


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Summer Rae reaction?


:lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WatchDogs better not be shit. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> I have a sudden urge to watch Commando.


You're not alone! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JhnCna619 said:


> If WWE is aimed towards kids and rated PG.....why are they promoting a Rated R movie?


Didnt you hear, its no longer the PG era, its the reality era.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Summer Rae vs. Goldust in a dance contest where the loser gets a golden shower.


Fuck it, I'd watch.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

cole lawler and JBL are fucking awful


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *CM Punk:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder who is who is more happy.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I remember a time when the WWE didn't rely on all this pop culture fodder, "guest hosts" and cartoons to sell their product. They made their OWN culture. Now they look high and low for stuff to plug into the product to make it "hip." Too bad.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> I have a sudden urge to watch Commando.


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Didnt you hear, its no longer the PG era, its the reality era.


Valid point.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Summer Rae reaction?


:lmao What show is this?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am legitimately AMPED for Arnold's appearance! :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hulkster :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Time for some shilling! 

HERE COMES HULK HOGAN!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Remember when i promised to kill you last?



I lied.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

World's Best said:


> I remember a time when the WWE didn't rely on all this pop culture fodder, "guest hosts" and cartoons to sell their product. They made their OWN culture. Now they look high and low for stuff to plug into the product to make it "hip." Too bad.


Umm what have you been watching?

Look at the booking for WM1 for fucks sake


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes Hogan


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Brother :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dont break a hip Hogan


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

GOAT.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

What, the cast of sabotage and hulk hogan together for the first time ever?! Why have the cast of a brand new movie never been with Hulk before now?! Crazy!


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hogan still getting pops.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hogan!


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hogan on my TV. Time to go to the bathroom.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Umm what have you been watching?
> 
> Look at the booking for WM1 for fucks sake



Look at the AE. Biggest industry boom and everyone wanted a piece of it. Not the other way around.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

There's the man :hogan2 :mark:


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *CM Punk:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More like Punk being retired, going to sporting events and vacations...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOO!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ten bucks says Hogan plugs the Network.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Please don't just plug the Network Hogan....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So how long will hogan stroke his own ego before introducing Arnold?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

THAT THEME IS SO GODLY! And I'm not even from the United States. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

HulkaMania BROTHERS!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *CM Punk:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because i'm sure that's exactly what Punk is doing fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How long before Hogan botches this promo?

How many sentences? over / under is 4


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Smarks popping for Hogan. Pleasantly surprised. This man deserves standing ovations everywhere he goes.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

ready for some strapation dudes?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem' Hogan chants


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Hogan with DAT POP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

You just can't dislike Hulk Hogan, the character


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Crowd showing the legend some deserved respect! :clap


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't think the WWE even realizes WM30 is two weeks away!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I love how Hogan promotes the wwe in public but never promoted TNA in public.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

GOAT Theme. Screw being badass. Screw having glass shatter, cars crash or bells tolls. That shit is just inspiring even as an Irishman. :')
Watching him come out and kick ass back in the day was soooooo amazing.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

I hate this version of Hogan.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

WELL LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING BROTHER :hogan2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I tsg teamed up?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You made heestry?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Crowd's hot for Hogan. They know a legend when they see one.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Me, me, me, me, me.

Oh, here's Arnold and some guy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hul Kogan, Ahnold and Flash Thompson = A trifecta of overwhelming levels of manliness. MY BODY IS READY.



DashingRKO said:


> Don't tell me they are thinking are thinking of a Cody and Summer angle :wade


Their children would be drop dead gorgeous, so I'd be OK with it.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> You just can't dislike Hulk Hogan, the character


Agreed completely. Just so tough and righteous yet goofy and zany!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> The promo was basically Triple H blowing himself.


how does a promo work when u taunt people about fans tweeting him complaints but during every segment and every match it's hashtag this and hashtag that


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> So how long will hogan stroke his own ego before introducing Arnold?


Not long, lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Inb4 the boo about the movie


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

So Hogan is just the company Hype man now....... Smh


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Hogans getting more comfortable each week.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

JhnCna619 said:


> Hogan on my TV. Time to go to the bathroom.


Says a John Cena fan? Ok then........Cena - Same old shit piss break king.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes the Terminator!


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Arnie \o/


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

lol....Schwarz-ni**er...................thats what he said......i am in tears now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they going to show any footage of the last time Arnold was on WWE programming?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Arnold with that jobber theme


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rybacks new theme song here


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"MA-MeorAriel". Jesus christ. English. ENGLISH! fuck.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Arnold is short


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Yep. Out of here. Raw is officially a joke now...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

There's the man! Arnold Schwarzenegger!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Man Arnold looks small


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did someone say body builder


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

damn, how tall is this mangina guy? He's dwarfing AHNOLD


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

An R rated action movie and a G rated animated movie for kids both being promoted on a PG rated show? This company...


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

That ring on Arnold!


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

dat accent

he's tiny as fuck though


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Arnold with them mic skills :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy shit Hall was right

Arnold is tiny compared to Hogan


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Even with the TNA mess, It is just right thing to see Hogan in the WWE ring doing a promo. I just can't lie.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Got their own theme song and titantron. I think we got ourselves a new tag team.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Big E has a Rival on the Mic


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Bet HHH is raging he couldn't get Manganiello into the WWE development program :L


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Since when did Hogan become such a fucking Shill?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem' Arnold chants!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"Get to da choppa" sign :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Arnold looks really small, it's incredible. Love him and all his movies anyway.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IT IS NOT A TUMOR!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

VRsick said:


>


Let off some steam, Bennett


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Terminator looks old...

But it is fucking Arnold!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He didn't bring Mildred the Maid.
No fucks to give.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy shit look at Arnold's forehead :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow those two make Arnold look short...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Arnold about to blow Hogan live on Raw.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Schwarzenegger looks tiny between these two though!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Arnold: Still a better mic worker than Batista.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ITS LIKE CUMMING IN YOUR KITCHEN.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey. Arnold. Go punch HHH.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stad said:


> Holy shit look at Arnold's forehead :lmao


Summer Rae is like "Damn, take care of that."


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

this is turning out to be a really shitty raw


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lel DAMN. AHNOLD needs a new hairstyle. That forehead is BUMPIN


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

No one gives a fuck about Joe.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Commentators are Dying :lel


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao That schmuck got booed.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

qHAAHAAHAHAHAHAAHA WTF IS HAPPENING?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Why boo this man?

Cheap Foley-like pop


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol at Arnold praising Hogan's muscles.



Stone Hot said:


> Arnold is short


He's shrunk. It's also possible they lied about his height.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Arnold is more over than the entire roster


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Come on, plug my movie, i'm here, do it, do it now.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Why the boos :lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Saba-dage?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Arnold's forehead looking like Summer Rae's :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Obese Turtle said:


> Says a John Cena fan? Ok then........Cena - Same old shit piss break king.


2006 called it wants its lame ass complaint back


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Arnold is better at the mic than 90% of the actual roster. :lmao


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Arnie to enter the battle royal.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Stad said:


> Holy shit look at Arnold's forehead :lmao


I heard Malaysia flight 370 tried an emergency landing there..


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is a pretty big wank fest


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Nothing like sucking each other's dicks and putting each other over. :lol


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Your first ever Monday Night Raw? Guarantee it will be your last Joe Whatever.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Manganiello would be a great superstar.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> Arnold: Still a better mic worker than Batista.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

What is this an ass licking competition?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I know you battle royal.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did someone say body builder


That gif cracks me up every time lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb growing a beard and a third testicle due to the sheer level of testosterone in this segment


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

"PUT DAT COOKIEH DOWN! NOW!"


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Arnold needs the bandana more than Hogan does.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hogan still getting put over


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Arnold in the Rumble :mark:


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Conan The Destroyer? Hmm...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Arnold would eat everybody alive in that battle royale.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TURBO MAN YYAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

terminator 1 and 2 will remain some of my all time favorite movies, arnolds done some awesome work. and some not so awesome things but thats how it goes


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The fucking Miz. :ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The jokes about Arnold's forehead ITT :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

AWESOMEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I think Arnold would go over half of the jobbers at this point


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Miz is still on the roster?.....


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Yep. Out of here. Raw is officially a joke now...


"You will be missed." 
-Said no one ever.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HEEL MIZ :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL so the Miz is a heel now?!?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Miz heel turn?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Let Arnold in the Battle Royal! Fuck it! :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Heel turn in coming


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

This fucker.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another typical Raw from this era.

fpalm


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Shame Joe got booed.

lol, they're just jerking each other off. I bet they could go for an entire hour praising one another.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

REALLY?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

who's this guy? lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Miz coming down, this could prove somewhat interesting.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Stad said:


> Arnold's forehead looking like Summer Rae's :lmao


:lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

_Conan the Destroyer_, a sequel we all want to forget.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

It's the Miz! For some reason.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck, here comes a walking sack of shit and estrogen to ruin this great moment in manliness.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Actually no Miz, I didn't watch them...at all.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Woah!!! The Miz is still alive???


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aww I wanted to see Schwarzenegger in the battle royale :lmao


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Miz is awesome!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, Arnie is very jealous of Miz' success


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

wait wasn't he a babyface the other day?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Arnold, what is best in life?

To enter the Andre the memorial match, crush my enemies and hear the lamentation of the IWC. 


:hhh2


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

the hell is this?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What the hell is this? Oh god Miz is here as well now, that's all we needed.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Miz is still on the roster?.....


So is JTG, I will just toss that out there


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The Miz bringing up his shitty movie resume. I can't even...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Miz exposing wrestling even further


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

So the miz is randomly a heel again?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

MIZ With mic time!:cheer


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Good promo by Miz


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao The Miz name-dropping his Marine movie! :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Miz claiming he's a tough guy. Motherfucker would get rolled up in Beverly Hills by some girl scouts.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

My life would be complete if Miz got triple powerbombed by these three.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Miz...you started out in the Real World bro


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

SP103 said:


> I heard Malaysia flight 370 tried an emergency landing there..


Too soon bro :jordan5


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

This is act too, Miz.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Just stop with the arselicking and go bum eachother or something. This shit is awkward as hell


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Nobody saw the Marine 3 and Christmas Bounty, Miz.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm a tough guy...who wears hot pink sox.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Fuck it, I hope Miz wins the Battle Royal. Poor guy was main eventing WRESTLEMANIA alongside Cena and the Rock a few years back, now he's not even sure if he's a heel or face anymore.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Miz a heel or face? 

I'm confused.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

This should so be Sandow's spot.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

At least heel Miz is tolerable. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

unDASHING said:


>


LMAO! Nice.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

He better smack the hell out of Miz like he did Hunter all those years ago.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

"I am a tough guy." -Miz

:lmao, I'm fucking dead.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Ugh, don't remind us of that Debacle Miz.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"People are still talking about me main eventing Wrestlemania 27" 

Actually no Miz, no we're not.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Manganiello looks way more like a wrestler than Miz :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah Miz talking about how bad it was you Main Evented WM.

that isnt a good thing


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

"You know you all watched it" 

Really?...Really?

Also yes they are talking about you main eventing WM but not in a good way lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Random Miz heel turn. Why?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam Miz is so small lol


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Miz is pretty good on the mic lol


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Miz looks 5'9"


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

ahnold looks to be 5'9.....


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

What a waste to have the Miz here.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

That Andy samburg looking mother fucker should wreck miz


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Miz bout' to get PUnk'd out!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Miz and Hogan going to discuss who's movies sucked more.lol.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"You want us to leave? Go ahead and try"...? :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao That botched punch by Arnold though!! I need that gif!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

How the fuck Did Miz get Maryse?!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Miz exposing wrestling even further


:lol


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Smallest kid in the ring.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well here would be a good chance for that Ryder, Miz, and Ziggs Stable if there ever was going to be one.
Never Mind.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bah gawd Hogan nearly broke his own back!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HAHAHAAHAHAHA


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Miz: Still a better jobber than Batista.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

A most Miz-erable segment.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

This is the man who walked out of WM 27 as WWE Champion......


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Arnold's backhand of doom.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miz clearly doesn't know that Flash Thompson eats pencil-neck, ******-ass geeks like him for breakfast. Team Manliness prevails! :mark:


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

JBL: There goes the Real World.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

#whereiscesaro


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Point...was there any?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

welcome to the reality era hahaha.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I really hope they're not in the Battle Royal.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> :lmao That botched punch by Arnold though!!


it was back hand slap the same thing he did to Triple H like 15 years ago


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I'll say it before someone on here says it........MIZ BURIAL OMGZZZZ FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL at miz trying to be intimidating


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Good god what a bizarre segment


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> "You want us to leave? Go ahead and try"...? :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Miz survive a punch of AHRNALD!


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Is Miz a face or a heel? Seems to switch more than the Big Show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hogan to pull an Iron Sheik (WMX7) and win the Battle Royal at WM, simply because he can't be thrown over the top


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

not happy with them feeding Miz to those 3. Ridic.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, that was an awesome fucking segment. Even the Miz did his this.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> "You want us to leave? Go ahead and try"...? :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Surprisingly that turned out to be a good segment.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This entire segment was a gigantic "Fuck you, Asshole" to the IWC


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Point...was there any?


Of course not.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

We need more of that Miz. None of that baby face crap.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Hogan segments are getting more and more awkwards.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

Shit promo.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

That segment was flat and pretty boring. Made even less interested in seeing the movie or the miz.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Joe :lmao

Arnold pulling the vintage backhand :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Please tell me the RA are on here..


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

ARN

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Genuinely one of the most bizarre segments I've seen on RAW.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

The segment had no point, but I kinda enjoyed it .. !


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Is Total Divas even reality anymore, or just an extended segment? lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Brandough said:


> I'll say it before someone on here says it........MIZ BURIAL OMGZZZZ FUCK THIS COMPANY


I doubt anyone here cares if Miz is buried or not.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

If I had a nickel for every time the Miz got buried by a celebrity...


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Need Lesnar and Taker to save the show.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Miz claiming to be a 'real' tough guy!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> This entire segment was a gigantic "Fuck you, Asshole" to the IWC


...I don't think anyone is going to lose sleep over this. It's just the Miz.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

The Miz got owned by a stripper, The Terminator & Mr. Nanny.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

ABrown said:


> not happy with them feeding Miz to those 3. Ridic.


Should of swapped Sandow and Mizs roles tonight


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE sometimes needs an ALT-CONTROL-DELETE function to end all the misery. 

That segment being worthy of it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Point...was there any?


well now you have two movie stars in the battle royal


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Need more AJ Lee getting her tits out, imo.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Lol 2 miz having to wait so long for that hit from arnold


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Poe7 said:


> Is Miz a face or a heel? Seems to switch more than the Big Show.


he's a "nobody knows or cares". He could come to the ring in a black suit, top hat while twirling his handlebar moustache while holding the mortgage on friggin' Donnybrook Farm and nobody would care.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Point...was there any?


To promote Arnold's next huge money maker Sabotage, which by the way comes out this Friday, March 28th.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TheGMofGods said:


> ...I don't think anyone is going to lose sleep over this. It's just the Miz.


Unlike the posters that were life flighted to an emergency room after Sandow lost tonight.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

lol The scooby doo and that segment really were as bad as i expected them to be. Just stop doing it please.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

That wasn't nearly as bad as the segment where Miz was "given" the Figure 4 from Ric Flair.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow its only 9:30


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I bet miz wins that pointless battle royal


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The Rock :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*That CM Punk pic was based on the Waffle House joke that Kevin Nash said about him, not what he's doing NOW. 

Someone made that pic 3 years ago.

To comment on the what I originally quoted when I posted the pics, I'd take Triple H's word for their being a new era in WWE, over CM Punk wanting "change" and nothing happening.

Even if nothing changes, I'm way more excited for what's going on now with all 4 guys in the main event at WrestleMania, compared to "Summer of Punk" & the majority of Punk's career.*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WE GOT OURSELVES THE GREATEST HERCULES OF ALL TIME, MYGULL! :jbl


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Fuck, Big Show, ugh


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why did they break up The Primetime Players again? Can anybody give me a good reason for that move?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Titus o jobber


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well we know how this one's going to go.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So... Arnold and the other guy enter to the battle royal or not?


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

So much for that Titus push. 

:berried by the Big Slow


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

:titus

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Time for Big Show to kick out of another finisher.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Big Show to put over dat talent. Right? 


Right?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

A wild big show appeared. Big Show uses hypnosis, it's super effective


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Titus v. Big Show......Hmmm I wonder the outcome. :lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Big Show: Still more cheers than Batista (I think I'm just going to do this for the entire time. Lets see what I can come up with).


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Rock looks pretty awesome with long hair. That's gonna be a good flick.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

All faces just have the generic 'Superstar 1' entrance these days


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

The point of turning titus heel was?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The Rock's Hercules movie comes out one week before Batista's Guardians of the Galaxy movie. Anybody else find that weird?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE is really lacking some star power.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

I see it's the promo show tonight, where is the wrestling...


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

This match is going to be dreadful.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Expect this match to end in 25 seconds.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like WWE and the rock are still on good terms. Or this is just a makeup for triple H's comment last week.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Big Show's always _finds his smile_ around this time of year


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

Daniel Bryan is Shaggy...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Titus O'Neil.

From being in a promising and entertaining tag team to... jobbing to Big Show.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, can't believe its only 9:30. I have to say, I'm sure they have Bryan surprising us to end the show. What else will they do besides the Taker/Lesnar thing?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Why did they break up The Primetime Players again? Can anybody give me a good reason for that move?


To utilize Darren Young coming out of the closet. They just wanted the first shot publicity of it to die down-then use it as a storyline as some sort..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well Titus about to get Big Showed, so much for that solo push.
:titus



Midnight Rocker said:


> Man, can't believe its only 9:30. I have to say, I'm sure they have Bryan surprising us to end the show. What else will they do besides the Taker/Lesnar thing?


Don't forget we will have Cena Vs. Wyatt Stooge A twice in a weeksspan coming up.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Titus is going over, right?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Big Show should definitely win this.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Unlike the posters that were life flighted to an emergency room after Sandow lost tonight.


I've already forgotten he lost. Who beat him again?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I actually like the battle royal thing. Keep all the schmucks nobody gives a shit about all in the same place and get them out of the way early. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Now Titus' gonna job. Poor Titus lost three times at a house show over the weekend.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This piece of shit match.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

CM Punk.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> The Rock's Hercules movie comes out one week before Batista's Guardians of the Galaxy movie. Anybody else find that weird?


Would hardly call it "batistas movie". Its a movie that he happens to be in, no one gives 2 shits about him being in it.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE trying to put me to sleep here. Hopefully one of these 2 just squashes the other, must be a decade now since i last had any interest in the Big Show.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PUNK CHANTS :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

StaindFlame said:


> I see it's the promo show tonight, where is the wrestling...


Seems like this show is just about promoting shit, movies/dvds, with random midcard matches in between, seriously feels like this has been going on for hours, oh here's CM Punk chants as a stand in boring chant


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is pitiful.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

More Punk chants. Because why not? It's not like they're getting old or anything...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lelPunkChants


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CM Punk chants just don't last :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AND THE DAMN CM PUNK CHANTS ARE GETTING OLD!*


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So, the match between Titus and Young was for the "honor" of being buried and the loser just get lost in the void with JTG?


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Show really deserves that million a year

The fans love him


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

wow loud cm punk chants


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> I've already forgotten he lost. Who beat him again?


Scooby


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Gawd dayum this RAW has been so BORING.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

@DaveBautista: Thank God I wore my good underwear tonight! They weren't even my tight jeans!! Shades of the Deacon... #RAW

:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

What's the point of putting on matches no one wants to see?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

xdryza said:


> Big Show to put over dat talent. Right?
> 
> 
> Right?


Lol. Sure, buddy. Titus would be a great one for him to, though.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That surprise winner!!!!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

MOTN incoming


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that was dogshit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Omg why is show dropping his straps???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Don't take your ring gear off, Big Show


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Why is a trophy being valued more than the US/IC titles. I don't get it


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

CM Punk chants are the crowds way of saying "we're bored"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Great. I turn on the tv to see a fucking Big Show match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WE GOT OURSELVES AN ANGERED GIANT HERE, MYGULL! :jbl


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

borin


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol, Titus just runs towards his fist head first.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

jack swagger, cm punk, daniel bryan, and titus o'neil.

just a list of up-and-coming heels who have been fed to the big show.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

"There's not a lot of determination to that chant!" :jbl


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

These Punk chants are stupid. Punk left on his own accord. WWE would love to have him back.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KuroNeko said:


> What's the point of putting on matches no one wants to see?


3 hours.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Aficionado said:


> Titus is going over, right?


NO, his the heel without local jobbers the heel must loss on tv


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wonder if Titus will still be getting his push after Mania.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

He beat Titus in 2 hits.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Keep putting over them young talents you big useless turd


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice to see Titus get a push lol. I see him ending up in Sandow territory.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Get the fat show out of the ring and off tv as soon as possible.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm rather shocked this RAW is flooded with Taco Bell Breakfast commercials.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> A wild big show appeared. Big Show uses hypnosis, it's super effective



That's great lol. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shield/Authority segment! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Real Americans vs. Shield!! Incoming match of the night!! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You want revenge on Kane? Have a match against Swagger and Cesaro, that should settle it!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Omg that heat!


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Cena booed.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol roman reigns promo skills are lacking.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

That boop for cena.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

RA VS SHIELD FUCK YES :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wyatt to appear in the mirror ala Warrior?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena pressing the skinny button?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Shield vs Real Americans, should be on paper a good match. 


Now John-boy can go blow himself.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Didn't they do this mirror thing ten years ago with kane?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Undertaker Mind Games


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

That goat mask is creepy as fuck!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh no. A Warrior/Hogan moment just happened :lmao
Jesus :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Fuckin' Cena.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

LOL CENA U DIIPSHIT


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

John Cena on the next...GHOST HUNTERS!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Cena!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking lolz...wow really? Cena is so unintentionally hilarious, he's almost entertaining in a way.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Copying the Orton Undertaker segment.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I bet Nikki and Cena were fucking there just so Nikki can look at herself in the mirror.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol :lol


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

SPOOOOOO-KY.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Rowan creepin on Cena :lmao


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

wow i guess Bryan is not going to be on the show...Cena segment Shield v RA match and Taker/Lesnar segment


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

They will!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Did they just pull that Warrior/Hogan nonsense


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger's gonna job on his birthday? Damn, WWE that's cold blooded.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Cena with every smart crowd - booooooo

Cena with every casual fan - :cheer


Says it all.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cena just beat Harper on SD, why's he so serious and worried tonight?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Now I see why Cena hasn't left for Hollywood left


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How's that singles run working for ya, Titus? :jay2

And I'm loving how they're foreshadowing that Rusev is gonna win the Battle Royal.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rise Above Cocaine. :cena


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

BOO THIS MAN!


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Ahh, the old Hogan/Warrior mirror gimmick. Still stupid.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*homosexuality reference*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Oscirus said:


> Now I see why Cena hasn't left for Hollywood left


lol :clap


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

so much for those skinny jeans :lol my bad if this was posted already.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Midnight Rocker said:


> WE GOT OURSELVES AN ANGERED GIANT HERE, MYGULL! :jbl


I wanna rip you for your gimmick posts, but I laugh at every fucking one of em! Nice job, buddy


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus fuck Cena has ANOTHER new shirt?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that godaddy commercial is vince's dream.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Didn't they do this mirror thing ten years ago with kane?


Also, the Cena vs. scary guy thing. Two years ago. With Kane.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I bet Nikki and Cena were fucking there just so Nikki can look at herself in the mirror.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Fucking lolz...wow really? Cena is so unintentionally hilarious, he's almost entertaining in a way.


almost scott steineresque.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Cesaro in the same ring as The Shield?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena shrooming.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Has Daniel Bryan make an appearance yet?


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Someone needs to edit that go daddy commercial with vince's face photshopped over that ladys face.

Make the sign say WWE Spray tans.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What the hell was that with Cena :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Girst Undertaker and Orton did the bathroom scene, then Ryder and Kane, then Cena and the goat mask.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

Reminiscent of Orton and Taker 2005 segment, lol.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

They don't even try with Cena's t-shirts anymore. :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Please let the boy scout lose this one. It'd be nice to give the Wyatts some momentum over him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait, they are building up this Raw main event and Cena has already defeated Harper on Smackdown? The fuck?!?!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes Ceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeena!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I fucking love how Cena is selling the Wyatts.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Jesus fuck Cena has ANOTHER new shirt?


Fuck this product.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Buy that new shirt kids!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

I hope this is a good match...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jmacz said:


> Someone needs to edit that go daddy commercial with vince's face photshopped over that ladys face.
> 
> Make the sign say WWE Spray tans.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol How many shirts.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao How many shirts does this MoFo have???


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cena is the definition of cringeworthy


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That shirt, Bray Wyatt should fear it


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thats like the 8th Shirt this year :cena3


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, nice T-shirt. 

Not.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

THE LEAST TALENTED 'WRESTLER' ON THE ROSTER IS HERE!


boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Your time has been for the past 10 years you fuckwit.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

When was the last time cena maint evented?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn Cena would be such a good heel ffs


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Cena was directly starting into the IWC's soul when he looked into that camera just then


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What a stupid fucking shirt.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 Golden Boy already with a new shirt


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Aficionado said:


> Cesaro in the same ring as The Shield?


:lmao That Kramer. And Cesaro and the Shield, I got dem feels. :mark:


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

oh look, another new shirt! and people wonder why he is no.1 in merch....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> They don't even try with Cena's t-shirts anymore. :lmao


They morph to match the last Major sports winning team. Right now it's Seahawks Green, previously it was Red Sox red, Miami Heat White.. pander to the crowd kids..


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Are my eyes deceiving me? Is a that a good Cena shirt? Good lord, its an actually wearable Cena shirt


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

SHUT UP MYGULL! :jbl


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

SHUT UP MYGULL :jbl


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WE'RE HERE :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

New shirt for Cena :lol


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

"SHUT UP, MIGULL!"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, the Wyatts are babyfaces tonight for this crowd? Ha


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeebus, another rematch from last week. WWE and their rematch fetish. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BK! Dem' Wyatts are here!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Gotta love the claps. lol


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

"Easy guys, you sound like an old married couple", first time King made me giggle on commentary in a LONG TIME.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> What a stupid fucking shirt.



there will easily be 10 more of those stupid shirts out by years end


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena destroyed a 8 man unit in the Nexus but he's afraid of 3 hillbillys? 

I like how they're not showing the crowd clapping!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That bass for the Wyatts theme though. Still gives me goosebumps!!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

New shirt= going over at mania


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The crowd clapping along with the Family's theme. :mark:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

I'll still mark out.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> so much for those skinny jeans :lol my bad if this was posted already.


Holy shit i thought they were kidding when i read it in here


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice new shirt with cena, also interesting bathroom segment lol xD


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Clapping to Wyatt's theme :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

SP103 said:


> They morph to match the last Major sports winning team. Right now it's Seahawks Green, previously it was Red Sox red, Miami Heat White.. pander to the crowd kids..


Genuinely didn't know that. Interesting, so WWE really has no shame?


You learn something new every day.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Wyatt Family!! :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

man those mobile phone lights make bray's entrance way better.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Cenas new tron is an epileptic seizure waiting to happen.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What a nasty looking shirt


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Gotta love the claps. lol


I clap right along with them lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Theme always cuts off at the best bit


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Prepare your CENAWINSLOL comments, guys!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I love that vest Harper wears.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

checkcola said:


> So, the Wyatts are babyfaces tonight for this crowd? Ha


:lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nikki Bella backstage right now touching herself imagining her biting Cena's ass with a missing tooth.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Wrestlemania 40

:cena4 VS rton2

Once In A Lifetime!*


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I am really looking forward to this WM30 match, the promos have been good to build it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

checkcola said:


> So, the Wyatts are babyfaces tonight for this crowd? Ha


Only John Cena can make Brooklyn love a dirty southern ******* cult.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> New shirt= going over at mania


nope. He had a new shirt at 27 & 28 and didnt go over. Doesnt mean anything


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat face


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Luke harper should get the win tonight


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Why does Taker always close out Raw when he is on? 

I feel like they should be closing the show with the title storyline building towards Mania.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SVETV988_fan said:


> so much for those skinny jeans :lol my bad if this was posted already.


:lmao Holy shit when this happen?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I anticipate a great live performance of that theme at Mania.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Going to be awesome when Bray goes over Cena at Mania.Follow the Buzzards.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

CENA Sucks chants. Not even a lets go Cena rebuttal :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Nikki Bella backstage right now touching herself imagining her biting Cena's ass with a missing tooth.


:side: :


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Vyer said:


> I hope this is a good match...


No need to hope since Harper is in there.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Oops, forgot to post:

THEY'RE HERE! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"This should be a great match. Mygull!"

:jbl


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There's no tension in this match because Cena's already beaten him...


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

lol straight cena sucks chants <3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Piped in Lets go Cena chants. Brooklyn annihilating Cena :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SHUT UP MIGGLE!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Nikki Bella backstage right now touching herself imagining her biting Cena's ass with a missing tooth.


:ti That missing tooth fetish


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Let's Go Harper chant!! :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LET'S GO HARPER!! :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

LETS GO HARPER!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Lets go Harper chants :mark:


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> Luke harper should get the win tonight


Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah! 

Let's Go Harper!


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

"Let's go Harper!"

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

They're Here!

Wyatts are awesome!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Harper Chants Yeah Yeah Yeah


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Lol at the Harper chants. Brooklyn fucking hate cena.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> CENA Sucks chants. Not even a lets go Cena rebuttal :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Now, a 'Lets go Harper' chant!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

NY and dem' Harper chants


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"Do you hear those lets go Cena chants!"


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LETS GO HARPER CHANT. :homer :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LET'S GO HARPER chants.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Let's Go Harper ... announcers ignore


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Let's go Harper chants!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Xapury said:


> When was the last time cena maint evented?


A PPV? I believe he main evented the Elimination Chamber. Before that the Rumble.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Love how people always call Cena chants 'piped in' but every single other chant is fine


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh no. A Warrior/Hogan moment just happened :lmao
> Jesus :lmao


*I missed it! *


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CENA HATE. SO 2006.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

lets go Harper.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Lets go Harper chants :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Harper with the biggest pop of the night. :wyatt


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

PalladiumL said:


> "Let's go Harper!"
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao




And people think cena's over?

:lmao x infinity

he's NEVER been over and will NEVER be over


LET'S GO HARPER!!


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

Pumphandle Tazplex


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Harper is talented as fuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Listen to the fans chanting "lets go Cena!"

:lawler


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Harper's sweaty, stained wifebeater would outsell that ugly ass Cena shirt lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What happened to that knee injury Cena suffered at the hands of the Wyatts a few weeks ago? 

Did the writers just forget about that because Cena looks pretty good on that leg.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"Fruity Pebbles" chants now!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fruity Pebbles. The Rock's gift to the WWE.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeez, Cena getting killed by the crowd


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

After a beat-down like that last week? Hell no.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Harper showing that uncanny technical side yet again with that modified pumphandle suplex. Fruity Pebbles chant. :tyson


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Get back to a let's go harper chant... can't say that doesn't make me smile!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Now, a 'Lets go Harper' chant!



:lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Cena: Still less boos as a face than Batista.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

"Let's go Harper"

Wow guys, people really wants some more Sheamus tonight. :lawler


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Harper could be bigger than Wyatt if he had the chance. I said it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TripleG said:


> What happened to that knee injury Cena suffered at the hands of the Wyatts a few weeks ago?
> 
> Did the writers just forget about that because Cena looks pretty good on that leg.


What happened to John Cena's dad? What happened to Big Show's house? :


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

And to Cena:

*FUCK YO' NEW SHIRT!*


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

God Bless you Brooklyn!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, Harper is great to watch!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Never has a face of the company been so unpopular with real fans.

Brooklyn, here's to ya.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

would be shocked if Bryan doesn't show up.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

If you think this crowd is awesome, wait for ER 2014 in NJ


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The WWE Universe is going crazy for Sheamus!

:lawler


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it just me or is Cena's shirts getting lamer and lamer?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Harper's persona reminds me of the "Purple Haze", one of Kevin Sullivan's disciples in Florida Championship Wrestling in the 80's


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> And people think cena's over?
> 
> :lmao x infinity
> 
> ...


Learn what over means. Sweet fucking jesus.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

we all know who is going to win


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> "Let's go Harper"
> 
> Wow guys, people really wants some more Sheamus tonight. :lawler


 :selfie :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

theswayzetrain said:


> we all know who is going to win


Yes, you can just tell by who has the advantage right now. :vince


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> And people think cena's over?
> 
> :lmao x infinity
> 
> ...


fpalm He's the biggest draw in the business.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Harper really is a modern day Bruiser Brody.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> And people think cena's over?
> 
> :lmao x infinity
> 
> ...


Oh Look at 12 year old trying to fit in and using a word he doesn't know what it means


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Learn what over means. Sweet fucking jesus.



I know what a virgin is. And I'm speaking to him.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

High five Cena with his boot!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

More lets go Harper chants, guarantee WWE will try and mute them out.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Crowd: Let's Go Harper!!
Kids: Harper Sucks!!

:lmao I can't deal with this crowd, man.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Was that a Let's go Harper/Harper sucks chant duel?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SWEET CHIN MUSIC :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This crowd man.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> And people think cena's over?
> 
> :lmao x infinity
> 
> ...


:bosh3

You know what being over means, right?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

did cena just pull a german? or did he just think 'I'll grab him here and throw him there'


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Harper cheered over Cena. Way to go John you fuck


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

perro said:


> Oh Look at 12 year old trying to fit in and using a word he doesn't know what it means



LOL you cena fans are hilarious. 

He gets booed by ever smart fanbase. 

You have your spots in the grand scheme of things. 

We all need punching bags like cena fans.

:clap :clap :clap

Thank you for serving your purposes well.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Loser can't wear jean anymore!?


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> fpalm He's the biggest draw in the business.


Exactly. It's just the "cool" thing to boo Cena now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena the typical heel he is trolling the crowd with that smug look


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

jesus this kick


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Harper has a nice moveset


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Dat pop for Harper.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck you and your five moves! 

Kill him Harper!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cena is overcoming Harper's punishment! :vince2


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena could get run over by a train and still kick out at 2.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

For once I think there's actually a meaning behind Cena smiling


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

How many people in the WWE do the fucking super kick on a daily basis? Really takes away from HBK's Sweet Chin Music.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena with a German!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Its just SOOO refreshing that cena is not in a headlining match at WM this year. Reality Era = awesomeness


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Was that a Let's go Harper/Harper sucks chant duel?


I'll take it as a crowd learning to ignore... the guy who isn't Harper.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dunno what surprised me more: John Boy using a German suplex or Wyatt's shirt looking like mural in Frank Lopez's special room in Scarface.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Is it just me or is Cena's shirts getting lamer and lamer?



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

SHADES OF JUAN CENA


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

onlytoview said:


> :bosh3
> 
> You know what being over means, right?



Very much so.

In fact, I learned what it meant before you were born more than likely.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Failacurrana by :cena3


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Harper has one hell of a moveset for his size!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

the face he made


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Harper, you magnificent bastard. :moyes1


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Harpers a fucking beast


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Love harpers look,you can almost smell the dirt :lmao :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn Harper is weird looking!


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> I know what a virgin is. And I'm speaking to him.


What age are you :L He's right you do need to learn what over means.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Pronk25 said:


> Exactly. It's just the "cool" thing to boo Cena now.


Oh my god shut the fuck up.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Who are the people who think Harper is terrible again?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Calm down Michael Cole its a padded barricade.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Fuck you and your five moves!
> 
> Kill him Harper!


He has more than five moves.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck, that hurricanrana was horrible.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Was that a Let's go Harper/Harper sucks chant duel?


Only the kids are chanting Harper sucks. :lol Hilarious.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Harper......oh man :lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Harper is the best WWE big man since Taker.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Harper has a bright future, man oh man


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, Harper's good.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Harper carrying Cena...


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

It really annoys the hell out of me when Cole says "Cena might be out cold here" shut the hell up, Cole.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Harper/Cesaro. WrestleMania 35.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cena and Harper with two really nice matches now. Bray will need to make a good effort to surpass this.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Harper is fucking great for a big guy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He almost killed him.

fpalm


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Its just SOOO refreshing that cena is not in a headlining match at WM this year. Reality Era = awesomeness




Agreed, I have np with him in the midcard. Just not shoved down our throats. 

+1

Always nice to converse with smart fans and not cena bots like the ones I'm pretty much owning.

Again, he gets booed in every arena by smart fans.

I have the right side behind me.

They do not.

Simple as that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Who are the people who think Harper is terrible again?


He deserves better than being a goon


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Harper's little mannerisms and expressions are so on-point!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Harper is fucking amazing.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> I know what a virgin is. And I'm speaking to him.


Lol, what is this 2004? People still use virgin jokes?

Thanks for giving me a reason to think less of you.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Harper is putting on one hell of a match here


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Ive been called out My idiocy, Time to buckle down and result to insults


Holy shit this forum has gone down hill fpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Harper's actually not terrible. I thought he was just some 3rd string asshat they signed with the "look" to complete this Fuck Dynasty trio. I was wrong.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

Just tuned in. Have i missed anything serious?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm dying for a Harper/Cesaro match! :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Fuck, that hurricanrana was horrible.


Still the best one he's ever done.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> I clap right along with them lol


Repped :lol


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Harper is a fucking machine... Every time I see him wrestle, he impresses me all the more.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Remember when Sandow was getting praise against Cena?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena throws some of the worst punches i've ever seen


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Lets go Harper/Harper sucks chants...Luke Harper is the next John Cena ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> fpalm He's the biggest draw in the business.


Cena doesn't draw worth a jack squat. He doesn't bring in huge ratings. He doesn't bring in big buyrates. People always point to his merch being #1, yet he is the only guy that the WWE gives Sweatbands and Baseball Hats too, and gets a new shirt every 6 weeks. The only people who buy his stuff are parents buying shirts for their kids 11 years old and younger.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WHAT A LEG DROP BY CENA, MYGULL! :jbl


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

checkcola said:


> He deserves better than being a goon


Well he does most of the long matches since Bray is usually in squashes so he's the workhorse if not the star.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Cena and Harper with two really nice matches now. Bray will need to make a good effort to surpass this.


The match on SmackDown was okay.

This one is better because they have more time. The SD! match started like 8-5 minutes before SmackDown was going to end, so they had 'gots time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> How many people in the WWE do the fucking super kick on a daily basis? Really takes away from HBK's Sweet Chin Music.


Fucked up.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

perro said:


> Holy shit this forum has gone down hill fpalm




LOl oh come on I didn't even say that.

LOL you're funny though. 

You're like... The Miz on here.

Hell your avatar even looks like him.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I never understood why Cena does that top rope leg drop, it looks so odd especially for someone his size


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Superhippy said:


> Cena doesn't draw worth a jack squat. He doesn't bring in huge ratings. He doesn't bring in big buyrates. People always point to his merch being #1, yet he is the only guy that the WWE gives Sweatbands and Baseball Hats too, and gets a new shirt every 6 weeks. The only people who buy his stuff are parents buying shirts for their kids 11 years old and younger.


fpalm


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

They can't be dumb enough to have Harper lose twice right?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Harper has an impressive move set


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

TheGMofGods said:


> How many people in the WWE do the fucking super kick on a daily basis? Really takes away from HBK's Sweet Chin Music.


It´s the same with the DDT, Jake The Snake did it and it was his finisher. Nowadays everybody does it, it´s just a move like so many others


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Harper impressed me, truly.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Luke Harper will have at minimum, Bodyguard Diesel like success.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, Harper sure is creepy!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Cena throws some of the worst punches i've ever seen


Worse than the fake Razor Ramon :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LARIATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

What is the name of that move?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm digging Harper.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

That move from Harper was awesome :mark:


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Love how much JBL marks for clotheslines


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WAAAAAAAAH


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG. i've never seen Cena so determined.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I see the WWE has pulled the good old magic mirror gimmick out of it's arse again...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

WAAAAH


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bradshaw just busted a nut at Cena's lariat. :lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

LMFAO


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Crazy shit


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

EPIC.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Time to unleash Harper. He and Roman Reigns should form a tag team and wreck havoc.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> LOl oh come on I didn't even say that.
> 
> LOL you're funny though.
> 
> ...


Holy shit you cant posibly be that stupid :fpalm


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

EPIC!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holyshit :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yup, Cena's winning at Mania


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You Been Sheep'd Son :cena3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## OctHar90 (Jan 7, 2014)

Lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

OMG :lmao :lmao :lmao :mark.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

THIS IS AWESOME!!! :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so the ref just bounced? :ti he scared of the dark


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cena looks better with that mask on


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Someone add a Brazzers logo.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Love how JBL goes nuts every time he sees a good clothesline.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

THIS AWESOME CHANT :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy that's not a spot any male wants to be in. Tied up with a goat mask on with a ******* hillbilly behind you laughing.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

This is Awesome! Chants. Love it!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, that was fucking cool.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Holy fuck that is creepy and awesome, Jesus tapdancing Christ I can't handle it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

animus said:


> Harper is a fucking machine... Every time I see him wrestle, he impresses me all the more.


i agree.

i really want to see a Harper vs Rollins feud.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

:lmao

literally rolling on the floor laughing as we speak


BRILLIANT!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This is awesome chants. :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OH MAN! Shit got real!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes take it Cena.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

'This is awesome' for the Wyatts.

Crowd knows what's up.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

That was some scary shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Crowd just hate-crimed Cena.

:lmao

Way to go, Brooklyn!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Brooklyn no sells the angle completely. Lol. That was awesome though.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

That was absolutely beautiful


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

after that you can tell cena is winning at mania 30 now


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Very good match. Didn't expect Harper to be so solid


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I have the strange feeling that little picture is going to end up on the forum somewhere about 1000 times.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Jesus that was creepy


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This is truly awesome!


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

This is pure sex. 

Anything to put the doughboy Cena in his place.

Get that virgin off the tv and raise the TALENT!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy shit that was eerie


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So, uh, what was the finish? Who won?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*



Get-The-E-Out said:


> would be shocked if Bryan doesn't show up.


Bryan isn't showing up. It's part of their storylines now that in their mind keeping Bryan off the air helps him get and stay over. 

Except that if he was getting his revenge, he would be making a ton of new fans and becoming an even bigger star.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

THAT was awe inspiring....


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Love how JBL goes nuts every time he sees a good clothesline.


He should know...


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

ok who ever thought of that needs a promotion


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Boy that's not a spot any male wants to be in. Tied up with a goat mask on with a ******* hillbilly behind you laughing.


lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah, non PG era Bray Wyatt probably enters Cena at the end of that segment.

How many times have the crowd chanted This is awesome for the Wyatt Family though?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Shit, they're gonna lynch Cena.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Next they take him back to the deliverance raping grounds


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nikki has had Cena in that position before with the mask and everything.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Tiago said:


> It´s the same with the DDT, Jake The Snake did it and it was his finisher. Nowadays everybody does it, it´s just a move like so many others


and let's not forget, the super kick was Gentleman Chris Adams finisher YEARS before HBK did it.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Harper's actually not terrible. I thought he was just some 3rd string asshat they signed with the "look" to complete this Fuck Dynasty trio. I was wrong.


Top 5 in the company, and has been for a while.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Why in God's name is Tobit missing the :favre-fest for Harper? D:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Luke Harper is so mark worthy.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Everytime Bray does something cool it doesn't mean Cena is winning at Mania for fuck sake


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince: GO TO BREAK DAMNIT!!! I CANT HEAR THESE FUCKING PEOPLE HEARING THIS IS AWESOME FUCKING BULLSHIT!! FUCK EVERYONE!! FUCK YOU!!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

criipsii said:


> ok who ever thought of that needs a promotion


.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

perro said:


> Holy shit you cant posibly be that stupid :fpalm



Again, every smart fan has my opinion. I pretty much have destroyed you and ever hater I have ever had on this site.

Keep living in your fantasy land Miz.


YOU'RE AS AWESOME AS THE MIIIIIIZZZZZZ



:cheer
:cheer
:cheer
:cheer
:cheer
:cheer

Here, I know you need your pom poms.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Love how JBL goes nuts every time he sees a good clothesline.


:jbl :lmao


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Well, the match was better than their Smackdown one.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

FUCK! My stream crash at the end. What happens after the clothesline?


----------



## OctHar90 (Jan 7, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Boy that's not a spot any male wants to be in. Tied up with a goat mask on with a ******* hillbilly behind you laughing.


:lmao


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*



cokecan567 said:


> im sorry *i just wouldnt be able to take him seriously anymore.*
> 
> it would be like steve austin coming out dressed as spongebob. but atleast stone cold has a bad ass factor to him.
> 
> ...


And that's the problem with wrestling fans today. They take fake fighting way too seriously.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena will get the upper hand next week and will put Bray over!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, they were fast as fuck setting that up.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

EPIC RAW moment


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Everytime Bray does something cool it doesn't mean Cena is winning at Mania for fuck sake


Naive much? Cena getting a beatdown 2 weeks before mania, and you DON'T think Cena's going over?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"What a GOD DAMN CLOTHESLINE THAT WAS, MYGULL!"

:jbl


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm sticking with a Bray Wyatt win. He should be viewed as unstoppable for another year.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That image of Cena in the mask was epic!


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

That's it, The Wyatts are now my 2nd favorite behind D Bry and Ziggler. 

Bray and Luke are amazing. They literally do everything so well.

So refreshing.


Unf, we all know cena's winning at WM. But let's enjoy this whilst we can people.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

I think they're doing this on purpose. Diminishing John Cena's momentum so we think he's going to win, but Wyatt picks up the unpredictable victory at Mania. I can see it coming!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Why haven't Rowan/Harper got near the tag straps again? Genius booking.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Brees \o/


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

How beautiful would it be if Bray Wyatt was the one to somehow cause Cena to snap and heel turn. 

It would cement Bray's evil manipulation and FINALLY freshen up Cena's character.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

a Scrappy disguise would be more accurate and fitting


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Uh, how was that "awesome"?


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Cena is really gonna win at mania, ugh........f this.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*



ecabney said:


> And that's the problem with wrestling fans today. They take fake fighting way too seriously.


Guarantee I been watching before you were even a seed.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Naive much? Cena getting a beatdown 2 weeks before mania, and you DON'T think Cena's going over?



The only thing it sets up is that Cena comes out on top on RAW next week


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

the lights coming back on and cena's jean shorts being around his ankles <3


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Thats the advantage of having characters like the Wyatt Family, you can do cool shit like what we just saw. Cena wearing the lamb mask is a great visual to use for future promos to hype up their match. Great stuff.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> FUCK! My stream crash at the end. What happens after the clothesline?




The screen went black and when it came back, they had Cena tied up on the ropes and had the goat mask on him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Who in their right mind is going to send their kids to spend time with Charlie Sheen? :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sooooo I guess there won't be a follow-up segment regarding masked Cena?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Damn, they were fast as fuck setting that up.


Yeah, thats for sure!


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Shadowcran said:


> and let's not forget, the super kick was Gentleman Chris Adams finisher YEARS before HBK did it.


Yes,you are absolutely correct!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Christian vs. Ziggler for the IC Title at Mania would make me ejacu.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Marv95 said:


> Uh, how was that "awesome"?


are you really that slow???


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Again, every smart fan has my opinion. I pretty much have destroyed you and ever hater I have ever had on this site.


Destroyed how? Saying "durr i'm Right, People Agree with me, your stupid" is not destroying me. Your now "owning me" Al lit dose is show off how your a prepubescent Crotch stain whose come on here to spout some shit, and try and look cool. No one respects you, Your drowned out in a sea of Mongs playing out the same danm Gimmick.

Your a NXT Level Jobber, the likes of Curt Hawkins.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

when was the last time cena was in a ring and there were "this is awesome" chant?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

_squeal like a pig_


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

My God, The Wyatts are the best thing in the business.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Cole trying to be all somber. The crowed enjoyed it and they clearly covered up the chants in the replay.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Piss break time.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Sooooo I guess there won't be a follow-up segment regarding masked Cena?


I'm sure Cena will be pissed as shit on the go-home show.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Shit I thought it was the main event playa


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

weekly AJ jobbing incoming


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Naomi with that Eye Patch


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Naomi! kada:


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Is Naomi serious?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Ugh, ridiculous.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BIG BOOTY NAOMI :lenny


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

perro said:


> Destroyed how? Saying "durr i'm Right, People Agree with me, your stupid" is not destroying me. Your now "owning me" Al lit dose is show off how your a prepubescent Crotch stain whose come on here to spout some shit, and try and look cool. No one respects you, Your drowned out in a sea of Mongs playing out the same danm Gimmick.
> 
> Your a NXT Level Jobber, the likes of Curt Hawkins.




I love you. 

You and me should be tag team champions on this site.

Take the straps off the current champs. I think you can take Jimmy. I'll handle Jey.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Time to swap back to the NBA. We're only losing by 20 :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Harper is quickly becoming one of my favorite in-ring talents. Wow.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Here comes Skanklicious.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Just watch the replay. That was awesome! I repeat myself, they're doing a great job fixing Wrestlemania.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

NAOMI NEEDS TO POSE FOR PLAYBOY OR PULL A CHYNA OR SOMETHING IDC


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And we go from implied hillbilly rape to......divas. Sensible transition.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

AJ!! :mark:


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

BHfeva said:


> The bright side is, Sandow can't go any lower, he got beaten in a couple of minutes by Sin Cara with Scooby at ring side.




:vince5 - "Challenge accepted!"


*Next week on Raw*

"Can you believe it, Heath Slater has just taken out Damien Sandow!" :cole3


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

they cut the chants so fast, during commercials


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Divas match. Time for some epic crowd chants. :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So is Bray getting gay-spooky super powers now?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Aj :mark: :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

AJ about to Job again


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Dat ass!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I love that AJ wipes her feet before entering the ring. Last wrestler I saw doing that was Regal.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

AJ to job!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat rack on AJ, love
her!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Surprised AJ hasn't been buried yet for the boyf's self-exile from the company


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

A.J jobbing in her birthday.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Time for the Divas champion to do the job... again.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tamina gonna' kick someones head off!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Naomi & AJ sandwich ... yup. :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wrestling with one eye out of commission has to be rough, having impaired depth perception just has to make some of the spot harder to catch and work though.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

close up shot of Naomi and those CAKES :durant3


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

AJJobber


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ Lee's new shirt is creepy


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

How could anyone who has a triple digit IQ could think that Bray is getting over Cena at Wrestlemania?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Bad For Business said:


> Time to swap back to the NBA. We're only losing by 20 :mark:


Lakers or 76ers???


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Sigh..... once again Eva isn't allowed to showcase her wrestling talents.

Instead we get this..


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> LOl oh come on I didn't even say that.


That's basically what you're saying. Any other way you put it is irrelevant. 



Tiago said:


> It´s the same with the DDT, Jake The Snake did it and it was his finisher. Nowadays everybody does it, it´s just a move like so many others


Do NOT try to compare Jake Roberts with Shawn Michaels. Just...do not. I get what you're saying though.

Naomi: Still has bigger tits than Batista.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

That's right AJ. Heel it up!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder if they're ever going to give a reason for Naomis eyepatch just seems impractical to wear in a match.

Or did they give a reason for it?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

AJ's match hasn't even started - the CM Punk chants are on :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Time to swap back to the NBA. We're only losing by 20 :mark:


Sixers going for 30 straight losses :mark:. Only need two more to break the losing streak record


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Naomi ain't half bad


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm seriously thinking that they're going to make Naomi keep the patch even if she is healed already. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Give Naomi the mic!

Edit: ah, shit we get Vickie instead.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"I DON'T NEED THIS!!!" - AJ (as well as 99% of the general fanbase when it comes to divas matches)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


The GOAT


:lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

killacamt said:


> Lakers or 76ers???


Jazz.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

EXCUSE ME


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It was a Title Match? :ti


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Great shirt.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

A WILD VICKIE APPEARS


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Naomi really is shit. Dropkicks are awful and why does she go with one foot?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Dat ass jiggle :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

AJ's new t shirt reminds me of this:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

No heat for Vickie?!?!?!?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No Vickie...NO NO NO NO!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And here is our WM Divas match set up.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Vicky looks beautiful here.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

PalladiumL said:


> :lmao



Sad Cena. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Woo lawd, we got two pirates in the ring and I got plenty of wood for them to utilize.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

REALITY ERA. PROFANITY.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Vickie firing shots!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The Reality Era guyz.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well that wasn't PG


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Not PG Vickie


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

My virgin ears :'(


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Well guess the Diva's match will be the pre show match


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Didn't AJ and Tamina break up?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Guys Vickie said a bad word omg ATTITUDE ERAS BACK!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Callisto said:


> Sigh..... once again Eva isn't allowed to showcase her wrestling talents.
> 
> Instead we get this..


:lel @ no Eva. thank goodness

even bigger :lel @ that gif


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol 
Vickie just said bitch! 
Light Swearing on Raw!
Its WrestleMania season!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

whoops ignore this


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Wait, who was Vickie's boyfriend that A.J. stole?!???


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Bitch was used on television. :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Divas are such shit.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

BarneyArmy said:


>


"They been lyin' to you John; sometimes you gotta help push sheep through a fence".


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Brie Bella trying to look tough :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

nikki with that pop


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eva Marie is in a Mania match :ti
Jesus :ti


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

EVA MARIE FOR GOAT DIVA


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Natalya for the win!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

divas invitational :kobe9


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Wasn't Vicky fired?


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> That's basically what you're saying. Any other way you put it is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm just fucking with you, bro. I'll chill if you chill too.

Besides, don't want to ruin the awesomeness with petty bickering.

That isn't best for business.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

From Scooby-Doo to BITCH in under two hours.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Talk about stacking the deck...


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

And Tamina...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Diva's championship invitational? Keep that shit off the actual show like last year PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Even Rosa? Damn.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Botch fox


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Lots of fine ass up there!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

...and Santina Marella!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow wtf is this shit?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rosa Mendez :ti
In a Mania match :ti


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The GOAT Nikki getting a pop she deserves.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Oh snap that isn't PG

Aj actually in action at WM30, thank God. Oh sweet Jesus its the entire employed Divas roster against Aj lol


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

The entire Divas roster? Damn.

ALSO: LOL at all the divas getting weak pops except Eva Marie getting booed.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Rosa Is Alive!?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This match is bound to fucking suck. Yet Ziggler will be just sitting in the back all night. Stupid.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So it's pretty much the divas Survivor Series clusterfuck, only instead of teams, it's every woman for herself. 

God help us.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Her voice is fucking lifting.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

A wild Eva Mendes


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

pissbreak title announced. IF we know the time at WM we can all schedule our snacks and bathroom accordingly. Thanks WWe!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

double post in the wrong thread, my bad


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And the entire Divas Division got crammed into one title match? How is this match going to work exactly?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

EMMA NEXT DIVAS CHAMP :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Tamina will in the title at WM calling it now


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Everyone gets their chance....except Paige.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao This clusterfuck Divas match at Wrestlemania. I hope AJ gets her heavy duty shovel and buries all of them.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tamina bout' to get that gold


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

AJ to overcome dem odds :cena3


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Well that will be interesting I guess


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That cackle.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I like how Rosa put on gear for this lool


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh if only Vickies laugh was foreshadowing Kharma


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat laugh :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:favre the injurer shouldnt get a slot in the match


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rosa Mendez still works here? And loved Tamina's look there after that announcement :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Eva Marie :lenny


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Diva invitational lmao 

piss break made official


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

OMG STOP LAUGHING VICKIE AAHHHHHHH


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Vickie is such a disgusting and grotesque beast, I swear.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rosa Mendez getting her Mania moment! The laugh from Vickie will give me nightmares!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Tamina <3*


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Man Vickie is terrible


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lmfao the crowd didn't know who to root for...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

And they hit the fucking Total Divas theme, oh brother


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

If Lesnar-Taker don't close the show I expect a Daniel Bryan appearance.

So is this going to be a gauntlent match?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

That's not fair!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Dat laugh...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

no PAIGE


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol they couldn't pick one diva so they picked them all.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

Rosa Mendes gets hotter every time she is on my tv.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn, I'm looking forward to that divas' match.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Inb4 AJ retains the title setting up the Paige debut.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ is about to bring out the shovel like never before time for AJ to prove that she's the best in the world and bury the whole roster and reign supreme as the queen like how we all know she is.

Either that or she could lose it to Eva :


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I hope Shield/Real Americans gets a good amount of time.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat ass and gap on AJ


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

HiddenFlaw said:


> divas invitational :kobe9


No Way Out 2007 was the last time they did a "Diva Talent Invitational"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Eva Marie is going to be on the WrestleMania card, yet Tyson Kidd likely won't. :vince2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just... :lmao
Eva and Rosa in a Mania match.
The fact that Eva and Rosa have the same skill level yet Rosa has been in the WWE for 7 years :ti


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why are idiots like Eva and Rosa Mendes getting to wrestle at Wrestlemania?!

What a shambles.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The divas are going to get more time for their entrances than the actual match.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I dunno why I was expecting Vickie to name Paige at the end. Silly me.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Paul Heyman is the best.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Taker looks terrifying


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Taker still as menacing as ever. :mark:


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Hate to say it but a.js losing the title at wm. Hope Tamina gets her wrestlemania moment, but best odds are on Bellas or Naiomi.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hardest undertaker in years :mark:


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Undertaker sounds like a fool. Trying too hard with the voice.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

This is going to be the final Episode for Total Divas season 3, for fuck sake what a joke. Hey instead of putting in minimal effort into the Divas division lets just toss them all into one match and see what happens. I hope Aj retains even though I know she won't, no matter who holds the title they should at the very least put effort into the match where they lose it.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

SCOTT HALL!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Please put the WWE Diva's match at 8 PM NOLA time. Then I can watch GoT.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

No Paige, no care.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Amber B said:


> I just... :lmao
> Eva and Rosa in a Mania match.
> The fact that Eva and Rosa have the same skill level yet Rosa has been in the WWE for 7 years :ti


Shame isn't it?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> I dunno why I was expecting Vickie to name Paige at the end. Silly me.


Why do people want her to debut in a random as fuck match at WM that she clearly wouldn't win?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Next HOF inductee!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

richyque said:


> Dat ass and gap on AJ


:lenny


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Scott Hall HOF Induction.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Will it be Scott Hall?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Seems like they are just trying to get everyone on the while roster on the card somehow.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope Tommy Dreamer's next in the hall of fame.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Hey Yo*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I read no spoilers of the last inductee but I have a fair idea


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Dat pop for Rosa Mendes. :allen1


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Seems like they are just trying to get everyone on the while roster on the card somehow.


except Daniel Bryan apparently lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

HEY YO :mark:


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

We NEED to see a Taker/Wyatt feud.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

I expect she will loose so wwe can stick it to Punk by screwing AJ


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Taker is starting to sound like Christian Bale's Batman. And that's not a compliment


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Taker looks weird in the tank tops anymore. Wish he'd pull out that Ministry shit.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey yo, chico. The official announcement of the Hall of Fame induction of Razor Ramon is next.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why do people want her to debut in a random as fuck match at WM that she clearly wouldn't win?


if she was ever to debut, this would've been a good crowd to do it infront of.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Eva and Rosa having a Wrestlemania match. :lmao

Is Razor time! This year HoF (just like last year) is really first class (except for that Colon crap).


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Lesnar/Taker looks like some crazed meth dealing white supremacist prison brawl shit......

THIS IS GOING TO BE EPIC :lmao


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

SAY HELLO TO DA BAD GUY


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

AJ beats all the divas, Paige debuts the next night.

Seems legit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn I want some chicken now :yum:


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Kronic said:


> I expect she will loose so wwe can stick it to Punk by screwing AJ :Facepalm


Yea she's only losing and ending the longest Diva's title reign ever because of Punk. It doesn't have anything to do with the fact she's grown stale.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

TheGMofGods said:


> That's basically what you're saying. Any other way you put it is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasnt´t trying to my friend, just stated that the DDT was a finisher just liek SCM, and now it gets used by everybody


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Next inductee to be announced!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Tamina is THE diva ,im really hoping she's going to get decent title-reign


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

It was good to see Layla again wow!!!! :dance


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Taker looks weird in the tank tops anymore. Wish he'd pull out that Ministry shit.


I love taker but I wish he still had the long hair, just gives him more of a creepy look in my opinion. But he looks pretty badass now


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

checkcola said:


>


That was quick.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fissiks said:


> except Daniel Bryan apparently lol


:trips3
Huh?


----------



## Sentz12000 (Feb 28, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> AJ beats all the divas, Paige debuts the next night.
> 
> Seems legit.


That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They've been teasing Scott Hall for this, but I bet they'll swerve and it'll be:

MANTAUR!!! or

GOBBLEDY GOOKER!!! or 

OUTBACK JACK!!!


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

checkcola said:


>




:mark:


This needs to be a t-shirt.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aficionado said:


> Will it be Scott Hall?


:mark: :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

JEKingOfKings said:


> That was quick.


Those tumblr people are indeed fast.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SVETV988_fan said:


> if she was ever to debut, this would've been a good crowd to do it infront of.


So she might get cheered tonight, but then next week she may not even be on at all, at WM she loses and then she's just another roster member while they do a feud with the champ and AJ or something from Total Divas. It would be better for her if she debuts on the main roster when they want to build her up as something.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> The divas are going to get more time for their entrances than the actual match.


No way they give these chicks their own entrances.

Either they'll enter during a commercial or video package
OR they all enter at once.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey Yo! :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Lesnar/Taker looks like some crazed meth dealing white supremacist prison brawl shit......
> 
> THIS IS GOING TO BE EPIC :lmao


They're gonna be Breaking Bad. :heis :lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Toothpicks on standby


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Dave sold that like a boss!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:mark: here we go


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Da bad guy


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

RAZOR! RAZOR! RAZOR!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Slider575 said:


> I love taker but I wish he still had the long hair, just gives him more of a creepy look in my opinion. But he looks pretty badass now


That outfit was really perfect for his ministry cult leader character! :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> I'm just fucking with you, bro. I'll chill if you chill too.


No, you're not. And no one says bro on the internet. This isn't Jersey Shore.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

RAMON!! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG..... Fucking amazing.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Razor Ramon! Much deserved


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

RAZOR FUCKING RAMON!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Well deserved ,Chico!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

The bad guy!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE HOF IS OFFICIALLY GONNA BE OOZING MACHISMO, CHICO.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The BAD GUY!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

YES!!!


Say Hello to the bad guy, chico


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Da' Bad Guy! 
RRRrrrrraaaaazzzzooooorrrrrrr RRRraaaammmooonnnnnnnn!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

RAZOR RAAAAAAMOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Fuck yeah!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Bad Guy! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
Damn I loved the Razor's Edge


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

DDP is Happy, got Jake and Scott ready for the Hall of Fame


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

THE BAD GUY


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ooooh shit, Razor Ramon.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Razor. :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Very disappointed that it isn't Chris Benoit.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Is he gonna be sober being inducted, though?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HALL IN THE HALL OF FAME!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SCOTT HALL, BAY BAY!!


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

YES!!!! Thank you WWE!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

HEY YO!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey yo chico!

Wow, this might just be the best HOF lineup they've ever done.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

The bad guy chico!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The original bad guy!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RAZOR! :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nobody beats the bad guy-Except the 1-2-3 Kid, Budweiser and meth.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

"just pushing kids in the pool and being awesome" hahaha


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hall of fame looks sick this year. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My childhood in one fucking class.









My motherfucking childhood. Warrior, Jake and Ramon.
I can't. My fucking feels.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Da Bad Guy :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:mark: Razor Ramon


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Scott Hall was THE SHIT!!!...Real Talk


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

THE BIG GUY TO INDUCT THE BAD GUY. :ryback


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

And deleted 11M times also


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HEY YO CHICO! :mark:


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh Shit Zack Ryder Appearance on Raw :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

We just need Owen Hart to be inducted.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Are they just gonna ignore his entire WCW run???


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome theme.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shouldn't they talk about his time in the nWo too? I mean that stuff was memorable, wasn't it?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Razon Ramon character going in not the NWO Scott Hall character


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm gonna tear up with these inductions this year. Dammit.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is a stacked HOF! :mark:


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Loved that induction package


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Dat theme music...what a class for 2014


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Should have been inducted as Hall.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Man that's a big class!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Wait inducting Razor but not Scott hall?

Gonna induct NWO as a group I guess


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I hope he gives a legendary HoF speech.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I love how they totally ignore his WCW stuff, does that mean the NWO is gonna get inducted as a group?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus. I forgot about Paul Bearer.
Yeah, I'm going to cry like a bitch.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Great reception from the crowd.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nothing shown about his WCW stuff


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That video was fucking fantastic. Scott needs his own DVD now damnit.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

why not just induct Scott without a gimmck and showcase his entire career. From his time in WWF to his time in WCW. But i guess WWE wants fans to forget WCW ever existed


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> "just pushing kids in the pool and being awesome" hahaha


Look at me now, Chico! :mark:


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

"yeah let's not touch on his WCW career, or call him Scott Hall for that matter"

but seriously, that's awesome that he's getting inducted


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I smiled the whole time while watching that.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Nobody beats the bad guy-Except the 1-2-3 Kid, Budweiser and meth.


And Jarrett


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

God damn. That hall of fame class. It is fucking stacked beyond belief.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hearing Razor's music in a WWE arena again... fucking chills


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

jacobdaniel said:


> Are they just gonna ignore his entire WCW run???


That was scott hall, not razor ramon.

It would be like including Mean Mark Callous when inducting the undertaker


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

no mention of his time in WCW ? so, based on this video package, he's only in the HOF for his ladder match? mkay.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dem Ryder and Waltman cameos tho. 

This has definitely gotta be one of the greatest HoF classes, if not thee greatest ever.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Amber B said:


> I'm gonna tear up with these inductions this year. Dammit.


Yeah, you can say that again, even I might need a hanky that night.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Perhaps Scott hall will be inducted as a member of the original nWo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

By drooled on he means jizz. Stephs been jizzed on a lot.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Razor's and Jake's themes are so good, real classics. :banderas


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Steph you've been drool'd on..................DEAL WIT IT!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Scott Hall's induction video was freaking brilliant. Wish they got into WCW, too, but still amazing!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Either The Outsiders or the nWo will get inducted one day, since they didn't mention his WCW career.*


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

How is Hall doing these days?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Orton vs Batista MOTY.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Makes me think they're saving the 'Scott Hall WCW' stuff for when the NWO is inducted as a whole.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

in that segment was GOAT!!!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Why the fuck would you have the go-home Raw have 2/3rd's of the ME for WM? Fucking WWE.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

There's your DB appearance guys


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck you WWE, no ripped jeans shot :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Tackle Hug cause Recoil damage to his Jeans


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Nothing shown about his WCW stuff


Because Razor Ramon got inducted....

When NWO gets inducted, you'll see it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So the original WMXXX main event is happening next week on raw.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Batista Vs. Orton on Raw next week, the match that ALMOST became the worst main event match in Wrestlemania history.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Match of the Night time!! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, Washington gets the horror of Orton/Batista.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Say hello to the bad guy!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man I'm so happy Razor's going in, what a goat he was :mark: :mark:. Thank God it's not the Scott Hall NWO character going in instead!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Delighted for Scott Hall. Glad to see him turn his life around recently too. 

2014 HoF line-up is great


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Forgot about this match.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

AlecPure said:


> why not just induct Scott without a gimmck and showcase his entire career. From his time in WWF to his time in WCW. But i guess WWE wants fans to forget WCW ever existed


Obviously not. Seeing as how there's like 10 WCW related DVDs out in the last five years.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol you got to be shitting me with that tweet...yeah that's going to help him look tough


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> That was scott hall, not razor ramon.
> 
> It would be like including Vinnie Vegas when inducting the undertaker


Well no shit. But he should have been inducted as Scott Hall and that would have covered both his WWF and WCW runs. I'm hoping they purposely did this so the NWO can be inducted as a group.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

un_pretti_er said:


> How is Hall doing these days?


Drinking beer and wrestling on the indy circuit


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I think Scott Hall will induct Razor Ramon into the HOF.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Scott Hall's induction video was freaking brilliant. Wish they got into WCW, too, but still amazing!


That should be saved for when they induct the nWo as a whole.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow kudos to the poster that made the thread about wwe testing a Orton vs. BOOtista match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

They SHIELD and Murican' BOYS!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

With one tweet Bryan sold an injury better than half the roster


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Why not include hall's entire body of work into the fame??


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL at the dude trying to get a selfie with the shield.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

One can assume that he will get a second induction with the entire NWO, like Flair and the FH.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> no mention of his time in WCW ? so, based on this video package, he's only in the HOF for his ladder match? mkay.


He was the first 4 time IC champion


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

REIGNS TIME


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Time to see Swagger job, sigh...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sooooooooooo I guess the Shield are faces now?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

So no Bryan tonight huh?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Roman Reigns getting first billing in a tag match involving Dean and Seth lol


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Shouldn't they talk about his time in the nWo too? I mean that stuff was memorable, wasn't it?


I was thinking the same thing. I wonder if it's because Vince still has sour grapes about the nWo nearly putting him out of business or if they're planning to induct Hogan, Hall and Nash as members of the nWo at some point.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Shield face entrance will take some getting used to


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *Either The Outsiders or the nWo will get inducted one day, since they didn't mention his WCW career.*




This. Either both as nwo or twice (which means 3 hof inductions for hall lol). Nwo(along with hogans heel turn) is the catalyst for the 90s wrestling boom that led to the attitude era- it'll be acknowledged at some point.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

They probably are going to induct the original NWO at some point in the next year or so, thats probably why we didn't see any mention of Scott Hall WCW stuff.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Screw Warrior....the medium size mang is the real headliner


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

No mention of Hall's WCW career and the NWO is disappointing. Vince must be bitter about that shit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shield time again!


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

Batista vs Orton next week? LOL. I didn't think they WM main event could get any shittier.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Aficionado said:


> I think Scott Hall will induct Razor Ramon into the HOF.


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Kane: Still a better looking face than Batista.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Having the jicksaw with that awful crowd and not taking advantage for an incredible pop for this one? Well, something tells me that next week wil be huge, really huge.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Time for Seth (DA GOD) Rollins.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> Shield face entrance will take some getting used to


As well as the face beatdowns they receive. Just weird.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Slider575 said:


> With one tweet Bryan sold an injury better than half the roster


:lol


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

INDEED


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Scott Hall may never have gotten the title run that his talents matched to, but being in the most famed ladder match, one of the defining wrestlers of a very distinct period of time and philosophy shift from titans to workers/storytellers and a key and founding member of a juggernaut in the prime NWO while being recognized widely as a great bumper, talker, one of the most charasmatic and while debatable is considered by some to be the greatest wrestler to never hold the world title and a wrestler who when total career is considered held good longevity still is one hell of a career. Induction well deserved. Now lets prepare for what will certainly be a good one in Rollins/Ambrosse vs RA. The Cesaro/Rollins and Ambrosse dynamic should be fantastic hopefully swagger and rollins will be good as well.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Catsaregreat said:


> Roman Reigns getting first billing in a tag match involving Dean and Seth lol



Burial!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck Sabotage, I'm gonna see The Raid 2 on Friday. :jay2


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Raw feels ok tonight. nothing too bad and nothing too great. Keeping Bryan off the show instead of having him attack HHH or retaliate creatively is pretty dumb though if they are going to do that.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> No mention of Hall's WCW career and the NWO is disappointing. Vince must be bitter about that shit.


How? He promotes nWo Whenever he gets the chance and they have like two DVDs out. Maybe three.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Aficionado said:


> I think Scott Hall will induct Razor Ramon into the HOF.


Don't know if serious?


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Drinking beer and wrestling on the indy circuit



Fuck you and your misinformation.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> No, you're not. And no one says bro on the internet. This isn't Jersey Shore.




Yes I really am. See people attacked me for my opinion so I defended myself. That is a normal reaction. But the whole thing is because I hate the hypocrisy with which cena fans operate - they dish it out but can't take it. 

My whole point is - I'm offering the olive branch - willing to not ruin the flow and excitement by just going our separate ways.

As usual, I will be the bigger person in a feud.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Scott Hall must be doing extremely well to get the nod for the HOF-He looked like an absolute disaster on the 30 on 30 ESPN feature a few years ago.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

WWE just texted me "Say hello to The Bad Guy" and I marked again.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Bray vs Big Show on Smackdown!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Catsaregreat said:


> Roman Reigns getting first billing in a tag match involving Dean and Seth lol


They always do "Being accompanied to the ring by..." first before introducing the actual competitors.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why is Big Show getting involved


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Cesaro to give Rollins the Giant Swing plz.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark Should be good.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Raw feels ok tonight. nothing too bad and nothing too great. Keeping Bryan off the show instead of having him attack HHH or retaliate creatively is pretty dumb though if they are going to do that.



well i don't see HHH coming out again and the last segment is taker and lesnar


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That is a random ass match between Big Show and Bray.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The Shield doesn't give a fuck about anyone tonight.

Dat We the People chant though.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Fuck yes! Ambrose and Cesaro!


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

this match has a lot of potential


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Big Show vs Bray Wyatt? The family need to destroy Show.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Good luck, Bray. You'll need it.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Weed the people chant :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

trekster said:


> Batista vs Orton next week? LOL. I didn't think they WM main event could get any shittier.


They must want to "test" some things out :lol :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:favre they couldn't have Reigns instead of Ambrose? i hope Rollins get a huge chunk of the match


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ambrose and Cesaro


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

TheGMofGods said:


> How many people in the WWE do the fucking super kick on a daily basis? Really takes away from HBK's Sweet Chin Music.


Now you know how Jake Roberts felt when everybody and their grandmother started doing the DDT. 

In a way though, it actually makes Shawn & Jake look better. I mean, they actually win when they hit the moves.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Swagger and Cesaro are seriously perfect for each other :lol

I would actually like it if they pushed them as a team to the moon instead of separating.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Despite having no involvement in the match, Reigns will finish it somehow.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

'Scott Hall', 'Razor Ramon', '#TheBadGuy' and '#HeyYou' are all trending worldwide on Twitter! :cole3


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Real Americans getting chants over the Shield :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"WHO LET THE DOGS OUT?"

:lmao JBL making me nostalgic with that old ass song.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WHO LET THE DAWG OUT, MYGULL! :jbl


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Scott Hall (Character) goes in with the NWO as a group later on


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

smh Commentators.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That an Eddie chant for the triple suplex? Good crowd.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> Raw feels ok tonight. nothing too bad and nothing too great. Keeping Bryan off the show instead of having him attack HHH or retaliate creatively is pretty dumb though if they are going to do that.


Bryan gets beat up, stage is clear for the villains to make their goals clear, Batista and Triple H, guess Orton never will get that kind of promo


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Swaggers brithday?

Well We know who's taking the pin


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Now you know how Jake Roberts felt when everybody and their grandmother started doing the DDT.
> 
> In a way though, it actually makes Shawn & Jake look better. I mean, they actually win when they hit the moves.


You're right.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Barry Horowitz :jbl


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

WF's very own Barry Horowitz will be marking out right now.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Put Rollins in the match already.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

All listing wrestlers' birthdays....but no mention of Undertaker, born on March 24th too.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Barry Horowitz :jbl


Not gonna lie, got a pop outa me. lol...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Good to know who was born today, never mind that whole match thing going on, way to no sell the action there JBL.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Happy birthday Swagger, your gift is a burial at the main event for tonight, enjoy it. :hhh2


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

It's also Taker's birthday today, turning 49.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I freaking love that Real Americans theme! :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Fenice said:


> Not gonna lie, got a pop outa me. lol...


haha me too


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kazz said:


> It's also Taker's birthday today, turning 49.


Looks 69


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Happy birthday Swagger, your gift is a burial at the main event for tonight, enjoy it. :hhh2


PS: It's 6 years overdue :trips3


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:jbl:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dean Ambrose, the Wild Mongoose, the Enigmatic Hamster, the Insane Jellyfish of the Shield.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> Looks 69



Wrestles like he's 29.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The props to Eddie by both Rollins and the fans. :')

Brooklyn's patriotism is admirable. bama


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Crowd seems to be solidified in their support of the Real 'Muricans. Weird. I was expecting them to be split down the middle.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Looks 69


But wrestles like he's 29! :taker


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Whole crowd chants We the People as Cesaro is in there, as soon as he tags in Swagger, the chant dies. :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

@RealPaigeWWE: Is this an open invitational @ExcuseMeWWE ? #RAW #wrestlemania30 #WWE


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

It's amazing how Heels and Faces don't exist anymore. E


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>


It's just something about that face :side:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how Cole and JBL completely switch viewpoints based on who is heel and face. They are like so fair and balanced that way.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

JBL giving the US 'ship the shovel, and rightfully so.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Wrestles like he's 29.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Chrome said:


> But wrestles like he's 29! :taker



Haha woo!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Crowd's been great, all in all, tonight.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He may look old, but he wrestles better than some of the guys on the active roster


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:lmao That lucky dog.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

GIANT SWING


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that was a great camera angle for that boot by Cesaro


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

dat swing!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You fuckers count to fast!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SWING! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Crowd cannot count


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WEE GODDESS AH FLYIN' AMBROSE, MYGULL!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is a quality ass match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I bet Ambrose enjoyed that swing lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ambrose throwing punches while being swung! :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Barry Horowitz :jbl


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol at fucking Dean's crazy ass.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That can't be good for Ambrose-He already looks like his brain is damaged.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This crowd really deserves that long swing. :cesaro


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

the Undertake wasn't born he appeared in the ring ready to wrestle those years ago!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WE DA PPL


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Whole crowd chants We the People as Cesaro is in there, as soon as he tags in Swagger, the chant dies. :lmao




Poor Jack Thwagger - the poster on here. 

But seriously, Cesaro is mad over.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

RA's over as FUCK :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Real Americans getting chants over the Shield :mark:


thats what happens when you turn the shield face


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

*That would be fucking hilarious. Not as funny as it being Ryder though. *


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Swagger should get on his knees and worship Cesaro for getting this team over


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

TripleG said:


> You fuckers count to fast!


I don't mind it.
It makes up for the ref counting slow when someone exits the ring.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Swagger is so underrated


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Poor Jack Thwagger - the poster on here.
> 
> But seriously, Cesaro is mad over.


Hey, people don't boo when Swagger is tagged in so that's more than enough for me.

I don't need Jack Swagger to be over with the casuals for me to love him.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How does Cesaro not get dizzy during the swing? LoL


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

I :mark: for that swing. Cesaro is so impressive!

Bringing the naturally bald look to have mass sex appeal.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Cesaro is getting more over with the crowd each week. Can't wait for his singles push


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> :lmao That lucky dog.


I know! I wanna hang out with Scobby too!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: I fully expect Bryan to be in Scooby disguise*

hope something happens. this raw has been bad.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bryan not actually turning up then? Only time for Takee/Brock...


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL at the "Mygull" references in here for Cole.

:clap:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome fucking "WE THE PEOPLE" chants tonight...let's face it CESARO is definitely over...

Shield looking like faces for sure..not tweeners btw.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Of course the kid grabs the :cena2 Golden Boy toy


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Jack Swagger is such a stupid wrestler. He needs to be fired immediately.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Hope for Swagger doesn't get the pin, at least.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

We the People!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

KuroNeko said:


> RA's over as FUCK :mark:


More like Cesaro's over as fuck.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Hey, people don't boo when Swagger is tagged in so that's more than enough for me.
> 
> I don't need Jack Swagger to be over with the casuals for me to love him.



LOL you know I was just fucking with ya. 

Casuals are plenty in love with Cena. Hardcore fans respect the talent - ala Cesaro, Ziggler, Bryan and of course Swags.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I know! I wanna hang out with Scobby too!



Aye we all like a bit of Scobby!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope we get a record-breaking big swing at XXX. I'd mark out. Imagine... 40 spins.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

We the people! Man i hope to see swagger and Cesaro at Mania, also Sheild


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Cesaro >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Colter >>>>>>>>>. Swagger


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Is Taker/Lesnar the main event?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Hope for Swagger doesn't get the pin, at least.


You think they'd be a bit more forgiving on his birthday, but I'm pretty sure he'll be eating the pin, as always.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> @RealPaigeWWE: Is this an open invitational @ExcuseMeWWE ? #RAW #wrestlemania30 #WWE


Make it happen Vickie.:banderas


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Hopefully Taker/Brock descends into a brawl.. otherwise it'll be a letdown. Hopefully Lesnar botches again and one of them is drenched in blood.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Hey, people don't boo when Swagger is tagged in so that's more than enough for me.
> 
> I don't need Jack Swagger to be over with the casuals for me to love him.


Swagger is Kurt Angle version 2.0 wanna-be. He lacks everything a WWE wrestler requires. He's a fucking botchamania episode, he takes a shit on the microphone anytime it's given to him but they just keep sending him out there. So it's like he's the garbage that's so shitty the trashmen doesn't touch it and its left to fester. 

fucking hate him.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> Of course the kid grabs the :cena2 Golden Boy toy


:lol


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Get-The-E-Out said:


> Cesaro >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Colter >>>>>>>>>. Swagger



*coughs* Nothing that is Dutch related is best for business.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> I hope we get a record-breaking big swing at XXX. I'd mark out. Imagine... 40 spins.


He's done around 80 or so before, the fans counted 100 but it wasn't really 100. It's on YouTube, pretty crazy. I'd love if he tried to do that again.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Debut this at WM XXX and you have a new crowd favorite.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> You think they'd be a bit more forgiving on his birthday, but I'm pretty sure he'll be eating the pin, as always.


Usually on their birthdays they eat the pin so I wouldn't expect any different here unless the Outlaws and Kane attack for a DQ.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Finally, some crowd support for the Shield.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Wrestles like he's 29.
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Chrome said:


> But wrestles like he's 29! :taker


Repped!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> Is Taker/Lesnar the main event?


Looks like it!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ambrose doing the Tyler Durden thing.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Swagger is Kurt Angle version 2.0 wanna-be. He lacks everything a WWE wrestler requires. *He's a fucking botchamania episode*, he takes a shit on the microphone anytime it's given to him but they just keep sending him out there. So it's like he's the garbage that's so shitty the trashmen doesn't touch it and its left to fester.
> 
> fucking hate him.


Swagger doesn't Fucking botch


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy crap! Those two!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fucking Ambrose!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol Ambrose is so crazy. You'd have to shoot that fucker and he'd still smile.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I fucking love that rebound lariat!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol I fucking love Ambrose


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> Swagger should get on his knees and worship Cesaro for getting this team over


Or should Cesaro worship Swagger considering that he was yodeling before he stole co-opted Swagger's gimmick.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somewhere Nigel McGuinness just threw a beer at the tv.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jack Tripper and HBK's crack baby = Ambrose


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Ambrose is trialling a psycho-face character?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking love face Shield! 

Don't break them up! Keep this shit going!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Fucking Moxley!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Hopefully Taker/Brock descends into a brawl.. otherwise it'll be a letdown. Hopefully Lesnar botches again and one of them is drenched in blood.


If they brawl I hope Taker gets busted open. Makes Lesnar more of a threat to Undertaker.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What a clothesline!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I love this crowd! Getting wild with just a clothesline. :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> LOL you know I was just fucking with ya.
> 
> Casuals are plenty in love with Cena. Hardcore fans respect the talent - ala Cesaro, Ziggler, Bryan and of course Swags.


Lol, I'm not gonna delude myself. The RAs are over as a unit, but Cesaro is the more over of them as solo performers.

Swagger is and has always been hated/disliked by casuals and the IWC since forever. But I don't give a damn cause this is an amazing march and ALL of them are doing perfect, even if people don't recognize or appreciate Swagger.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

AMBROSE!! Easily the spot of the night!


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> Finally, some crowd support for the Shield.


The Shield are perfectly over but it's hard to get any chants started with a one syllable name. Edge had the same problem.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> Debut this at WM XXX and you have a new crowd favorite.


:faint:

DO IT CEASRO


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ambrose losing it!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tony Montana approves of Ambrose's coked up offensive assault.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> lol Ambrose is so crazy. You'd have to shoot that fucker and he'd still smile.


:cena2


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> He's done around 80 or so before, the fans counted 100 but it wasn't really 100. It's on YouTube, pretty crazy. I'd love if he tried to do that again.


Oh shit, really!? I gotta check that out.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rollins! :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Rollins and Cesaro are the future. Believe dat!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

YO!!

ROLLINS!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Fucking rights!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

When is the last time Swagger even got off an offensive move?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Not gonna lie: Seth is kinda fun to watch.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Tap dat ass :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rollins is a boss


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seth fucking Rollins though.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

SETH MOTHERFUCKING ROLLINS!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rollins better not ever be turned back heel.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Ambrose doing the Nigel McGuinness Lariat is great


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Rollins as a face is going to get super over


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Rollins :lenny


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Seth fucking Rollins.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

4 best workers in the company right here


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great match!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

ROLLINS IS SO FUCKING GOOD


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rollins deserves that singles push he's so fucking amazing


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Amazing Swagger!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

It's gon be a shame when they break the shield up, knowing WWE they won't know what to do with them when they all get single pushes


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

connormurphy13 said:


> Debut this at WM XXX and you have a new crowd favorite.


He must do this at mania


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

That was a new one from Swagger.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ROLLINS :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That ankle lock spot was nice


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

SHIELD WINS!!! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Great finish.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I can't believe this is a free match!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking Shield!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that was a sick finish by rollins


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"Piece of Mind"!!?? Boooo!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Rollins is fucking awesome


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Rollins is da man!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

oh come on it's called Black out ;_;


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They should have built the division around these two teams...


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

This is a fucking awesome tag team match.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice Match!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Piece of mind? Uh, it's the blackout you moron


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

AHEM. You're welcome.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rollins on fire!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He kicked him right in the motherfuckin back :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ROLLINSSS :mark:


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Piece of Mind is a sweet name for that finisher. Love it!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol that face reigns made before the superman punch


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Rollins


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWAGGER! :vince5 :HHH2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger eating the pin as always...
I'm just apathetic at this point, lol. At least it was a good match.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

That flip :mark: Rollins is amazing!

Gah - shame that Swagger gets the pin. They're def protective of Cesaro now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good tag match, now time for the beat down.

:lmao That Reigns fucking pose for the ladies.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Choice match Cesaro is bumping like a freak.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

To think that Cesaro was US Champ for a pretty long time and no one cared. Everyone thought him joining the Real Americans was a horrible idea. Now look at him.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

awesome match!

REIGNS SUPREME!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

ROMAN MOTHERFUCKING REIGNS! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Do not break up The Shield.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

AAAWWW SHIT SON!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did Reigns say "AWWWWW SHIT SON" ???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns taking their thunder. This bitch here.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT SUPERMAN PUNCH AND SPEAR BY DAT BOI REIGNS!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reigns always gets the final blow


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

OOOOH SHIT, SON


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Waffelz said:


> He has more than five moves.


I know. I just hate that sequence.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Aw shit son!!! Love REINGS!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Raw is quality matches tonight! The Shield wants blood!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Reigns with his two moves of doom.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: Anontio's life got fucked up!! Christ, I love the Shield!!


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

How can anyone complain about what we're watching at this moment


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy Shit! Loving the Shield! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Swagger with that pop-up into the ankle lock so as not be totally left in the dust.

Oh fuck, a table triple powerbomb!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THE SHIELD. BEST STABLE OF ALL-TIME :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Reigns stealing the other guys thunder


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I FUCKING LOVE THIS TEAM.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

"Ah, shit, son." - Reigns.

He'll get yelled at in the back for that.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

oh come on that should have been Jack Swagger...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The Shield are amazing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Did Reigns say "AWWWWW SHIT SON" ???


:lmao


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

HOLY SHIT
HOLY SHIT
HOKY SHIT


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Shield continue to be the best thing in WWE.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

It was The Blackout when his name was Tyler Black. Seth Rollins gives you Piece of Mind.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Okay, face shield isn't half bad. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ROLLINS is fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkking AMAZING!! (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y)

Best wrestler of the shield.

AMAZING MATCH!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:

HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK NICE ASS KICKING


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

MAYHEM!


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



:mark: Reigns


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, at least no one got hit with a monitor this time.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Of course Reigns has to get the shine


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> That flip :mark: Rollins is amazing!
> 
> Gah - shame that Swagger gets the pin. They're def protective of Cesaro now.


Even if they weren't protecting Cesaro, they still don't give a shit about Swagger, lol. They've been primping him for jobberdom since June.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Swagger with dat catapult finisher


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Raw has been on point tonight. Couple moments of fuckery but a damn good show. Bork and Taker should be fantastic. Can't wait :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Cesaro: Still a better seller than Batista.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BEST BABYFACE STABLE IN A LONG TIME.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Corporate Outlaws.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hype ass match.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Cesaro got swaggers birthday bomb instead


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

This so badass


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Fuck Reings.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane and the Outlaws is such a random ass tag team.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> *coughs* Nothing that is Dutch related is best for business.


:/


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god.
I'm getting flashbacks from 1998 when NAO went corporate. My feels.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corporate NAO?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cooperate Kane sucks.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

suited up Outlaws :mark:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Fucking Outlaws :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That was amazing! Great match, great ending!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Seth fuckin Rollins!

So glad The Shield is staying together for the time being.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger eating the pin as always...
> I'm just apathetic at this point, lol. At least it was a good match.


At least was Cesaro the one for the table spot. 

Rollins's face moveset is just so incredible. :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I would have rather had Shield Vs. Wyatts at Mania, but fuck it, if they kill the Outlaws and put Kane through the ring, I'll be OK with it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Okay, face shield isn't half bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This...as long as they are BAD ASSES..it's all GOOD!!!!!     

LOL at Corporate Outlaws


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Im calling it now. Reigns to join the corp. and turn on the shield


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fucking fantastic match :clap


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

They gave Punks spot to the shield 
LOL


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Fuck all y'all, I can dig a Shield vs Outlaws and Kane match.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

TAKER/BROCK


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fucking Lesnar


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Corporate Outlaws.


We're in late 1998 again.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LateTrain27 said:


> ROMAN MOTHERFUCKING REIGNS! :mark::mark::mark:


REPPED!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

and if you not down with that we got words for ya!! BELIEVE THAT!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

God reigns fucking sucks, two moves of doom, why does WWE want to push this asshole again?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love face Shield. They need to stick around for a bit.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

That is going to be a good match, haven't seen the Shield have a disappointing 6 man match yet


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Taker-Lesnar next!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Eat
Sleep
Break the Streak

I need that shirt in my life.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The Suits > The Authority


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Reigns looked Tight, Kane stole his line :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

EAT.SLEEP.BREAK.THE.STREAK. :brock


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I like Kane and the NAO, but they won't bring out the best out of the Shield at WM30. Hoping they do Shield/Wyatts at Extreme Rules...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lel Brock's shirt


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

this episode has been meh so far


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Reighs saying shit on live tv, that a fined son


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> God reigns fucking sucks, two moves of doom, why does WWE want to push this asshole again?


because he looks pretty...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I can't believe The Shield are facing a bunch of 45+ year olds...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't mind the Shield, but...eh, I expected as much from this match. It was a good match, though, but not anything I didn't expect.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Rollins was in the middle :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> Debut this at WM XXX and you have a new crowd favorite.


Now that takes talent


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

New school vs. Attitude Era old school


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lesnar


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Get-The-E-Out said:


> this episode has been meh so far


You're crazy this is great.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> They gave Punks spot to the shield
> LOL


P sure Punk was not supposed to fight Kane and the Outlaws


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Yes I really am. See people attacked me for my opinion so I defended myself. That is a normal reaction. But the whole thing is because I hate the hypocrisy with which cena fans operate - they dish it out but can't take it.
> 
> My whole point is - I'm offering the olive branch - willing to not ruin the flow and excitement by just going our separate ways.


You don't have an opinion in this situation because you were trying to state a fact and call other people who thought otherwise stupid. Don't try to twist it around and make it sound like something else was happening. You know damn well what you were saying.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Taker/Lesnar to close the show is going to be good :mark:

Anyone else do the dance with Lesnar? :agree:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shield/Kane and the outlaws won't be on Shield/Wyatts level, but it should still be a pretty good match. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ABrown said:


> awesome match!
> 
> REIGNS SUPREME!


REP FOR ALL!

lol


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Hardest undertaker in years :mark:





LilOlMe said:


> "Ah, shit, son." - Reigns.
> 
> He'll get yelled at in the back for that.


lol so much profanity on this week's show.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

raw without bryan is like sitting down to take a crap, but only farting


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

Rollins > Reigns.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> TAKER/BROCK


OH YES THERE WILL BE BLOOD


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's pretty sweet I can fly back from a business trip and watch WrestleMania at 34,000 feet on my Ipad. Nice way to kill a 6 hour flight!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Even though X-Pac is the much weaker guy, I would have much rather seen the Shield turn on Triple H, leading to Shield vs X-Pac & the New Age Outlaws at Mania. X-Pac probably can't wrestle because of the Hep C thing and because he'd probably tear his colon for the 3rd time.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Don't care what anyone says, Outlaws suited up :mark:

Shield :mark:*


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok, that match was the coolest thing on RAW by far tonight. Definitely worth a re-watch. Face Shield has so much potential--I know a breakup and looming but I don't want it to happen.

Not yet. 

And on cue, the Old Age Outlaws and Kane come out to inform us that The Shield will have to settle for them at WM. Ugh!


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

No holds barred announcement?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Im calling it now. Reigns to join the corp. and turn on the shield


And appear on RAW the next night sporting a new haircut and shades...:rocky2


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

kakashi101 said:


> God reigns fucking sucks, two moves of doom, why does WWE want to push this asshole again?


because he could bring in women viewers , its pretty much the same reason Magnus is world champion right now "women viewers"


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Boots To Chests said:


> Fuck all y'all, I can dig a Shield vs Outlaws and Kane match.


:chrisholly


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Get-The-E-Out said:


> this episode has been meh so far


Meh? :westbrook3

Child please :jay2


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

THAT is why I am looking forward to The Shield's Mania match. Huge money in them sticking together as a face team, and while Kane/NAO aren't who'd i'd prefer to see them face it is far better than them having a triple threat and guarantees them a win. They aren't going to cost each other the match against those 3 who don't need a win.

Absolutely incredible stuff.

This segment better end with Brock destroying Taker else who is actually buying into Lesnar defeating The Streak?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

3MB are so jobbers that they don't even deserve to take a beatdown from the Shield.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Only way to sell this now is to give Ambrose and Road Dogg mics.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> raw without bryan is like sitting down to take a crap, but only farting


Sometimes less is more, having miss while selling an injury makes sense too. HHH hyped the match just as much as he would have


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol that shirt


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> I can't believe The Shield are facing a bunch of 45+ year olds...


It's Wrestlemania and it's a cool angle. Rock faced a 40 something in his best Mania moment.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

hng13 said:


> lol so much profanity on this week's show.


2011-early 2012 profanity compared to tonight's is nothing


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank God NAO are wearing suits and acting corporate too, now it actually looks like its the Shield against members of the authority.

TAKER/BROCK up next :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Get-The-E-Out said:


> this episode has been meh so far


What? You'll need to rewatch because this episode is amazing! :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait has Bryan appeared yet?


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> You don't have an opinion in this situation because you were trying to state a fact and call other people who thought otherwise stupid. Don't try to twist it around and make it sound like something else was happening. You know damn well what you were saying.




Well, I offered the olive branch and continuously backed up my statement. You don't want to accept I don't beg. 

Have a good life.

We both can enjoy the product without interacting with each other.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Right_To_Censor said:


>


:cuss:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck how many times are they going to show this tooth ad. Fuck the hypocritical bullshit it represents.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

SP103 said:


> It's pretty sweet I can fly back from a business trip and watch WrestleMania at 34,000 feet on my Ipad. Nice way to kill a 6 hour flight!



Don't rely on in flight wifi. I tried doing that for Elimination Chamber and the wifi on United was extremely shitty and overpriced. Might be better in First Class, if you're flying First Class, but who knows...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Man, I used to be so hyped for Lesnar returns, but now I'm completely indiffferent to him thanks to the undertaker and his streak BS. Taker is such a fucking blackhole.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This RAW was great Good Job :HHH2


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This has been a really good show even without Bryan. Wyatt's and Shield killed it tonight, and Cesaro and Ziggler were pretty damn good and over.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Come on Get-The-E-Out this show has been an 8/10 or 9/10.

But to each their own.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I really don't give a rat's ass about Brock/Taker... ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Barack Lesnar's here!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brock's shirt! :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BROCK!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YEAH!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HERE COMES THE PAIN. :lelbrock


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Here we go! Business is about to pick up!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Aficionado said:


> And appear on RAW with sporting a new haircut.



Or just a ponytail in a suit


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OH MAN I NEED LESNAR'S SHIRT


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Did anyone just get a WWF (world wildlife fund) commercial? haha


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Did D-Bry even appear at all tonight


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PAUL HEYMAN BEAST :mark:


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

DAT SHIRT!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*TIME FOR SERIOUS.*


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Brock Lesnar: Still a better wrestler than Batista.

Alright, I think that's my last one for the night.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Diezffects said:


> Man, I used to be so hyped for Lesnar returns, but now I'm completely indiffferent to him thanks to the undertaker and his streak BS. Taker is such a fucking blackhole.


Brooklyn isn't hyped either. :genius


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here comes the Beast Incarnate!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

THAT SHIRT :lol

Now Heyman speaks!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Lesnar to take some retribution tonight. :brock


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"The Conqueror". I love it.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please don't give Brock the mic, for the love of god.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Brocks faces he pulls are so entertaining


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

PAUL HEYMAN :MARK: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

To use Arnie's line from Running Man (in relation to this Taker/Lesnar segment), "it's Showtime"


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why is this main eventing?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree guys...Seth fucking Rollins...he definitely should NOT go heel..amazing face like maneuvers!

BTW, Lesnar looks like he got a bruise by his eye?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> Brock Lesnar: Still a better wrestler than Batista.
> 
> Alright, I think that's my last one for the night.


:lol

Thank you for your entertainment tonight, sir.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brock's face looks like it's starting to suck into itself


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Or just a ponytail in a suit



I approve.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao I'll never get tired of the way Heyman says Brocks' name.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

EAT SLEEP TASTE DEFEAT


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow, a John Cena reference here...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If they want to make this match have any unpredictable they need to make it seem like Lesnar will go shoot and make the Taker legit tap because of the Taker showing up Lesnar after his title loss in MMA, so Lesnar was to show up taker at WM.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

"Your hero" to a boo lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Your hero, John Cena..."
"BOOO"
:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Heyman puts Cena down!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

BRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK LLLLLLLLLLLLLLESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSNNNNNNNNNNNNARRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That Undertaker/John Cena tease.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

It's sad that I can't give a single fuck about this Taker match.

It just has no meaning.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Eat-Sleep-Break the Streak" 

Yeah, Punk's 20-1 graphic using his lightning bolt logo for the 1 was way cooler. I wish that had been made into a shirt, even if Punk did lose.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Why is this main eventing?


To promote a match and also tease the fans that nothing major will happen tonight of course between these two lol :hunter


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

yo did we see this before?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Guess I'm the only one who completely tunes out Heyman's copy/pasted promos


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Brocks head is shaping itself into a cone


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww yeah.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lesnar's gonna talk. Oh God.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why does brock always look like he got a runny nose? Snotty top lip :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Brock's face looks like it's starting to suck into itself


HIs head looks like a vegetable .


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh snap, BORK SPEAKS! :O


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

OH NO! Brock's got the mic.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh no


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

"E nuff"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> "Your hero, John Cena..."
> "BOOO"
> :


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh crap, Brock's got the mic


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Brock is about to say something intelligent


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:lel


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

SQUEAKY


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao Lesnar has such a cute voice crack.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Brock is talking......


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Awww, that cracking voice. Love it.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

THIASSSS


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Never give brock a mic


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Thiiiiiiiiiiis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

thiIIIIsssSS!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

LET'S DO THIIIIIIIIIIIS!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Brock saying something stupiddd


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

"Let's Do This!"


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Love how Brock breaks everything he gets his hands on.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my God, Brock squeaking on the mic :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat sweet voice :lmao :lmao


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

KuroNeko said:


> It's sad that I can't give a single fuck about this Taker match.
> 
> It just has no meaning.


Same. Pointless and predictable. This year should have been Sting.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You're Here, I'm Here Lets Boogie :brock


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FUCK YEAH!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lelbrock LET'S DO THIS!!!! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A bunch of lunatics on this roster. Brock, Ambrose.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Lets do Thiiiiiiiiiiis LOL


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

YOU WANNA DO IT BROCK?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did...did he just make "This" a two syllable word?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA I legit laughed at that


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

LETS DO TTTttthhhhHHHIiiiisss!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Let's...do....this!! :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah, I'm sure now. Lesnar do that overvoice in purpose. :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Fucking hell :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL that voice crack was really funny

YOU WANNA DO IT?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Let's...do...(hilarious upper inflection) THIS!

Thank You Based Brock. :tyson


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Brock sounds like a little bitch. He should never speak


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Undertaker mind games. Classic!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

rofl that squeak


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Holy shit! It's the Druids! :mark:


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

DAT CRACK on the "this" from Lesnar xD


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ugh. Not another long ass entrance. Just come out already, 'Taker.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Brock managed not to sound silly until the last tenth of a second.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti every time Brock opens his mouth, it's comedy

LET'S Do THIS


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn if I heard Brock talking before I saw him I would assume he's some random punk.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Let's do THIIIIIIIIS! :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WHY DO THEY LET LESNAR TALK


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:mark: the druids


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

KuroNeko said:


> It's sad that I can't give a single fuck about this Taker match.
> 
> It just has no meaning.


I agree the only good thing about this story is the names that are printed on the screen.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Undertaker is scary again :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

IS THAT CM PUNK I SEE IN ONE OF THE ROBES?? :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ugh..i love Taker but his entrances are too FUCKING LONG!!! fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pugilist said:


> Guess I'm the only one who completely tunes out Heyman's copy/pasted promos


...Aren't you a huge Cena fan?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Druids you motherfuckers DRUIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The way Lesnar pronounced "this" was just unacceptable.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Please make this a Casket match!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Should make the ring shake or something.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

at least Brock kept it short. I just wish he'd wipe his lip.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

STING & CM PUNK ARE DRUIDS!


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Uh oh it's gettin real


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Still get giddy for the Undertaker :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Casket match at mania? :mark:


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Terminator GR said:


> Same. Pointless and predictable. This year should have been Sting.


Sting would've been pointless and predictable as well. He wasn't winning either way


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A copy of Brock in the coffin.......


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't even focus on this, laughing at Brock's voice.
:lmao


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

No one can beat Undertaker's entrances, no fucking one 

Also pick which one of those hooded figures is your next "main eventer"


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

I actually liked how he said lets do this


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Taker still doing this dated gimmick. Can't he just fuck off for good.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Undertaker still frightens me.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LateTrain27 said:


> Holy shit! It's the Druids! :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

and out comes the body of Paul Bearer SURPRISE!!!!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao how, how in the fuck can a beast like Lesnar have such a pussy ass voice.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Taker probably needs a few minutes to laugh his ass off at that mic work from Lesner.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Now it feels like Wrestlemania. God help the WWE when the dead man is gone.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> WHY DO THEY LET LESNAR TALK


Because it's the most entertaining thing on RAW every time


Brock giving no fucks at this :lmao :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Entire overrun = Taker's entrance.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Brocks having a tough time selling this.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Do you dare open the casket, Brock?


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Bork's voice cracks are hilarious


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Come on Get-The-E-Out this show has been an 8/10 or 9/10.
> 
> But to each their own.


It hasn't been bad. Just expect the best being this close to WM.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

lol lets do thiis


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

This has been a really hilarious RAW


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Somebody went under the ring, nice camera botch.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Funny how Brock could rustle them jimmies better than most in his post match MMA interviews but just can't be trusted with a mic in WWE


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Diezffects said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Taker still doing this dated gimmick. Can't he just fuck off for good.


Have some respect for a true legend.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

God damn this fucking sucks.,


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Seriously. This is taking too long.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Man I never notice how long Undertakers entrances are


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is taking fucking forever. Get the fuck on with it.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Slider575 said:


> No one can beat Undertaker's entrances, no fucking one


At being a fucking bore? yeah sure, you're right.

As for actual awesome entrance, Wyatts have already beaten everyone.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*EVERYONE STOP TALKING ABOUT HIS VOICE!!!!!*

:lmao


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

So that's why Brock doesn't speak? 

But seriously, Brock needs to be booked as if he can legitimately win. Undertaker def has the advantage in the promos.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"OOOOOH that's really spooky, Undertaker!"- Jeff Hardy


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, what a character Taker has! Amazing gimmick!


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone else catch someone fiddeling about under the ring to hte right of the casket?


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Did anyone else see that ring apron move?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stad said:


> IS THAT CM PUNK I SEE UNDER IN ONE OF THE ROBES?? :mark:


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck this song is long:lol


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Watch the casket have a mannequin of Lesnar in it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PUNK IS IN THE CASKET :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> Entire overrun = Taker's entrance.


At this rate we are going to 30 minutes....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Brock looks as tired of waiting as we do


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Undertaker to appear from under the ring! Do it!


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't tell me this is gonna be a casket match.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO BROCK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is Brock just waiting there? :lmao


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Gotta be Ted Dibiase's Underfaker in there...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Stop the shitty Latin music


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Diezffects said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Taker still doing this dated gimmick. Can't he just fuck off for good.


Take your own advice, homeboy.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Brock antics.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Brock stomping on the casket :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

One of them mind-games promos I missed so much! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

When I die, I want Brock to stomp on my coffin as a going away present.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> "OOOOOH that's really spooky, Undertaker!"- Jeff Hardy


*QUIET AMBER!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Could we wrap this up guys? I have to get up for work in the morning.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Brock is the most unintentionally hilarious man ever


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

someone went under the ring. nice camera work


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


fpalm Even brock can't stand this shit.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Fuck this song is long:lol


those druids are still singing. lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lesnar should do his dance to this music.


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

This is epic but not. Well done WWE creative.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why do the announcers not say a dam word during this entrance, but they talk and talk during the Wyatts entrance??


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Z. Kusano said:


> Stop the shitty Latin music


NO! Gregorian chant is the shit.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey Brock, SWERVE :russo


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Zack Ryder was Scooby and a Druid tonight, he must be happy about that


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

5 mintue tease just to have an empty coffin. fpalm


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Trapdoor in casket.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

INB4 Sandow pops up wondering why they drug his bed out from the locker room. :ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

IS THIS SOME KIND OF JOKE? :lmao


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

IS THIS SOME KINDA JOKE?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

This is terrible. SMH


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

While they're really drawing it out, Brock stomping on the casket was legit funny.


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

f5 them all!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

At least have some sense with the character. It's not when Orton walks slow like in a fucking passarela.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Theyre re-doing the cm punk hood spot from last year?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MIND-GAMES! :mark:


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

IS THIS SOME KIND OF JOKE


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I smell Heyman getting chcokeslammed

Paul's face :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If one of those druids trip backwards, I'm gonna die laughing.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Would be awesome if Lesnar just destroyed all of those druids.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Where did that guy get that Y2J jacket?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

ZZZzzzz


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I SAW JERICHO LOL


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I SEE CHRIS JERICHO :mark:


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

It's Benoit.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

"How typical"


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Im leaving!lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I always loved these kinds of mind-game promos! :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So now UT is in the casket...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

'Taker's in the casket now.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Heyman is amazing :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"CAAAAASKEEEEET!"*

:lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Awful lotta Taker hate on here this year, what has happened?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

He's here! :mark:


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thought Taker died for real.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

:mark: I feel like a little kid again


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ACTUAL MAGICIAN TAKER


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Da fuck!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

OHHHH HELLL YEAH


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Fuck yeah! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuckery of the Undertaker is just legendary. Pure, brilliant fuckery :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God that was awesome when his eyes opened...


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Grandpa is dead?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Paul

OH MY GOD!!

BROCK GET OUT OF THERE!


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Taker rules.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol at Heyman


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

This segment is gold XD


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TAKERRRR :mark:


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

We all know Brock is going to loose but do they have to book him this whole feud as such a pussy?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He done broke his back like HBK.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Think this is the first time I've actually wanted Taker to lose

They won't let Brock get offense unless he snaps the guy in half before Mania


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

OH MY GOD! :heyman :lmao


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I must accept this was a little boring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the taker magic can make anyone feel like a kid again ha


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How many times is Taker going to kick Lesnar's ass before this match happens? 

I mean for fuck's sake. Are you even going to TRY to make me think Brock can beat him?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk was booked stronger than Lesnar :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL that's it???

:lmao


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Mark Callaway looking old.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Weak ending


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Ahh, the sign pointing begins.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Wtf were they chanting


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This is sickkkk :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The fuckery of the Undertaker is just legendary. Pure, brilliant fuckery :lmao


*YOU GOT THAT RIGHT, BABY!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A Happy Birthday chant.
You motherfuckers :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Brock counts at the sign with 3 X's. Thinks he straight Edge..


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Brocks looking like "Phew, i got through that segment with only one fuck up"


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The Undertaker used to deliver his punch barrage so damn fast even 5 years ago, but yeah, he's getting old. 

He's still awesome.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

cynical_ad said:


> We all know Brock is going to loose but do they have to book him this whole feud as such a pussy?


This. At least have Brock come out on top a couple times before having him lose to Taker at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Timid stuff overall


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

How do you misbook something so easy

Fuck this feud sucked


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lol someone is yelling happy birthday to Taker.


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

Lesnar has been flat out jobbing in this angle.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

DID ANYONE ELSE SEE TAKER SLIDE UNDER THE RING?????!!!


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Fucking idiots. They should have let Brock make a statement. He's 100% weak building-up. Jesus.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Geez. That whole segment was anti-climactic and underwhelming. Not to mention the fact that it was too long.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Happy birthday chant for Taker :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Happy birthday chant from one guy :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

One more Raw to go!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That sucked hard. Lesnar gets zero offensive leading to a match he's not even going to win. He's been the worse booked challenger to the streak since Henry in 2006.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Another tease :hunter


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Just because his voice cracks doesn't mean he should fight like a pre-pubescent boy.

Come on WWE you're making it too obvious Brock is going to get squashed.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

God damn Undertaker, god damn. 

I know they won't, but I actually wouldn't hate Lesnar vs Taker being a casket match. Would be an interesting concept for these two monsters, only way to win is to beat the other one down until they rest in peace.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Brock stomping a mudhole in the casket owned that segment


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"Happy birthday!" LMFAO


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

No shits given.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Brock counts at the sign with 3 X's. Thinks he straight Edge..


Or he's leaving to watch porn


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Damn.....that was kinda underwhelming  I expected WAY more.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

was hoping brock would get the upperhand, but that was still good

last hour of the episode was great


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Amber B said:


> A Happy Birthday chant.
> You motherfuckers :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

That whole thing was horrible, other than Brock stomping on the casket, which made me LOL.

Vince's stupid ego is ruining things. He can't stand to make Brock look the way that he should. Brock made it without him, and now he must suffer with piss poor booking.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> He done broke his back like HBK.


*AW LAWD!*


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why can't Brock get the upper hand? Pathetic.


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Undertake looks so old.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

That casket magic! Gandalf the Grey? Gandalf the white? Fuck that, it's 'Taker The Black, Bitch!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

well, that was an extremely pointless long segment


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

That just sucked, stop f.....g jobbing Brock


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

cynical_ad said:


> We all know Brock is going to loose but do they have to book him this whole feud as such a pussy?


They can't risk Brock injuring the Undertaker before mania its too much of a risk considering how stiff Brock can be


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty much i love Taker but i'm disappointed in this matchup..rather dull and uneventful...


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

What if Lesnar wins?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

"HAP-PY BIRTH-DAY!" :lol


Great Raw this week.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Just because his voice cracks doesn't mean he should fight like a pre-pubescent boy.
> 
> Come on WWE you're making it too obvious Brock is going to get squashed.



yeah he needed to get the upperhand tonight imo. at least give him something.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, I have to say that it's really dissapointing that Taker got the upper hand again. We all know that he is going to win, but at least you can make Lesnar looks good for his next opponent.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

well that sucked.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think this was a great Raw episode, personally!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They can't even have Brock get him in the kimura or something?


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Danjo1986 said:


> DID ANYONE ELSE SEE TAKER SLIDE UNDER THE RING?????!!!


yep and double check that the apron was down all the way haha. camera angles have been brutal lately


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW what a cliffhanger. Can't wait to see what happens next week week!!!!


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

lol, that was awful, so awful. :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Really WWE gonna end it like that with Brock looking weak


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So paint by numbers Brock gets the upper hand next Raw on the go-home show and mauls Taker and then at WM Takers wins. Yawn.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Now that was lame segment :/


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, how about that huh? As much as I may try not to they are stating to get me pumped for at least a few of the matches, but I still think WM30 is going to fall short of what it could have been, even with the not necessarily greatest roster available as it is now.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> What if Lesnar wins?


That would be worse than Triple H going over Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Was expecting a bit more for the ending but it was good overall. I hope next week it gets better. Before I wasn't that much interested into WM 30, but WWE has done a good job the past couple of weeks building it up.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> What if Lesnar wins?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

BookingBad said:


> Undertake looks so old.


That's typically what living does to you after a while. :agree:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Brock is going to get his offense in next week. Why are people mad The Undertaker got his in this week? Should he had done all of that, and then gotten F5? Yeah, cause that would of made a lot of sense. It was a clear Taker mindfuck segment. 

Lesnar will likely return the favor next week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brock's going to have to come out and destroy the entire roster the night after Mania to get back some kind of hype/aura.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Great RAW but the last segment was horrible


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> What if Lesnar wins?



It's certainly possible. But they're making him look so weak it would almost be anticlimactic - especially given how tough and relatively in shape the Undertaker looks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The psychology of their feud is all screwed up. Taker needs to be showing vulnerability because no one thinks he is losing.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

ZachS22 said:


> They can't risk Brock injuring the Undertaker before mania its too much of a risk considering how stiff Brock can be


Then don't have Taker touch him. Is that too difficult?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Really WWE gonna end it like that with Brock looking weak


:lol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

6.5/10


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> What if Lesnar wins?


I guess nothing. He leaves the Company and UT retires.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I loved it. People are too critical. If they're both booked next week Brock will do something to look strong. But really what do you want, we all know no one is a threat to the streak. So just enjoy it. I'm loving it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Brock is going to get his offense in next week. Why are people mad The Undertaker got his in this week? Should he had done all of that, and then gotten F5? Yeah, cause that would of made a lot of sense. It was a clear Taker mindfuck segment.
> 
> Lesnar will likely return the favor next week.


Taker got his in the first time too


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

How can people care about this match considering the buildup? Brock should be beating Taker up leading up to this match. NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The storyline suck, but the match will be great.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Wyatt Dark Match going on. HEY WWE network I pay for this shit show the match!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wyatts out again for the dark match it seems, Damn them teasing us with that curtain now! :lol


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

ColtofPersonality said:


> That's typically what living does to you after a while. :agree:




But... he's the dead man

heh heh heh


:mark:

:lmao


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

This RAW was comedy heaven. Everyone was trying so hard and failed. Hilarious.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Brock's going to have to come out and destroy the entire roster the night after Mania to get back some kind of hype/aura.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> What if Lesnar wins?


:jordan3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Get-The-E-Out said:


> 6.5/10


If Punk was on the show, you'll give the show a 10/10 :ti


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Wyatt Dark Match going on. HEY WWE network I pay for this shit show the match!!!


I'd rather be watching that on the Network than Booker and Foley discussing what we just saw.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'd give it a 5/10, some good segments, but some real pointless crap too.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

TommyRich said:


> That just sucked, stop f.....g jobbing Brock


would have been nice had he not lost his return


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like Wyatt's vs sheild


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Taker got his in the first time too


Yeah, it was also the first time he had been on TV in what felt like a full year. He was going to return to get wrecked immediately? Yeah, nah.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

That UT/Brock segment was sick. Take TWO drinks as both UT and Brock were pointing at the WM sign.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Bryan is definitely needed. I didn't enjoy this RAW at all. Even with Taker in it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Wyatt Dark Match going on. HEY WWE network I pay for this shit show the match!!!


They never promised or even mentioned showing dark matches for the Network.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*GRADE A BURIAL OF LESNAR!*

:buried​

'Taker looked so small and weak standing against Brock, this match and impending defeat of Brock is a complete joke. Big show was much bigger threat really.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Brock will take the upper hand next week which means he's gonna lose obviously. What's annoying is how weak he's been booked against him. Also if Cena next week gets the upper hand then Bray has a big ass chance of wining.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*NOW BACK TO MY SONG!*



-UNDEAD- said:


>


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

How are we supposed to believe that Brock will beat the undertaker when Undertaker makes Brock his bitch every time they meet? This is getting ridiculous


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Seriously, Taker needs to fuck off and just retire. The guy has irked my nerves ever since he came in at SS. He was Mean Mark to me then and he is the same now. It honestly kills me what they do to appease this bullshit streak. It never mattered for like 10 years, then all of a sudden someone went "Oh damn, we have booked him 13-0" and they just keep going now. Every year its the same shit, only this year its even more of a farce. See, HBK/Taker 2 felt real personal, and you could see HBK as winning. HHH/Taker was nothing but ego for Hunter, wanting to get 2 matches to show that he can outdo his buddy. At least fucking Punk was allowed to get an advantage over Taker on TRTWM last year. The Punk match felt personal. This is pure horseshit. They should have never brought Brock back at all. The treatment they have given him just to put over their shitty talent astonishes me. Yeah Cena needed a win.....Yep, Hunter needed THREE MATCHES against him, and a win..........and of course, Taker needs a win..........

Fucking really? I honest to god hope Taker, with his bullshit shadowboxing MMA wannabe shit hits Lesnar too hard, and Brock unloads on him and legit hurts him. Lose the match, fine, but beat this old man into submission, and get him and his dumbass gimmick the fuck off my TV


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> If Punk was on the show, you'll give the show a 10/10 :ti


there were a few segments that brought it down. it was a decnet show. had the ending been better, prob a 7 or higher


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ColtofPersonality said:


> That's typically what living does to you after a while. :agree:


But he's dead. :side:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Osize10 said:


> raw without bryan is like sitting down to take a crap, but only farting


Who?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey, they are letting Brock talk on WWE Network...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brock will destroy Taker next week and nobody will care.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Decent Raw, and loved the crowd, but that Brock/Taker segment was kinda weak. Should've had Taker Chokeslam Brock into the casket or something, at least.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Brock should have at least got to beat up all those indy wrestlers dressed in the hoods. Pretty underwhelming ending but we have 3 really good matches. I think Harper might actually be better than Wyatt. Need to see some more matches of both guys though, but Harper is definitely the real deal.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> But he's dead. :side:


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank God, Daniel bryan wasn't on Raw. I am so sick of him and his fans!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Foley looks like they took his family hostage...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

cynical_ad said:


> We all know Brock is going to loose but do they have to book him this whole feud as such a pussy?


brock deserves this taker holds a grudge for a long time lol

taker put brock over in 2 ppvs and brock left before he could return the favor

paybacks a bitch


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Mick Foley doing some damage control for some of the shit he's said the past couple weeks about WWE :lmao


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

RKO85 said:


> Thank God, Daniel bryan wasn't on Raw. I am so sick of him and his fans!


I enjoyed tonight's show a lot. I didn't even notice he was gone.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing Botchamania have a field day with this one.



RKO85 said:


> Thank God, Daniel bryan wasn't on Raw. I am so sick of him and his fans!


I heard bitching helps.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> But he's dead. :side:


When he was having matches every week he would win and the soul of his opponent would fuel his agelessness. Now that he only has one match a year he ages. 


You just got kayfabed


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Yeah, it was also the first time he had been on TV in what felt like a full year. He was going to return to get wrecked immediately? Yeah, nah.


Then _don't have them touch_. Don't make the other guy look like more of a bitch(thanks Big Show). Show them training. Have them cost each other matches. These people ought to be ashamed of themselves for this "feud".


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Mick Foley doing some damage control for some of the shit he's said the past couple weeks about WWE :lmao


Haha, what is he saying?


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I loved it. People are too critical. If they're both booked next week Brock will do something to look strong. But really what do you want, we all know no one is a threat to the streak. So just enjoy it. I'm loving it.


I dont get this kind of thought at all, if we know no one is breaking the streak (which we do) why not make taker look vulnerable. Saying just enjoy it makes no sense when the match matter least of everything.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

8/10 so much quality in the matches now its breath taking.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bit of a mixed bag of RAW, there's really no need for Scooby Do and Los Matadores when we're 2 weeks away from Wrestlemania. Overall though I'd say the good outweighed the bad and that was even without Bryan. It's just kind of disappointing how absolutely directionless the divas and midcard is, even at Wrestlemania. No idea what to do with them so just toss everyone in a Battle Royal or divas clusterfuck. Ah well, hopefully they pull out all the stops next week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> When he was having matches every week he would win and the soul of his opponent would fuel his agelessness. Now that he only has one match a year he ages.
> 
> 
> You just got kayfabed


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Mick Foley doing some damage control for some of the shit he's said the past couple weeks about WWE :lmao


what is there to damage control? what he said they should do, they are doing. They didnt say they were doing these things before Mick said they should.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

If you really didn't enjoy this Raw then you really need to ger your head out of Daniel Bryan's ass. Like holy shit, there was some fillers, as always but, the Fatal 4 way, The Shield v Real Americans, Cena v Harper, the opening segment, the closing segment, made this Raw an amazing watch. It was a great show even without Bryan.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> Brock is going to get his offense in next week. Why are people mad The Undertaker got his in this week? Should he had done all of that, and then gotten F5? Yeah, cause that would of made a lot of sense. It was a clear Taker mindfuck segment.
> 
> Lesnar will likely return the favor next week.


This. Maybe I'm biased because I love Undertaker but I don't get the sudden hate for him. The "aging" excuse is ridiculous because if anything, the fact that he's aging makes his look more disheveled & eerie, secondly I agree the build-up could be 50x better but it is what it is, especially when both men are part-timers and are only booked for certain RAWs. & Don't lose your shit over Taker getting his again, Lesnar's most likely going to get his next week, ala CM Punk last year.

& It's been ages since he's done a mind-fuck segment like this, I don't think he's ever done it since he's started working part-time. So it was pretty cool, I think the stalling (perhaps it wasn't stalling, just extending the build-up to the next moment of the segment) was a bit much, but whatever.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Shield vs the Real Americans made this RAW, tbh.


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> When he was having matches every week he would win and the soul of his opponent would fuel his agelessness. Now that he only has one match a year he ages.
> 
> 
> You just got kayfabed


I like it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Justin Roberts just made a verbal slip "Bastista deserved that slop...slap!...from Stephanie"


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Positive:*

+ First segment was hilarious. Stephanie goes alone was good and Orton/Batista have some legits funny moments.´
+ Fatal Four Way was a great brawl. All the guys have their moment, but specially Ziggler, and have a good end. Hopes to Christian get the title tomorrow.
+ HHH was on fire. Next week will be huge.
+ I'm a big Arnold fan, so I legit liked his segment.
+ Cena/Harper was better that his match at Smackdown, and I really liked that one. Very exciting and fresh to see Cena out of the title scene.
+ Razor Ramon is just another first class person for a first class HoF.
+ Shield/Real Americans was almost perfect. Rollins's moveset as a face is so good. MOTN.
+ CROWD WAS AMAZING!

*Neutral:*

~ Matadores/Rybaxel was to short to be anything, but the beatdown was ok.
~ Fandango/Cody was ok, but worthless.
~ The divas thing was just meh. AJ will retain.
~ Taker/Lesnar is the only match that I don't really care that much for this Wrestlemania. The build up has been very poor.
~ I miss Bryan.

*Negative:*
- Sin Cara/Sandow was awful. Poor Sandow, and the Scooby Doo thing was stupid, but could it be much more stupid.
- I don't hate Big Show, but that was another worthless match, and is sad that they broke PTP for this.


_9/10._ The good things we're so much better that the bad things, and even those we're really short, so was a very solid episode. This makes me wonder what they have for next week! :clap


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol, they forgot to cut the host mics during the replay...


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

finalnight said:


> Justin Roberts just made a verbal slip "Bastista deserved that slop...slap!...from Stephanie"


I dont think you understand the term you are trying to use sir. It is called a Freudian slip.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm catching up on Raw... when Ambrose was slapping himself, I noticed Roman outside of the ring pointing and smirking. LOL.

Holy fuck! Cesaro's kick and Ambrose's clothesline!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow this post-show was a Botchamania unto itself...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Thought the show was decent. Crowd was good, as I had predicted. Actually attending Raw next week, though. :mark:

Loved how Orton got almost no reaction, but Batista almost got booed out of the building. :lol

Would have been nice to see Ziggler get the win in the Four Way match, although it probably wouldn't change anything in the grand scheme of things. But yeah, he was really over in that match, which was great. I've noticed that the smark crowds still love Ziggler, whereas quite a few IWC members have turned on him like the fickle fans they are. 

As much as I don't really like it when the crowds chant CM Punk during actually interesting segments, I'm not going to lie, I still enjoy it when they do it during filler matches or during Authority promos. Regardless of whether or not it's stupid, I still enjoy it, as long as it doesn't take away from the segment. Doubt Punk has even kept up with wrestling since he left, though, I think he's probably trying to avoid it as much as possible, given how exhausted he's seemingly become due to it. 

Bryan not showing up was a bit of a disappointment, but I'll live. Especially since I'll get to see him live next week on the go-home show. :mark:

It'll be interesting to see what they have to offer with regards to Taker/Brock next week. Probably Lesnar beating the shit out of Taker and standing tall, looking like a legitimate threat. I hope they don't make it the last segment, though, they should make whatever segment they'll have with Bryan and HHH go on last. Either way, Taker/Lesnar should deliver, match-wise, at WM, and Daniel Bryan's potential WM moment should be very memorable. 



TripleG said:


> "Eat-Sleep-Break the Streak"
> 
> Yeah, Punk's 20-1 graphic using his lightning bolt logo for the 1 was way cooler. I wish that had been made into a shirt, even if Punk did lose.


Agreed, this 20-1 graphic looked pretty sweet.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Less than 2 weeks from Mania..and the ROAD TO SKINNY JEANS is the talk of the show! :bigdave


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Nyall said:


> If you really didn't enjoy this Raw then you really need to ger your head out of Daniel Bryan's ass. Like holy shit, there was some fillers, as always but, the Fatal 4 way, The Shield v Real Americans, Cena v Harper, the opening segment, the closing segment, made this Raw an amazing watch. It was a great show even without Bryan.


Or you could pull your head out of his ass. This show would've sucked if he was on. Other then Cena vs Wyatt there was little to no buildup to wrestlemania.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

crazyrvd123 said:


> I dont think you understand the term you are trying to use sir. It is called a Freudian slip.


Actually, the term Freudian slip is a proposed explanation for why verbal slips aka speech errors occur.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Never thought a Shield face turn would be so damn good. Rollins - Ambrose team was fucking great tonight. Rollins is one of those guys I get chills watching because he's so damn thrilling. He's perfectly suited to be a face.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Fucking really? I honest to god hope Taker, with his bullshit shadowboxing MMA wannabe shit hits Lesnar too hard, and Brock unloads on him and legit hurts him. Lose the match, fine, but beat this old man into submission, and get him and his dumbass gimmick the fuck off my TV


Fucking A! as hard, brutal and unprofessional as this sounds, if it puts an end to the streak bullshit for good off WWE, then I wouldn't mind seeing this at all. Brock's one of the only few bright spots on RAW nowadays, its a travesty they fuck him over like this for a 60yr old man who can't cut promos or even wrestle without rehearsing shit beforehand, anymore. Retire this old has been, put him in the hall of fame or whatever and get rid of this yearly over hyped stale, predictable and tired old god awful act once and for all FFS. 

Fuck this company. Shitty RAW, 3/10 rating just for the awful Brock segment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree Pelley...as long as the SHIELD are BAD-ASSES..they will be likeable faces...and Rollins FTW!!!!


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

finalnight said:


> Actually, the term Freudian slip is a proposed explanation for why verbal slips aka speech errors occur.


So now that you searched the term you should have used you repeat the definition to me? Thanks but I already knew that.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I honestly don't know what was my favorite part of the night.

I thought the opening segment was awkwardly uncomfortably great, the mic botch was obviously an accident but for some reason it didn't completely ruin the segment for me, and it didn't make it a complete train-wreck due to Batista talking about Stephanie being drooled on. :lol Or perhaps they're working us like shit and it was intentional. & Randy Orton, on purpose or not, him laughing at that was pretty funny, and Batista's spear wasn't too bad, probably his best spear to date, but he's never had a spectacular spear.

I enjoyed the hell out of the #1 Contender F4W match, but probably because it was full of impactful moments, moves, and spots, but oh well, that doesn't make me like it less. There was no All-Star for me in this match, I think all four men were great but Del Rio was the least interesting for me aside from that super kick during the pin, and him messing up the Enziguiri was a little awkward. There were more than 1 botches, Sheamus had some trouble setting up the Cloverleaf (which sucks because I love that submission move :no, but the fuck-ups weren't as bad as Fandango last week or Batista tonight, so it doesn't kill the enjoyment. & Fucking Ziggler, man. :lol He feeds off the crowd, I can tell. He definitely had the crowd the most in the match, and that double Zig-Zag or whatever that was, was awesome. And I had no issue with Christian winning and no Ziggler marks should either. He's a heel, sometimes a chicken-shit heel, and all he did was take advantage. Edge did it, and many others have so I didn't mind, plus I like Christian. I just expect him to lose to Big E.

I'm too lazy to type more but my other highlights were Shield/Real Americans, Triple H's interview, Undertaker/Lesnar segment, Cena/Wyatts, and probably another one I'm forgetting. I'm tired as fuck, so. :lol


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I will say that I'm expecting Ambrose to turn on the shield at WM. At least that better happen or that buildup would've been for shit


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

Abysmal Raw overall. Only good parts were the 4 way match and the shield match. Other than that, it was just tough to watch. 2/10


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I honestly don't know what was my favorite part of the night.
> 
> I thought the opening segment was awkwardly uncomfortably great, the mic botch was obviously an accident but for some reason it didn't completely ruin the segment for me, and it didn't make it a complete train-wreck due to Batista talking about Stephanie being drooled on. :lol Or perhaps they're working us like shit and it was intentional. & Randy Orton, on purpose or not, him laughing at that was pretty funny, and Batista's spear wasn't too bad, probably his best spear to date, but he's never had a spectacular spear.
> 
> ...


So you liked the whole show, then? :lol


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Not a bad RAW, loved the Wyatt segment. Didn't like the Hogan/Miz segment though, it was pointless. Atleast they're selling the Bryan injury so that's good.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Fucking Ziggler, man. :lol He feeds off the crowd, I can tell. He definitely had the crowd the most in the match, and that double Zig-Zag or whatever that was, was awesome. And I had no issue with Christian winning and no Ziggler marks should either.


Just want Ziggler to win a meaningful match, for once. :side:

I could only hope they'd push him again after WM, but I have my doubts about that. It just gets somewhat frustrating to see the entire crowd behind Ziggler, and to see him lose, each time. But at least they're booking him stronger now. First, the win against ADR on SD, then this. I think it came off as if though Ziggler had the match won, but Christian stole the victory, somewhat, with the quick Killswitch in the end. Maybe not, though. In any case, it seems like they are trying to book him at least a little stronger.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Vyer said:


> So you liked the whole show, then? :lol


the Scooby Doo bit and the Los Matadores match says hi. Oh and Big Show vs. Titus O' Neil, I completely forgot about that

I didn't hate the Hogan/Arnold/Miz etc segment, but it wasn't great. I tend to focus on the positive more than negative for the most part lol.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-mega-powers-20-wwe-app-exclusive-march-24-2014-26214589

How can you hate these guys? Fuck if things like this actually got airtime on TV they would be so much better!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Just want Ziggler to win a meaningful match, for once. :side:
> 
> I could only hope they'd push him again after WM, but I have my doubts about that. It just gets somewhat frustrating to see the entire crowd behind Ziggler, and to see him lose, each time. But at least they're booking him stronger now. First, the win against ADR on SD, then this. I think it came off as if though Ziggler had the match won, but Christian stole the victory, somewhat, with the quick Killswitch in the end. Maybe not, though. In any case, it seems like they are trying to book him at least a little stronger.


I feel more bad for Damien Sandow, if anything, but yeah Ziggler definitely deserves better. I'm not surprised at all at his current position considering all the havoc that's going on in the upper-card & main event scene, but I still find it frustrating as well.

Situations like Ziggler/Sandow make me a bit annoyed about the whole unification thing. I know they weren't anywhere near the WHC before they unified the titles, but still.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Loved the Shield/Real Americans match, and the Four-Way match wasn't too bad the rest was pretty meaningless to me alot of quick matches all for Hogan/Arnold/ScoobyDoo/HHH taking up the majority of the show.

The ending dragged on for what seemed like an eternity either Undertaker couldn't get into the casket the first time so they kept playing the music till he finally got in :lol you could tell he was under the ring when it showed the drape moving.

Glad they didn't have Bryan appear to sell the injury and like many have stated it's starting to get to the point where you could handle so much of Bryan before he gets tiring with the "yes" chants. I'm a fan and all not hating on the guy or anything I just don't know how it will go if and when he ever wins the title will the fans turn on him over time._


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> the Scooby Doo bit and the Los Matadores match says hi. Oh and Big Show vs. Titus O' Neil, I completely forgot about that
> 
> I didn't hate the Hogan/Arnold/Miz etc segment, but it wasn't great. I tend to focus on the positive more than negative for the most part lol.


Yeah it was about the same for me too. I wish Bryan was there, but I understand his absence to sell his injury was used to built up his match with Triple H. Very good Raw.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...on_After_Tonight_s_WWE_RAW_from_Brooklyn.html



> - The dark main event after tonight's WWE RAW in Brooklyn saw The Shield and The Wyatt Family brawl to a double disqualification.
> 
> Bray Wyatt and Luke Harper ended up leaving while Erick Rowan took a Superman punch from Roman Reigns while Dean Ambrose counted the pin.
> 
> The Shield cut a babyface promo after the match, putting over the Brooklyn fans and having everyone put up their fists together.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I feel more bad for Damien Sandow, if anything, but yeah Ziggler definitely deserves better. I'm not surprised at all at his current position considering all the havoc that's going on in the upper-card & main event scene, but I still find it frustrating as well.
> 
> Situations like Ziggler/Sandow make me a bit annoyed about the whole unification thing. I know they weren't anywhere near the WHC before they unified the titles, but still.


I know I've probably mentioned this a million times, by now, in different threads, but I never really liked the idea of unifying the World Titles. I'd have liked it better if they'd just re-organized the Brand Split, and had the WHC on SD and WWE Title on Raw. Not only would it probably increase interest and viewership in/of SD, given the right booking of both titles, but it would allow talented guys like Sandow and Ziggler to actually be in the Spotlight on their own show, fighting for a World Title. Instead, Sandown has been stripped of his character, and Ziggler, while having started slowly climbing back, has been treated like a jobber, on the most part, for months. 

But yeah, I think de-unification and re-organizing the brand split would be good ideas.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

So how was the show?


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

bjnelson19705 said:


> So how was the show?


Hogan said the N-word and Lesnar took an awkward bump onto the casket.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> So how was the show?


It was a Summer Rae. 2/10 i could do way better. /sarcasm.

Three good, long matches. Some decent segments. Maybe half of it was worth watching.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

RAW was decent/average I guess, 6/10. Stephanie somehow looks hotter and hotter every-week. 'dem tits hmm... Batista still being an unintentional comedy act, Orton sure loved that slap. Really good Fatal four way match and the shield/real americans was great as well. Triple H being the GOAT heel that he is. Taker/Brock is a huge let down altogether, they might as well give it up hyping it. Lesnar is just hopeless.




And finally...big fucking lol at Damien Sandow jobbing to sincara to put over Scooby doo :ti :ti :ti Between him and Barrett who do you guys think is more :buried?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reigns even comes out on top in the dark match!


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

- The opening segment with Steph/Orton/Batista was a clusterfuck that it was actually hilarious. 
:lmao Batista ripping his pants.

- Triple H cut an epic promo tonight. GOAT Heel :mark::mark:

- Arnold, Hogan, Miz segment was just fpalm

- Cena/Wyatts was good

- The ending with Taker/Brock was lame. The build up has suck but I'm sure the match will make up for it.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Best matches:
# 1 contender for the Intercontinental Championship
John Cena vs Luke Harper
Ambrose & Rollins vs Cesaro & Swagger
Best segments:
Stephanie/Randy + Batista opening segment
Triple H interview


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OMFG THAT WAS ONE OF THE MOST EPIC EXPERIENCES OF MY LIFE.

It was like watching gladiators battle it out. The crowd was incredibly amped. We chanted so many things.

Hunter, Steph, Orton, Batista got major heat.

Hogan and Arnold got cheered like crazy.

Shield, Wyatts and Real Americans are so over.

We chanted HAPPY BIRTHDAY during the Undertaker segment. I beilieve he turned 49 today.

It's official: Brooklyn loves Ziggler.

Dark match was Shield vs Wyatts ended in DQ and then Shield were chillin/playin with the crowd. Rollins give big respect to Brooklyn for being such a loud crowd. I snuck to the front row for the dark match so it was epic. Reigns is massive as fuck.

Theres probably other shit I'm forgetting but I'm drunk and tired and lost my voice. Gonna smoke a bowl and pass the fuck out. Got work tomorrow.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Shield are over..might as well keep them together for a while..IF IT AINT BROKE..don't fix it


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OH YA I forgot We booed Scooby Doo lmao.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> So how was the show?


Like a packet of the old Revels, filled with a lot of coffee and some raisins, but not enough to offset your enjoyment for the toffee, orange, and honey ones.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

And just like that Road Dogg and Billy Gunn are part of the WrestleManie Card... wow just wow.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> OMFG THAT WAS ONE OF THE MOST EPIC EXPERIENCES OF MY LIFE.
> 
> It was like watching gladiators battle it out. The crowd was incredibly amped. We chanted so many things.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome.
How tall would you say Reigns is?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Raw live was awesome! Great show. Ending doesn't seem to have favorable reviews here, but live it was epic. The whole entrance, the little back and fourth, the Heyman promo, all awesome. 

Opening promo... I couldn't even hear Steph at all, not sure what she exactly said. HHH promo was boring and the whole feud has lost quite a bit of steam without Bryan being there to retaliate... although at least we know that'll happen next week. Hogan segment... well, it was fun. First time ever seeing him live, so it was a special moment for me, regardless of how good the actual segment was. Shield was also awesome in their attacks and the tag match was really good, although poor Cesaro had to be the one to go through the table  Four-way was also a good match. Cena/Harper as well was pretty good.

Negatives were no #BadNewsBarrett, and Sandow being jobbed out to Sin Cara.

Overall though, very happy with the show and the experience. Might be my favorite so far.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lol @ Christian struggling with his interview.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Possitives*.
-Triple H's promo was great.
-Fatal 4-way was great but it still stupid that we don't get an IC match at Mania
-Sheild vs Real Americans delived as expected
*Neutral*
-Harper vs Cena and the Wyatt promo was ok i guess
-The Undertaker/Brock segment was average
-It was good that Bryan played his injuries,yet people can call him superman, but it was bad that they didn't do a small video of him from his home or something.
*Negatives*
-Steph-Orton-Batista seg was horrible.
-Arnold-Hogan seg was bad
-All the other stuff too..


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The most popular guy on the roster no showed a Raw two weeks before Wrestlemania. Such bullshit. Imagine if Austin did that in 1998 or Rock in 2000. Just pathetic. And the Taker/Brock build sucks ass too. 

Heyman pretty much is giving the same promos as when Punk fought Taker last year, but the two competitors no showing half the Raws is pretty bad too. They showed up tonight at least. Thankfully, the match will probably rock but the build is shit.

I also think the 4 way should have been a #1 contenders match for XXX, not some Main Event match most people aren't even gonna watch. They have a match for the title shot on the top show for the title match on the #3 show. Great logic there. So much great talent in the battle royale, instead of just booking at least 2 or 3 decent matches in its place. And probably no IC title match at Mania again, why even have the belt?

Oh, and fuck the six man tag. Last year 3 former world champions LOST to The Shield. This year, they fight Kane and two of Hunter's buddies. Another epic waste. And they need to stop wearing suits, it doesn't suit them.

Tonights Raw sucked. For a so called 'stacked' Raw, it blew. And XXX is looking so damn lame, no wonder Rock stayed in Hollywood this year and Punk walked away.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> *The most popular guy on the roster no showed a Raw two weeks before Wrestlemania. Such bullshit. *Imagine if Austin did that in 1998 or Rock in 2000. Just pathetic. the Taker/Brock build sucks ass too.


Shhhhhhh..Don't say that..The trolls will assemble..

Don't hear him people.He means that Bryan's absence made the show a GOAT.:


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Austin actually didn't show up for an episode in the build to WM 14.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I actually think Batista could have been drunk tonight as well.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Opening segment. Started off lame but got hilarious when Batista's mic wasn't working, him getting slapped by Stephanie for his comments, to Orton laughing his ass off, him getting speared which lead to Batista's pants being ripped. Hilarious stuff. RIP Skinny Jeans. 
-Fatal Four Way.
-Triple H promo. GOAT heel.
-Cena vs Harper match. Interesting ending.
-Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Damien Sandow jobbing to Sin Cara putting over the Scooby Doo movie.
-Los Matadores beating the jobber team of Ryback and Axel.
-Cody Rhodes/Fandango. 
-The Miz (is he a face or heel?) being fed to Hulk Hogan, Arnold Schwarzenegger and Joe Manganiello.
-Big Show/Titus O'Neil.
-Undertaker getting the upper hand on Brock Lesnar again. When will Lesnar get the upper hand? I thought he's supposed to look legit as a threat here. Not an underdog. That's usually reserved for guys like Cena and Misterio.

Overall average show.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Didn't mind the show, some good matches and segments. No Usos though and that made me sad


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Weak AF show.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Just got done watching RAW...

Highlights for me were:

The Opening Segment with Steph, Orton, and Batista
Triple H interview
Cena backstage with goat in the mirror...rarely see those kind of segments anymore
Cena vs Harper match. Decent match, good ending.
Vickie Guerrero calls AJ a bitch
Shield match with R.A and finish to it
Taker/Brock segment

People need to relax about Taker/Brock. Brock Lesnar will probably get his next week on RAW. And even if that doesn't happen, their match at Mania will probably steal the show yet again as Taker does every year...nothing to complain about.

Other things to take from this RAW...Triple H is gold on the mic. To me, he has been carrying this whole feud with Daniel Bryan. He has helped elevate Bryan to a new level of superstar and babyface, no denying that, and if you do...well I'm not surprised lol. 

Crowd got on my nerves with the shitty CM Punk chants...so creative. Otherwise they were a great crowd...smarky, but great none the less.

Good show overall and this has upped my excitement for WM XXX.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

The good stuff which was very few things was really good. The bad stuff was unbelievably awful


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

i liked the raw from what i saw. But i'm kind of bothered how they give divas title a match on mania. But IC title/US title most likely won't get defended on mania? Things are bad for those belts if even Divas title is given rub over those two titles.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Why in God's name is Tobit missing the :favre-fest for Harper? D:



I was there, bro! I was just in awe of what I was seeing. 


Tobit said:


> Harper, you magnificent bastard. :moyes1


It was great to see people:moyes1 :durant3 :lennyall over that match though. 

More people have been converted, McRighteous.:mark: 

We need a Harper smiley added in celebration of this breakthrough.......


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

Hits:

. Fatal 4 Way Match to decide #1 contender for Intercontinental Championship (BEST HIT)
. Big E not on commentary
. Stephanie McMahon's mic work
. John Cena Vs. Luke Harper
. Lesnar taking the mic off Heyman
. John Cena wearing a sheep/goat mask
. Razor Ramon (Scott Hall) in the Hall of Fame
. Shield/Real Americans Match and the Post-Match Attack!

Misses:

. Taker/Lesnar Segment
. Orton/Batista/McMahon Segment
. Sandow Jobbing
. The Miz getting beat up by a celebrity... AGAIN!!
. Divas Invitational 
. 6 Man tag team match set up for mania
. No Daniel Bryan 
. MUCH MORE those are just the key ones all the rest all pretty much fillers

Overall Rating: 4/10

This RAW didnt feel like a RAW 2 weeks away from the best show of the year for WWE, the Taker/Lesnar match is suffering tremendously not because of Lesnar's limited appearances but because he's not being booked effectively, him and Heyman looked like wimps when Taker came in the ring and whats also hurting Lesnar's credibility is the fact he's had losses against both Triple H and John Cena if he was still undefeated prior to his return; this match could of built off that. Everything else in the show was up and down; from Stephanie slapping Batista in his face to The Miz getting beat up by celebrities; there were some decent contests, the best match by far was the fatal 4 way that was fun to watch. One last thing I cant wait to see Daniel Bryan back next week!!!!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't wanna call this the reality era. I wanna call this the MPD era. 

- Poor Raw this close to mania and terrible handling of the top feud on the card
- Only The Shield were the highlights. 
- Complete misuse of a smark crowd by intentionally keeping Bryan off-screen
- Ziggler was the best man in the match, but again rewarded with a job
- Sandow's burial continues
- Summer Rae is awesome
- Hulk, Arnold, Miz segment was cringeworthy and I was expecting some sort of storyline involvement. Lazy booking. 
- HHH was again more of the same "bury bryan, hate smarks, internet is shit blah blah boring".

The main highlight for me was the Shield match. Damn these boys are the only thing really keeping me hooked on the WWE. The rest is just meh at this point.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

So Rybaxel loses to Primo and Epico and is getting title shot at WM ,i still dont get it


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Trips is killing it recently, his promo was AWESOME. He and Bryan alone are selling Wrestlemania for me, let alone Cena/Bray. Was hoping he'd attack Cole but you win some, lose some 

I've just got past the promo from Trips and it's been the definition of meh. Fatal 4 Way was an absolute mess at the beginning but admittedly it picked up towards the end.

EDIT: Miz just gets worse and worse somehow. He is the worst guy on the roster right now.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

I didn't like the fact that Taker came on top but maybe they wanted to back up what Taker said on Main Event to Paul Heyman,after all it was Taker's birthday .I think next week Lesnar will destroy Taker or maybe he is going to do something huge.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Holy shit, Bray Wyatt/Cena gets better and better each week. Great match and an unbelievable finish.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

that Taker-Brock segment needed to be better


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

Not pissed that Taker got the upper hand again but the casket stuff was a waste of time imo. Nothing really happened


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

Batista and Orton looked like such jokes in the opening segment. Steph looked stronger than both of them. Those two are going to be in the main event at WM XXX... Oh what that card could have been. After the first hour tonight , I was burnt, it felt like 2 hours. The only thing I enjoyed tonight was the fatal four way.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

The opening was solid, it just seems like Orton and Batista are being used to open shows and look pretty and that's it. I really like what Orton has been doing on the mic lately, his been absolutely brilliant lately.

I actually enjoyed that fatal 4 way match, the crowd was surprisingly hot for Ziggler, I would assume after TLC 2012 when he beat Cena? Anyways I enjoyed it alot and was expecting too.

HHH was brilliant again, how can you not hate what he does as a heel? That's what they are supposed to do I guess, and he does it to perfection, that promo was excellent and like always makes you wanna see him fall flat on his face.

Bray Wyatt and Cena has been my favorite feud no doubt so far, Bray Wyatt again with a unique but simple promo was brilliant, talking about how he is so different to Cena and hate's what Cena is, the match with Harper was also very solid, Harper is one of the most skillful big men in the biz right now, his move set is brilliant. That ending was honestly a game changer IMO, the sheep masks on this generations face and biggest superstar in that position was literally like bringing the world to Bray's knees, the crowd made it even better but everything about that ending was amazing.

The Shield were brilliant yet again, love their current direction just wish they had an even better match at Mania tbh, Rollins has been a star of late, standing up and doing the talking on the groups behalf and single handedly winning matches for them, his move set has been minimal so far yet fucking amazing, he sells like a God and some of his moves are just WOW. Ambrose was brilliant also, his just a psycho and does it so well. Good to see the crowd so much behind them also.

Taker and Lesnar was actually good, I liked it, I dunno why people are making a big deal about Lesnar look weak, they have only faced off once or twice but this weeks was really good, love hearing that creepy music with the Druids and seeing Taker come out of the casket was so freaky at first, Lesnar will get the one up on Lesnar next week for sure, they needed to make Undertaker look solid as he always is, but Brock will go into Mania looking the stronger no doubt.

Overall, good show, top crowd such a good crowd in Brooklyn always easily in my top 5 crowds. Show was good, not long till the big one now.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Can't complain much. Yes there were a few things I'd rather not see but the good outweighed the bad imo.

What I liked/loved:

1. Good opening segment. Steph is really great at playing her role. Started off slightly boring but ever since Batista's mic started malfunctioning, it got real good. Steph playing up the Daniel Bryan chants, DAT STEPH BITCHSLAP to Batista, and Orton laughing his ass off was great :lmao And :lmao at Batista's jeans :lmao

2. Loved the Fatal 4 Way although it was kinda dumb how they had Big E just sit there and not join in commentary. His stock seems to have dropped significantly and they don't seem as confident in him anymore. He got nervous a few times on the mic earlier but he should be allowed to show more of his personality.

Match itself was great. These things can get messy but there was some good talent involved who made it fun to watch. I remember being the only one in the chatroom I was in cheering for Christian :lmao But he won and I'm happy for Captain Charisma, he deserves it. He hasn't gotten much of a chance to show his talent but he always delivers with whatever he's assigned with. Glad he won't be facing Sheamus for a change too.

3. HHH interview: Loved this. Hunter burying the stupid FB fans and those on Twitter crying and overreacting over everything :lol Smart decision to usher in the Reality Era and follow it up by saying he has the power to walk out of WM 30 as the WWEWHC. Makes more people believe him and he is owning this role.

4. Bray Wyatt promo/ John Cena vs Harper: Great match, even better ending. That image of Cena tied up in the ropes with a sheep mask will be something we'll remember for a long time to come. Perfect.

5. The Shield attacking Rybaxel/Shield vs RA: Shield make such insanely great badass babyfaces :mark: :mark: Everything with these boys was spot on. Nothing to add here, they stole the show as always.

Rest of the show was either meh or sucked. I didn't mind a random Scooby appearance and while I feel bad for Sandow, it was expected, so not exactly disappointed. And Hulk/Arnold/Joe segment was gonna suck but then they took out the Miz so I was happy :lol

Not feeling the whole Taker/Brock build but it's not like it was bad either. Just expected more.

Good show all in all. 7/10.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Wonderful performances from mostly everyone. Harper and Cena were great (especially with that finish and Bray's promo), so was Shield-RA and the fatal 4-way. I even liked the opening promo, Batista himself wasn't too bad, while Orton and Steph (holy shit was she smokin' hot) were actually good. All the while, Cody won a match, Triple H was GOAT on the mic, The Shield is being handled very well, so it's hard to ask for more without it being perfect.


The Taker-Lesnar feud is being mishandled in my opinion, but the rest was pretty amazing besides the Scooby Doo shit, Show-Titus and the Hogan segment.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

Taker-Brock - Meh build but if the match is 4+ star I won't mind it one bit


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I fell asleep before Real American/Shield. I was sort of awake for that match and it seemed like it was pretty good. Undertaker and Lesnar didn't really seem like something that was a big deal to miss either. I don't know if I would say this is a bad thing but there really isn't much that can be built with this match anymore. I mean Lesnar is a best and the Undertaker is the Undertaker and they're wrestling at Wrestlemania. What else is really needed?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Best RAW in a very long time.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

One of the worst Raws in a long time, unfortunately, and with me there. By far the worst crowd for a NYC event I've been to, but most of the product was lame. My brother with me agreed.


Loudest ovation: Hulk Hogan and Arnold in the same ring. As it should be, those two are icons and deserve it.

Most heat : Stephanie. The crowd was really giving it to her in the beginning. 

Most of everything else, however, fell flat.

Cena got booed, but nowhere near as loud and as intense as at other events. Ziggler got an ok pop.

Shield got cheered, and they closed off the show in a dark match, but crowd really did not support them as much as they should have. Very long periods of dead silence, even in ok match vs Real Americans.

Triple H got little reaction.

Undertaker and Brock...got nothing. Everyone expected what would happen with the casket, and it just wasn't anything exciting at all. Recycled straight-forward routine. Hard to believe two great stars were wasted as badly as this.

Everything else was atrocious, including the pre-show. Short 1-minute matches with wrestlers that nobody cared for at the slightest, snorefest from beginning to end. WWE is sorely lacking stars that the fans care for or at least respect. 

Although in retrospect, what hurt the show the most was the lack of Daniel Bryan. Pretty much everyone turned up to see him and cheer for him, and despite a few YES chants, realizing that he would not be coming last night killed any momentum Raw could have had.

Very disappointing overall. By far the worst of the 5 WWE events I've attended in NYC....including two house shows.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Man once again Cena just gets beaten up and puts on his signature match where he just has the new guy look strong, and he the underdog trying to fight back. The match was great to see what Harper was capable of, but Cena is just so boring in the ring. The ending was good to see other than just a typical "surprise" victory by Cena. Apart from that the highlight was Cena's heel look to the crowd after they shit all over him, including massive Harper chants. 

Shield vs Real Americans was as good as to be expected. All involved were excellent.

What was interesting were the participants of a #1 contenders match for the IC belt. Hopefully the unification of the WHC means the IC belt regains it's prominence, which the 4 way went along way to doing.

Hall in the HoF didn't think we'd see that for awhile, and there was no real mention of his nWo accomplishments.simply on his razor persona.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Some good matches on Raw this week. The building for WrestleMania just seems really slow to me though. Other than the Hogan/Arnold stuff it just didn't seem like a RTWM Raw.

Not a bad show though, guess I was just expecting more. And I know its to sell the beating but not having Bryan on the show was a mistake IMO.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sooo, Bork vs Taker will be a casket match?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Great to see Scott Hall in the HOF. One of the best and most charismatic performers I've ever seen, HOF should be great to watch this year.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I just noticed... where was :renee?


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

The real money with Taker and Brock to me was playing off their worked shoot in UFC. But since they've really gone Deadman-heavy on Taker it's losing that. I'd like to see a bit more realistic Taker-version who would just get in the ring and say something like "I'm going to beat your ass worse than Cain.. and I don't mean my brother". 

I know it will be good still, just think it would have been better if the crowd thought they had legit heat.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I just noticed... where was :renee?


On the Pre-show twice and once on the Backstage Pass.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Not a bad show though, guess I was just expecting more. And I know its to sell the beating but not having Bryan on the show was a mistake IMO.


Yeah, someone else mentioned that they could have shown him at home or something, with him ending with sending a message to HHH.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Shield aren't as over as babyfaces as you might expect.


----------



## _Triple_H_ (Apr 29, 2007)

HHH is showing he is still the best. Cena/ Bray was out awesome.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So im guessing Lesner will beat down taker next week on the go home show..


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

HHH was GOAT :mark:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Vickie :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Trips is putting out some of the best character work of his career imo. As a huge mark it's just fantastic to watch. The man was born to be a bad guy, he's too damn fucking good at pissing people off and being an evil, arrogant douche.

DAT PROMO 

:banderas

Obviously it would have been good to have Bryan on the show but I like that they're selling the injuries. They were obviously letting Taker/Brock take the lead this week since HHH/Bryan has been carrying the show the past few weeks. Hopefully next week we get a white hot segment to lead us into Mania itself. I can't wait to be there to experience it live too.

Cena/Wyatt gets better every week. AWESOME promo from Bray once again and Cena with the mask on was just :clap. I'm really looking forward to this and I'm glad so many people seemed to have warmed to the feud also because at the beginning most seemed to be shitting on the idea. I personally think it has been second only to Bryan/HHH in terms of build. Bray is killing it and Cena has been great too. Awesome work from all involved. 

Taker/Lesnar was disappointing but what can you do? I still look forward to the match because of who's in it but yeah, I think I can safely say this build has been even worse than last year and I thought last year blew chunks so yeah, there's that. 

DAT SHIELD :mark: :mark: :mark:

I'm loving the 6 man and the NAO in suits was also :mark:. Can't wait to see a unified Shield entrance live at Wrestlemania. It's going to be awesome. 

I personally loved the Hogan/Arnie/Miz/Other dude segment. It was a bit of silly light hearted fun, nothing wrong with that. Arnie cuts a fucking promo too, brilliant!

Solid show imo. I'll be at the Raw in DC next week as I jet off for Mania itself so for selfish reasons I hope they give us the best show to date and then the best Wrestlemania. Only 1 left now...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ok, so I went back and watched the Taker/Brock segment... yeah, not anywhere near as amazing as it was live. Still don't think it was anywhere near bad, but I don't like how weak they've made Brock look. I mean, I should be used to it now after the HHH and Big Show feuds, but quite simply, I'm not. It doesn't even feel right that Taker's dominating Lesnar. The build as a whole has been disappointing, but hopefully they can pull what the build for Taker/HHH WM27 did, and that's blow us a way the final week. If it's true though that they don't want Taker to take any bumps before Mania, I'm afraid we won't be getting any amazing next week, unless they come up with new material for the promos... like WHY TAKER WANTED TO CHALLENGE BROCK???? I mean sure, some of us that remember 12 years ago can piece together why Taker would want Lesnar, not to mention those who followed the whole UFC thing a few years ago, but they haven't at all explained it. It's mind-boggling they can just ignore it just because it's Undertaker. I mean, this is like what would've happened if during the build to WM28 for Taker/HHH, Taker never brought up what happened the year prior and just wanted to fight HHH for the fuck of it. 

Last year's streak build was great, and I was hoping Heyman's promo work, at the very least, could rival what Taker/Punk did last year. Sadly, even Heyman can't make repeating the same thing week after week after week work, and I can't recall them having a weak one like all the other feuds have had. Hell, come to think of it, Brock/HHH's build to Mania last year sucked balls for almost all the same reasons as Taker/Brock has. Even then, as I said, I still would've thought Heyman would be able to carry the feud on his own, with the history he has with Taker/Lesnar (and his part in Taker/Punk last year, which he did allude to in Chicago), but nothing outside of the first week has really lived up to the hype. There is always next week though, and I have my fingers crossed, but yeah, this is probably the worst streak build in years... probably since Taker/Edge. But still, even then, and as others have mentioned, when the bell rings and the two are throwing bombs at one another at WM30, we'll probably (hopefully) forget all about the build by the time it's over.



As a whole, the best build has been Wyatt/Cena... and I can't believe I'm saying that. They haven't had as amazing of a segment as the Occupy Raw segment with Bryan/HHH/Steph, but they've been hitting home-run's week after week after week. Wyatt has really been rising to the occasion and Cena is selling the fear pretty well (lol @ the floating mask, tho). TBH, I'm not 100% sure anymore if Cena's winning. I mean, if Hogan's going to be out there with him as it was originally rumored, then yeah, Cena has this in the bag. If not, then I think Wyatt might actually have a chance at beating Cena... a small one, but a chance nonetheless. If Wyatt could beat Cena, especially clean, that would be HUGE. He'd really feel unstoppable by that point, as he'd have beaten both Bryan and Cena, arguably the two top dogs in the business right now. If those two guys have failed, who could really take down Wyatt? It would put him right in line for a title shot afterwards, and the longer he stays undefeated, the better it'll be when someone like Bryan, or Ziggler (not happening), or Reigns (ugh) finally puts him down. 

At the same time though, it's also important they make sure he can sustain his momentum even after his first real defeat, and losing to the top guy Cena might be the best way to do that, as long as he eventually goes back over Cena at ER or something.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Trips is putting out some of the best character work of his career imo. As a huge mark it's just fantastic to watch. The man was born to be a bad guy, he's too damn fucking good at pissing people off and being an evil, arrogant douche.
> 
> DAT PROMO
> 
> ...


I pretty much agree with every word you typed. Great summary of my thoughts. Now get out of my head, Starbuck! :argh:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Was still laughing so much after "LET'S DOOO THiiissss?!?!" that I couldn't take the druids serious, damn you Brock.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Was still laughing so much after "LET'S DOOO THiiissss?!?!" that I couldn't take the druids serious, damn you Brock.


Maybe it was just me, but Heyman looked genuinely scared when Brock took the mic like "Oh shit, not again?" Maybe he was just acting, but the look he gave was of genuine worry. And rightfully so.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

This company is so lazy, they know the streak sells, they know Taker sells, its like a reason to put 0 effort into the build, they'll get away with it with a killer video package I'm sure.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Brock is so unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

You know....

When Brock yelled "IS THIS A DAMN JOKE???", I wonder why he would ever NEED a Microphone in the first place. Everyone in the building could hear him. :lol


And anyway, I think Brock should've kept it at a more subtle tone if he wanted to say "Let's Do This". He tried to go all ULTIMATE WARRIOR there and FAILED....Most Spectactularly. :lmao


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Triple H is a very good heel, that after his promo this week , I really hope he gets his ass kicked! He was my favorite wrestler at one point around 2003-2008, now I hate his guts!

If anybody wants him to win his match at Mania, he's not doing his job.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I honestly don't understand the Taker/Brock build at all. Why aren't they even trying to sell the idea that Brock could end the streak?? In kayfabe land, Brock is surely the most credible threat to the streak. Dude is a legit monster...majorly fucked up Cena in their match back in 2012, broke HBK/Trips arms...he's a damn beast.

The two times Brock and Taker have been in the ring together now, Taker has physically dominated and sent Brock running. Why aren't they having Brock overwhelm Taker every time? Have Taker begin to question his strength and ability to overcome the monstrous Lesnar.

Have Taker try mind games but be unsuccessful. Brock should laugh them off and still overpower Taker. With less than 2 weeks to go, there should be very real doubt about the match. Instead, Brock looks like Undertaker's bitch.

Makes no sense.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lets just hope it isn't a 'Casket Match' come Mania. :side:


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Was still laughing so much after "LET'S DOOO THiiissss?!?!" that I couldn't take the druids serious, damn you Brock.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm sure next week Brock Lesnar will come out as a monster and stronger than Taker ever was since the beginning of this feud.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

The Hitman said:


> Lets just hope it isn't a 'Casket Match' come Mania. :side:


That will kill the whole thing right away.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

admiremyclone said:


> I honestly don't understand the Taker/Brock build at all. Why aren't they even trying to sell the idea that Brock could end the streak??


Same here. They haven't even mentioned that Undertaker and Brock had three matches already with Taker winning none of them. Also no mention of Taker's personal issues with Brock because of the way Brock left in 04. And of course, no mention of their incident at the UFC event.

Ok, there's still one more week left and they have to go all out on Raw next week. Thus far, this feud is underwhelming to say the least.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

If it wasnt for Brock Lesnar, there would be no testosterone on the show. Just a buch of scooby doo pg cocksuckers.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

That exchange in the ring was terrible from Taker/Lesnar. 

Should have been 2-3 punches from Taker, before Lesnar's knees to the stomach and going for an F5 with Taker countering into a chokeslam and Lesnar sneaking out.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Why didn't Batista sell Stephanie's slap? He should have been laid out with a halo of chirping birds circling over his head like in the Roadrunner cartoons.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The ending was great. Loved it. At first I thought that Undertaker was gonna be one of the druids. Pretty cool segment.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY!"


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Miz is so much better as a Heel. He's really entertaining but as a face he's just hard to watch.

Cena acting scared the last few weeks has been cringeworthy but at least it's a step away from being Superman


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> That exchange in the ring was terrible from Taker/Lesnar.
> 
> Should have been 2-3 punches from Taker, before Lesnar's knees to the stomach and going for an F5 with Taker countering into a chokeslam and Lesnar sneaking out.


Yeah, no need for Taker to take e big bump or anything, just let Lesnar do something.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

"Watch your foot, watch your foot, watch your foot" During the Brock/Taker segment = immersion broke


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

The Hitman said:


> Lets just hope it isn't a 'Casket Match' come Mania. :side:





The Hitman said:


> Yeah, no need for Taker to take e big bump or anything, just let Lesnar do something.


That would be terrible!

They've built this all wrong, if a stipulation (other than basic No DQ) is added it should have been Hell in a Cell. 

Brock dominating Taker throughout the build, commentators selling what a beast Lesnar is and like no other opponent prior. 

Taker feels to level the playing field he wants HIAC, commentators sell it like Taker just made his own grave however Lesnar and Heyman sell this as the first sign of fear. Taker/Lesnar small exchange brawl on go home with Taker showing hope.

This video package encapsulates what they should have had this feud built on, Shame the video guys know how to sell this feud more than the actual writers.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Loved it when Stephanie slapped Batista, i dont think it was scripted seeing Orton had to hold in his laughter but eventually bursted into laughing and Batista was containing his laughter as well.


----------

